# NORCAR at The Gate 2013!!!



## sg1

New year, new thread!!!!

Some important links:

www.norcarracing.com

and

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/NORCAR-RC-Racing-at-The-Gate/203798072974647?fref=ts

Our website and facebook page along with this thread will have any changes to the current schedule.

We have added a second NORCAR club race to this month.
We will be running the 16th and 23rd.


Who will be the first person to have something to say in this new thread.......


----------



## Mackin

About time!


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> About time!


I was going to offer a free race entry to the first person that posts... but it was you....


----------



## Lessen

Sweet. Always looking forward to the next race.


----------



## MPSpeed

racing on the 23rd also, i will be there


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

This Saturday we are running BRP oval and road and a few 1/10 trucks.
We will be celebrating 3 birthdays too!!
If you want to stop out and sing happy b-day be there at 3:00pm.
It's George and Tony Carubba's and Micheal Elwood's.


----------



## Lessen

I can't make it out this weekend, but happy birthday to the gents!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Slim!!!!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you three. Sorry I can't make it out Saturday.


----------



## nrtv20

We want to invite any Cleveland F1 racers to come out and race with us in Toledo Feb 23rd and 24th! Its 2 days of racing but each day is its own individual event so if you cant make one come out to the other!

We are expecting over 25 cars!

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/693817-uf1-midwest.html


----------



## Adam B

Only F1 cars both days? The region 5 race is that Sunday also.


----------



## CarbonJoe

We have a club race the 23rd as well.


----------



## nrtv20

Adam B said:


> Only F1 cars both days? The region 5 race is that Sunday also.


F1 both days but if enough USGT cars show up they will run as well on Sunday.




CarbonJoe said:


> We have a club race the 23rd as well.


I saw the schedule had a local race for the 23rd but wanted to invite out anyone who wasn’t attending the region 5 race to stop down Sunday 
each day is its own individual race so anyone wanting to participate only need show up one of the days.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

We are looking forward to debuting the F1's this Saturday the 16th. There should be 6 of us coming.


----------



## nrtv20

Kyosho Racer said:


> We are looking forward to debuting the F1's this Saturday the 16th. There should be 6 of us coming.


I hope the class is a success! I would love to come out more often to 'The Gate' to run! Great people great place! We are pulling 14-18 cars on our local ‘Points Races’, I’m sure we would have a few willing to come across the Midwest to race there as well


----------



## camino86

For vta on a car with a 1.9 ratio using a 84t 48p spur what pinion do I need?


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> For vta on a car with a 1.9 ratio using a 84t 48p spur what pinion do I need?


You need around a 3.8 FDR, so 42.

FDR = (s/p) * IDR


----------



## sg1

Track is changed over and ready for Saturday!!

I here a few folks testing for next weeks Regional's may be coming out to race.

Maybe Ron could post a picture of the layout


----------



## old_dude

*New layout.*

Check it out.
It is close to the as built.


----------



## sg1

I'd say it's very close to the build


----------



## DougK

I think I need a 1/12


----------



## old_dude

DougK said:


> I think I need a 1/12


I think you would enjoy a WGT more. A more powerful car and spec tires.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> I think you would enjoy a WGT more. A more powerful car and spec tires.


8 minutes > 6 minutes. Most guys in 1/12 stock run the same tires anyways, so that's close to spec. More powerful? Check the lap times. 1/12 scale stock is quicker.

WGT may be easier to drive due to the larger contact patch, however.


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> 8 minutes > 6 minutes. Most guys in 1/12 stock run the same tires anyways, so that's close to spec. More powerful? Check the lap times. 1/12 scale stock is quicker.
> 
> WGT may be easier to drive due to the larger contact patch, however.


Here is my view on 12th scale... Tires can change depending on set up, grip level, and where you race. The times may be faster on 12th scale compared to WGT, but the car with a single cell 17.5 is kinda boring to race (no punch). 12th scale will eat up more tires then WGT. 12th scale is more popular then WGT in most cases when traveling to other tracks. I get bored racing 12th scale due to the 8 minute run time, but maybe once I get better and can be actually competitive I may enjoy it more. The real reason I want to focus on 12th scale is it will make you a better driver for any class you run. Throttle control is very important and holding the proper line as well. No matter what you run as far as a pan car goes, everybody at the Gate is willing to help.


----------



## Lessen

An 8 minute race bores you Adam? Shoot, I long for a 20 minute main.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> An 8 minute race bores you Adam? Shoot, I long for a 20 minute main.


then you should come join me in toledo this summer and run 1/10 nitro touring...


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> then you should come join me in toledo this summer and run 1/10 nitro touring...


Dude, I hear ya.  I would love to race some nitro, but quite honestly if I did that I'd rather 1:8. It would certainly be refreshing to enjoy some sun on raceday.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Dude, I hear ya.  I would love to race some nitro, but quite honestly if I did that I'd rather 1:8. It would certainly be refreshing to enjoy some sun on raceday.


Talk to Chicky about 1:8 nitro. One year, before the season started, he showed me $2500 worth of engines he got for the season. That was 3 engines, which would be consumed during the summer. Crashes usually require more than a $5 arm or hub. A radio glitch can cost you several hundred dollars.

I'll stick to electric.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Talk to Chicky about 1:8 nitro. One year, before the season started, he showed me $2500 worth of engines he got for the season. That was 3 engines, which would be consumed during the summer. Crashes usually require more than a $5 arm or hub. A radio glitch can cost you several hundred dollars.
> 
> I'll stick to electric.


Right. But that's taking things significantly more serious than I might. Same goes for what I'm already doing. I only have one 17.5 motor for my TC program and although I may be adding motor options to my program this year, it's not entirely necessary. At any rate, it was just a spur of the moment thought and not something I had any real intention of getting into, at any scale. It would be fun, but it's not my best option. Carpet racing is where it's at for me.


----------



## camino86

had fun today with the F1 racing and vta hope to see u all and more next week!


----------



## jar

*twealphth*

Had lots of fun today. I think I finally got my buggy working decently. As for the wgt 12th debate? I'll weigh in; if I could have gotten my hands on a wgt I would have done that instead of 12th. However, my interest was almost totaly gone after the first race. It took about five race days and I can tell you, if there is anything wrong with a pan car it won't work. That applies to both classes. Still, when everything is working they are phenominaly fun. So, for the past few race days, I haven't changed a thing except some minor tweak adjustments. Other than my 2wd, it's the least maintenance requiring vehicle I've ever owned. Although, the tires have been a bit stressfull; still, in a way, it's better than some of the crazy tricks that are required to make rubber tires work. I'd say, the only thing left is; other things being equal, with the 12th the Gate's track feels bigger and with my eye sight, a smaller track with smaller vehicles is better.

Wayne gave me a hard time for being slow in the main too.:tongue:


----------



## jar

Hey Pete, keep up the work. It takes time.


----------



## Lessen

Wish we could have made it yesterday. I'm still not feeling up to par. Planning on TC and BRP novice next weekend though.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Wish we could have made it yesterday. I'm still not feeling up to par. Planning on TC and BRP novice next weekend though.


We wish you could have made it as well. I had nobody to run against in TC, so for the first time in several years we didn't have a TC class.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> had fun today with the F1 racing and vta hope to see u all and more next week!


Yes it was, need to make a few changes to a weak point on my car so I can keep a better pace with you:thumbsup: The whole F1 crew had a good time too. Thanks to Wayne for helping my friend Dave with his esc go he could race
See everyone again soon.


----------



## DougK

What class has more entrees at the gate, 1/10 pan or 1/12 pan?


Doug K.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> We wish you could have made it as well. I had nobody to run against in TC, so for the first time in several years we didn't have a TC class.


Although, that is surprising considering I've yet to see a club race without a TC class, I kinda knew it was going to be slim. Would have been a fantastic test and tune day though for sure. Chase was pretty down, but hopefully I'll have my energy back next week 

I put the Rx on the "T". It looks tight but there's room for it to move around as the chassis swivels.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> What class has more entrees at the gate, 1/10 pan or 1/12 pan?
> 
> 
> Doug K.


They're about the same.
Most guys who run 1/12 run WGT also 

If I were you...

WGT!


----------



## DougK

sg1 said:


> They're about the same.
> Most guys who run 1/12 run WGT also
> 
> If I were you...
> 
> WGT!


 If I build a WGT I could use the electronics to race truck oval too. I have a 13 year old oval car I still have,LOL'


Doug K.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> If I build a WGT I could use the electronics to race truck oval too. I have a 13 year old oval car I still have,LOL'
> 
> 
> Doug K.


You are correct!!!!!


----------



## Bigz84

*Wgt*

Wayne,
i got my WGT on the track this weekend, it felt good to finally to lay it down on carpet.

It does need your magical touch to get it set-up though. When i ran it, the rear end would lift, and sometimes would traction roll... Car was fast and easy to drive, just need to make some tweaks..... That is where you come in.... 

Looking forward to seeing you guys again soon....


----------



## old_dude

Bigz84 said:


> Wayne,
> i got my WGT on the track this weekend, it felt good to finally to lay it down on carpet.
> 
> It does need your magical touch to get it set-up though. When i ran it, the rear end would lift, and sometimes would traction roll... Car was fast and easy to drive, just need to make some tweaks..... That is where you come in....
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you guys again soon....


What size were your tires? Typically the first mistake. They can't be much over 2.12!


----------



## Bigz84

*wgt*



old_dude said:


> What size were your tires? Typically the first mistake. They can't be much over 2.12!


had them at Gerber's recommendation of 2.10....

i plan on doing the standoff mod. i have the front stiffner coming and side springs.

will heavier lube in the tubes help prevent some of the traction roll?


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> had them at Gerber's recommendation of 2.10....
> 
> i plan on doing the standoff mod. i have the front stiffner coming and side springs.
> 
> will heavier lube in the tubes help prevent some of the traction roll?


Changing the standoffs, spring location, and reducing dampening will help ALOT!
Also, the long a-arms in the front with white springs front and rear to start will get the chassis rolling and reduce the load to the tires that causes the traction rolling.


----------



## old_dude

Last weekend at Springfield I had orange rear side springs, blue front springs and a 8# center spring. I ran 10k in the dampers. The car rolled so much that I had to raise it up a half a mm just to keep the chassis from dragging in the sweepers. But no hint of a traction roll and the track was high bite.


----------



## Adam B

I am going to try to make it saturday, may be a little later then normal. Hopefully some 17.5 TC, 12th scale, and get my boy some BRP time.


----------



## Lessen

Sounds good Adam!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

What traction compound is allowed?

Recommended esc set-up also for 17.5 blinky - last time I ran 1/12 scale I was running brushed and 4600's.

Need a decent starting point for a 1/12 scale crc xi if someone can share.


----------



## Adam B

Traction compound of choice is SXT. You should go the the gate Saturday. They are great guys and lots of them run 12th scale. They will help you out.


----------



## jar

clarkwhoracing said:


> What traction compound is allowed?
> 
> Recommended esc set-up also for 17.5 blinky - last time I ran 1/12 scale I was running brushed and 4600's.
> 
> Need a decent starting point for a 1/12 scale crc xi if someone can share.


You'll laugh when you hear this; EZRun single cel. I run a SXXv2 TC because I've always believed LRP to be great at technology. The verdict is still out, whether or not it's faster than or the same as the EZ; since I'm still getting my 12th legs, so to speak.

But, it's hoot.


----------



## jar

Straight from the site:

NORCAR
CLUB RACE
SAT., FEB. 23
DOORS AT 11
RACING AT 3

Don't forget your scales.


----------



## Adam B

The hobbywing 1s speed control is very competitive, if not better then the LRP according to dyno tests. It may have a different feel though. But somebody looking to start over would be better off paying Hobbywing prices compared to LRP price. Also, the SxxV2 is known for a BEC problem, so the new one is the LRP Flow, and I am not sure you can run it in single cell without the receiver pack. The Gate sells Power Push batteries, even though I am not a fan of their 2 cell products, I hear the single cell batteries are really good but I have trust issues with the product. Try Franchise Racing Products for the Trinity based single cell. As far as motors go, you need to buy the team scream D3.5 17.5 motor from The Gate as well. A racer tunes the motors to the best performance it can make and will assist you with gearing. All team scream motors are dyno tested and timing is preset for the most efficient operation. I can not stress to you enough that you need to go to The Gate on a race day and you will be helped a great deal. Also, I seen you posted in the Hobby Stop page. The grip levels are the same between both places and any setup from The Gate will work in Toledo. Toledo does not have a big 12th scale following, But I would be willing to run there with you and I am sure I could get another guy from MI to also.


----------



## CarbonJoe

clarkwhoracing said:


> What traction compound is allowed?
> 
> Recommended esc set-up also for 17.5 blinky - last time I ran 1/12 scale I was running brushed and 4600's.
> 
> Need a decent starting point for a 1/12 scale crc xi if someone can share.


Traction compound
SXT 3.0 $9 at the Gate

ESC
Hobbywing 1S ESC $130

Motor
Trinity D3.5 17.5

Batteries
Turnigy NanoTech 1s 5600mAh ~$22 each. I run these in my 1/12 scale and WGT.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Traction compound
> SXT 3.0 $9 at the Gate
> 
> ESC
> Hobbywing 1S ESC $130
> 
> Motor
> Trinity D3.5 17.5
> 
> Batteries
> Turnigy NanoTech 1s 5600mAh ~$22 each. I run these in my 1/12 scale and WGT.


Motors 85

We have some Turnigy batts on the way


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I hope to come up Saturday so I will bring some $$$ to pick things up. Got a crc xi on its way. 

Will be nice to run some carpet again. 

I will hook up with you guys sat on all the new info I need to learn again since the game has changed.

Ran Toledo before and enjoyed it there and hope to hit it a few times before the main indoor season is up.


----------



## camino86

i have a body ordered that might be there saterday,would i be able to use the compeser in the back with my aurbrush to do a fast paint job or do i just need to wait to paint?using waterbase paint


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> i have a body ordered that might be there saterday,would i be able to use the compeser in the back with my aurbrush to do a fast paint job or do i just need to wait to paint?using waterbase paint


Body was ordered Monday, but expected delivery date isn't till next week


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> Body was ordered Monday, but expected delivery date isn't till next week


Has has the ball, clears the 50, 40, 30, 20, HE COULD GO ALL THE WAY!!!! FUMBLE, he drops the ball. 

HA just messing. I know for a fact he placed the order Monday.


----------



## camino86

ok just wanted to check


----------



## sg1

Hey Boys and Girls,

Another club race Saturday! Same layout as last week.

For those asking about WGT tires, 20 sets came in!

We'll be there an hour early doing some cleaning, your welcome to come in and set up a have some coffee and BS 

See everyone Saturday!

P.S.
I hear the VTA winner from the last Grand Slam race will be there


----------



## camino86

I'm ready to race this week is to long my vta and F1 is clean and setup I think for a good day of racing.

What's on the menu for tomarow?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Hay Bailes and myself may be in for a wee bit of 1/12th scale. I will also bring my CRC car which is for sale. Please let me know if you are interested.


----------



## TangTester

sg1 said:


> !
> 
> P.S.
> I hear the VTA winner from the last Grand Slam race will be there


That would depend on if he has other wine party to go to!


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Hay Bailes and myself may be in for a wee bit of 1/12th scale. I will also bring my CRC car which is for sale. Please let me know if you are interested.


Joe will be ready for you two!


----------



## Adam B

In 12 hours I will be on my way to see Wayne, I hope I can sleep tonight with all the excitement.


----------



## old_dude

TangTester said:


> That would depend on if he has other wine party to go to!


I went to a place far, far away Thursday (the Galaxy in Wadsworth) for a pretty fair burger and a couple of good ales. My wife made Lemon Tramisu that was awesome for desert and I have had a day to recover. So I am ready for tomorrow.


----------



## jar

*Oh yeah;*

Bring on the scales!:hat:


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> I'm ready to race this week is to long my vta and F1 is clean and setup I think for a good day of racing.
> 
> What's on the menu for tomarow?


I like the way you think.... race and eat!!

Meatball subs!


----------



## Lessen

Giddy up; Let's race!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Glad that I came up and seen some many familiar faces and the willingness to lend a hand to get me going.

Loved the track and the atmosphere. Cant wait to get back racing and hang out with you all again.

Wayne - I will pm you what I am needing and will come get it next weekend and work on my stuff when you guys are running oval.


----------



## Adam B

*Sorry....*

Sorry I had to take off early tonight, son decided to have a fit. I want to thank Steve for his help with the BRP car, and his daughter for keeping my girl busy. This is still my favorite place to drive to, just without kids, lol.


----------



## Lessen

Such a great atmosphere for the kids. Chase always has a good time driving and making new friends at the track.

Wish my car had more speed for Joe. My day was contantly one step forward, one step back. Drove better, just not faster. I think I know what's up though. Good times and the novice race was hilarious! I totally regret that I never got around to mounting the camera.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Such a great atmosphere for the kids. Chase always has a good time driving and making new friends at the track.
> 
> Wish my car had more speed for Joe. My day was contantly one step forward, one step back. Drove better, just not faster. I think I know what's up though. Good times and the novice race was hilarious! I totally regret that I never got around to mounting the camera.


The VTA guys got a workout marshalling!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*1:12*

Good news...my servo stayed put this time! bad news...I still suck. Thanks Wayne SR. I was listening and learning. Thanks Brian for all the 1:12 parts. Gino managed to break the unbreakable Bolink (I will call it "The Titanic").


----------



## old_dude

I am tired. Chasing the Novice cars around and not catching them is work. Slightly sprained my left knee in the process.


----------



## barney24

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Good news...my servo stayed put this time! bad news...I still suck.


Shoe Goo is a wonderful substance.

You don't suck! It just takes time to learn to drive a 1/12.


----------



## Mackin

Pete, Don't give up. I feel that 1/12th is the hardest to do. If you can drive one of those cars you can drive anything!


----------



## MPSpeed

ya pete 1/12th is a car that needs to be setup properly. then it will make it easier to drive. next time your at the track i will take a look at it for ya


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

MPSpeed said:


> ya pete 1/12th is a car that needs to be setup properly. then it will make it easier to drive. next time your at the track i will take a look at it for ya


Thanks, I was finally getting the hang of when to let off the throttle around the bend. THEN I cracked my front rim, and I was out of the race. I feel the car is running great, it the driver that needs to learn more about road racing. I'm not using this as an excuse but I can only see out of one eye and that makes road racing a bit difficult.


----------



## sg1

*Next club races!*

The next NORCAR club races are:

March 16 (Saturday) Racing at 3pm
March 24 (Sunday) Racing at noon

We have a BRP points race this Saturday, March 2.
Then a TOUR oval race March 8 and 9.

We'll have the website updated shortly with the next few months schedule for all to view!

One thing for all to see, May 4!!!
We will have the battle bots here again!!!


----------



## ~McSmooth~

sg1 said:


> We'll have the website updated shortly with the next few months schedule for all to view!


Any hint of a Grand Finale in April?

Beaver Grand Slam race is April 13&14, and I'm itching to run at the 'ol Gate again.

(the ointment my doctor prescribed isn't working) :drunk:


----------



## camino86

does any1 have the vta main from last week? i want to see the chuck and ron battle that i missed on the other side of the track


----------



## Lessen

Sorry bro. I never got around to mounting the camera so no vids this week unless somebody elses happend to be recording. I expect to have a little less chaos in my pits next time around.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> The next NORCAR club races are:
> 
> March 16 (Saturday) Racing at 3pm
> March 24 (Sunday) Racing at noon
> 
> We have a BRP points race this Saturday, March 2.
> Then a TOUR oval race March 8 and 9.
> 
> We'll have the website updated shortly with the next few months schedule for all to view!
> 
> One thing for all to see, May 4!!!
> We will have the battle bots here again!!!





camino86 said:


> does any1 have the vta main from last week? i want to see the chuck and ron battle that i missed on the other side of the track



Count me in on the 16th. 

Hopefully i'll have my wgt up and running and i can make a few more laps on it.

Besides, Ron and I have some unsettled business in VTA. I need to get that Access race behind me, so hopefully i can make a better run at him at his home track....


----------



## sg1

~McSmooth~ said:


> Any hint of a Grand Finale in April?
> 
> Beaver Grand Slam race is April 13&14, and I'm itching to run at the 'ol Gate again.
> 
> (the ointment my doctor prescribed isn't working) :drunk:


There is a hint 

Things will be posted soon 

No male yoga pants will be allowed....


----------



## clarkwhoracing

If anyone heading out today has a set of red crc xi servo mounts I need one so I can my 1/12 scale on the track.

Not sure if wayne has any at the track but just putting a call out so maybe I can get the car together today and hit the track for a few laps in between the races.

mike c


----------



## camino86

cant wait till the 16th,looks like another showing for the F1s is on its way!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> cant wait till the 16th,looks like another showing for the F1s is on its way!


Yes it does:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

I picked one up and hopefully be able to hit the track on the 16th.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Tour Oval*

If anyone wants to buy the TT01 in the case at The Gate, I will sell it as a roller, part it out, or sell it with the electronics. It has a brand new HW juststock esc, Reedy 3300kv motor, and solar servo. Wayne has my permission to negotiate price. Buy it, so I can spend more money on stuff I don't need!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mackin said:


> I picked one up and hopefully be able to hit the track on the 16th.


Cool:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86

Go makin can't wait to see u race it!
FYI if using stock kit tires it takes about 20min of runtime and compounding every 5min for them to hook up


----------



## sg1

For the folks looking for VTA bodies, the HPI 68' Camaro and Protoform Javilin are in 
They'll be at the track tonight!

We have a TOUR Short Track Nationals oval race going on tonight and Saturday if you guys want to stop out to grab the bodies to get them ready for next week


----------



## camino86

what time will you be there tonight?


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> what time will you be there tonight?


3pm to 10pm


----------



## ~McSmooth~

How's that schedule coming?

Is it still slated for "soon"?

:tongue:


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> For the folks looking for VTA bodies, the HPI 68' Camaro and Protoform Javilin are in
> They'll be at the track tonight!
> 
> We have a TOUR Short Track Nationals oval race going on tonight and Saturday if you guys want to stop out to grab the bodies to get them ready for next week


And don't forget to buy my stuff in the case! All joking aside, for those of you who race most classes what class would you tell someone to start in? (1:18 scale excluded). NORCAR rookies...look out, Gino has a 1:12 carpet knife for the rookie class!!!! That poor car: thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

~McSmooth~ said:


> How's that schedule coming?
> 
> Is it still slated for "soon"?
> 
> :tongue:


http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Thank you, kind sir.

Count me in for May 17-18!


----------



## sg1

OK Boys and Girls...

Oval racing is done and track will be set up this week for 2 NORCAR points races 

This Saturday and next Sunday!

I'm sure we'll have a "fun" layout for everyone 

See you Saturday!!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Look forward to getting behind a 1/12 scale again!

Got a VTA also now that I might be able to jump in the mix of that.


----------



## Lessen

So far it looks like I'm a go. Another "testing" day for touring car. I need it anyways.


----------



## Mackin

Hope to have the F1 car ready for Sat. VTA and F1 for me.


----------



## Bigz84

*wgt*

hey Mackin,
if you can, bring your wgt w/ you so i can put mine together like yours and Wayne, for visual referance.... i have all the parts, just don't know where they all go..... PLEASE SIR


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mackin said:


> Hope to have the F1 car ready for Sat. VTA and F1 for me.


Our group won't be able to join you this Sat. Something came up on my end. Jason S should be there so maybe the 2 of you can run. Sorry for cancelling but we are planning to make the Sunday race on the 25th.

Jeff


----------



## Mackin

Bigz84 said:


> hey Mackin,
> if you can, bring your wgt w/ you so i can put mine together like yours and Wayne, for visual referance.... i have all the parts, just don't know where they all go..... PLEASE SIR


No problem, might race that one too.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> No problem, might race that one too.


Oh snap! He's comin' for ya Joe!


----------



## old_dude

VTA for me and maybe WGT.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> hey Mackin,
> if you can, bring your wgt w/ you so i can put mine together like yours and Wayne, for visual referance.... i have all the parts, just don't know where they all go..... PLEASE SIR


I found a pic that shows front and rear 
The standoffs you have are 5/8" with some #4 washers.
Those go where the hex ones you see on mine in the rear (same height).


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Oh snap! He's comin' for ya Joe!


He still needs a rubber tire TC. Plus, he needs to race them *all* on the same day.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> He still needs a rubber tire TC. Plus, he needs to race them *all* on the same day.


SOMEBODY needs to run rubber TC. If it's just the two of us again I'm running boosted 13.5!


... and I'm not kidding :wave:


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Lessen said:


> SOMEBODY needs to run rubber TC. If it's just the two of us again I'm running boosted 13.5!
> 
> 
> ... and I'm not kidding :wave:


I'm will be running 17.5 TC. Hopefully I don't go thru all my spare parts getting my new car setup.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> SOMEBODY needs to run rubber TC. If it's just the two of us again I'm running boosted 13.5!
> 
> 
> ... and I'm not kidding :wave:


And I'll still run 17.5 blinky. I would suspect the laps times won't be that different. :wave:


----------



## old_dude

sg1 said:


> I found a pic that shows front and rear
> The standoffs you have are 5/8" with some #4 washers.
> Those go where the hex ones you see on mine in the rear (same height).


I will have 3/4" standoffs with me to sell Saturday along with the longer set screws you need to lengthen the rear spring adjusters.


----------



## camino86

new vta body is painted cant wait!


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> And I'll still run 17.5 blinky. I would suspect the laps times won't be that different. :wave:


Nice! 

See ya Sat.!


----------



## jar

Tooealphth Scail?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Looks like Rudy has been tipping a few before typing again.


----------



## Lessen

TC roll call!

Todd?
Adam?
Winger?

and where's Willie been?

Rudy, pick a touring car already!


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> TC roll call!
> 
> Todd?
> Adam?
> Winger?
> 
> and where's Willie been?
> 
> Rudy, pick a touring car already!


He had one!!


----------



## Adam B

Can't make it this Saturday, maybe next Sunday. I think Todd plans on being there though.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Can't make it this Saturday, maybe next Sunday. I think Todd plans on being there though.


Don't be skeered. Wayne's more gentle than he looks.


----------



## camino86

hey wayne pls pm me i have a ? for you thanks jason


----------



## sg1

This could be something close to what we put down last night


----------



## old_dude

Add bubbles to suit your imagination!!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*March 16th*

We will be there this Saturday!
*Gino-Rookie
*Pete-?????

Seriously I am blind in one eye, and that makes it very hard to race a road course. Any sugestions? Maybe 1:10 oval? I have a nice VTA all set up to race, it is a slower class than 1:12...right? I need feedback please. Oh, Wayne did you get the Text last night? HaHaHa....:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> We will be there this Saturday!
> *Gino-Rookie
> *Pete-?????
> 
> Seriously I am blind in one eye, and that makes it very hard to race a road course. Any sugestions? Maybe 1:10 oval? I have a nice VTA all set up to race, it is a slower class than 1:12...right? I need feedback please. Oh, Wayne did you get the Text last night? HaHaHa....:thumbsup:


You were good in 1/12!!
Try VTA, you may like it 

I didn't get a text??


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> You were good in 1/12!!
> Try VTA, you may like it
> 
> I didn't get a text??


Put me in for 1:12 and VTA. Just in case I feel spunky! see you around 3:30.


----------



## old_dude

Grand Masta "P" said:


> We will be there this Saturday!
> *Gino-Rookie
> *Pete-?????
> 
> Seriously I am blind in one eye, and that makes it very hard to race a road course. Any sugestions? Maybe 1:10 oval? I have a nice VTA all set up to race, it is a slower class than 1:12...right? I need feedback please. Oh, Wayne did you get the Text last night? HaHaHa....:thumbsup:


Pete:
Just to let you know I am a 90/10 vision split left to right. Nothing really wrong with my right eye it just doesn't communicate well with my brain. My optometrist can't believe that I race r/c cars. That leaves me open for a barrage right about now so have at it boys.


----------



## sg1

One other thing..

For those of you who asked about the 1s "A Spec" batteries, they are in


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Pete:
> Just to let you know I am a 90/10 vision split left to right. Nothing really wrong with my right eye it just doesn't communicate well with my brain. My optometrist can't believe that I race r/c cars. That leaves me open for a barrage right about now so have at it boys.


That must be your braking eye?


----------



## ~McSmooth~

old_dude said:


> Pete:
> Just to let you know I am a 90/10 vision split left to right.


You'd be great in oval by standing in the center of the track and turning counter-clockwise to follow your car around!


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> This could be something close to what we put down last night


Thanks Wayne!


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> That must be your braking eye?


Nah, that is just old age slow reflexes.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

old_dude said:


> Pete:
> Just to let you know I am a 90/10 vision split left to right. Nothing really wrong with my right eye it just doesn't communicate well with my brain. My optometrist can't believe that I race r/c cars. That leaves me open for a barrage right about now so have at it boys.


I'll stick with 1:12, if anyone wants a VTA car I am putting a very clean Tamiya ta04 with hobbywing esc, novak 25.5 motor, and gens ace 5000 lipo, and new tires in the case at The Gate on Saturday. Make me an offer:thumbsup: I need it sold ASAP!!! I am becoming an RC car Hoarder. Help Me


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> TC roll call!
> 
> Todd?
> Adam?
> Winger?
> 
> and where's Willie been?
> 
> Rudy, pick a touring car already!


sooooo,
what is the final tally for TC?

Are the doors going to open any earlier that 11am, w/ some of the early birds that like to show up?

And, would any of the VTA peeps be upset if i ran my vta car w/ a USGT body on it and GT tires. I have a beat up Porsche shell that i love see going around the track. If there is an issue, i won't bother. Just throwing it out there...

see you all Sat


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

~McSmooth~ said:


> You'd be great in oval by standing in the center of the track and turning counter-clockwise to follow your car around!


HaHaHaHa....:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

~McSmooth~ said:


> You'd be great in oval by standing in the center of the track and turning counter-clockwise to follow your car around!


Would be sort of like flying a control line airplane but faster laps.


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> Would be sort of like flying a control line airplane but faster laps.


anyone know how to measure the drive shaft lenght on an xray t2 oo7? I think it is suposed to be 50mm but not sure how they measure it


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> sooooo,
> what is the final tally for TC?
> 
> Are the doors going to open any earlier that 11am, w/ some of the early birds that like to show up?


If I had to guess I'd say just Joe, you and I. Touring has been pretty slim lately. I know Mike is busy Sat and all the other regulars have been MIA in recent months. Might be a good day just to try different things...

I'm with Todd. If I can get in the door early and be setup before the "track" is open that would be awesome 

I wonder if this Reventon R works...


----------



## camino86

i think eric meeks is running rubber tc this weekend as well as vta


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> If I had to guess I'd say just Joe, you and I. Touring has been pretty slim lately. I know Mike is busy Sat and all the other regulars have been MIA in recent months. Might be a good day just to try different things...
> 
> I'm with Todd. If I can get in the door early and be setup before the "track" is open that would be awesome
> 
> I wonder if this Reventon R works...




We'll be there early vacuuming and finish some stuff around 9


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> i think eric meeks is running rubber tc this weekend as well as vta


Oh yeah that's right! I forgot he told me he was planning to run TC this time. Awesome!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Oh yeah that's right! I forgot he told me he was planning to run TC this time. Awesome!


I heard Willie may be making the trip down too


----------



## camino86

Sg1 can u pm me the total tonight so I can bring it with me tomarow thank you


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I heard Willie may be making the trip down too


Sweet! I can't find the back if the pack fast enough!


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Sweet! I can't find the back if the pack fast enough!


I going to check my car out right now, I had some speedo issues Wednesday. When I was practicing, I hope my speed is not burnt up.. If so I will take Julies she wont miss it until next week..:dude:


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> Sg1 can u pm me the total tonight so I can bring it with me tomarow thank you


I'm waiting on a few prices of things on order


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

camino86 said:


> i think eric meeks is running rubber tc this weekend as well as vta


depends how much a hot mess my tc is in practice if I'll run vta or not.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> If I had to guess I'd say just Joe, you and I. Touring has been pretty slim lately. I know Mike is busy Sat and all the other regulars have been MIA in recent months. Might be a good day just to try different things...
> 
> I'm with Todd. If I can get in the door early and be setup before the "track" is open that would be awesome
> 
> I wonder if this Reventon R works...


yep, test and tune....

especially if Willie is going to show up. I heard he is racing w/ those fast guys up in Canada. Willie is going to have at least 2 laps on us...

ugh, 9am... too early for a Saturday.... maybe 1030 i'll roll in....


----------



## Lessen

I plan to be on track @ 11:00 am sharp

Sidenote - U.S. Grand Prix tickets go on sale Thursday! I wonder if we have any money...?


----------



## tromano32

Hi Everyone... 

I have never been to the Gate and would like to get back into racing... I don't have an onroad car at the moment. I want to get into the most crowded class so I don't end up racing the same 3 people every week. I have been leaning to the BRP cars... what do you all think? budget is also a huge factor lol

Anyone have any decent rollers for sale? I plan on checking out the track after racing starts saturday. I have a nice Axial ax10 crawler (roller or less tx/rx) with LOTS of mods and extras. I am willing to trade for the right deal. 


let me know 


thx


----------



## Racer649

tromano32 said:


> Hi Everyone...
> 
> I have never been to the Gate and would like to get back into racing... I don't have an onroad car at the moment. I want to get into the most crowded class so I don't end up racing the same 3 people every week. I have been leaning to the BRP cars... what do you all think? budget is also a huge factor lol
> 
> Anyone have any decent rollers for sale? I plan on checking out the track after racing starts saturday. I have a nice Axial ax10 crawler (roller or less tx/rx) with LOTS of mods and extras. I am willing to trade for the right deal.
> 
> 
> let me know
> 
> 
> thx


Can't go wrong with a BRP. Cheap, Fun and lots of people to race


----------



## tromano32

Does the gate sell the spec motors and batteries for brp? Anyone have a brp less radio for sale ?


----------



## sg1

tromano32 said:


> Does the gate sell the spec motors and batteries for brp? Anyone have a brp less radio for sale ?


We have the spec motors and a few packs in stock.


----------



## CarbonJoe

tromano32 said:


> Does the gate sell the spec motors and batteries for brp?


Yes for both.


----------



## Lessen

Fun day at the track! Good to see Todd and Winger make the long drive...  Wish I could have kept pace, but I think I learned a ton today. See ya'll again soon!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Had a blast and enjoyed the racing and everyone there.

I did not do to bad for not running for two years and running all new equipment and manufactures.

Thanks for all the help and encouragement from everyone - especially Wayne, Chuck and Mel!

Will see about getting my vta up and running before next week to possibly race. Will at least have the brp ready for veronica to run with the novice guys.

Mike


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Fun day at the track! Good to see Todd and Winger make the long drive...  Wish I could have kept pace, but I think I learned a ton today. See ya'll again soon!


really good time at the track, as always. thanks.

thanks again Wayne for your help w/ the WGT, thanks Mackin for letting me look at your car all day long on how to build mine.

Sorry again Josh, i thought your car would of been gone by the time i dove into that corner, MY BAD... 

WOW Joe K, you have come across some power since the last time I saw you... car looks darn good...

off to find the electrical issue w/ my VTA... i hope it's the hall sensor wire... the car would lose like 95% of power when i pull the trigger, and it all started when i smacked a board pretty hard... either a wire or a sensor board... I hope

c you next time, and maybe i'll have my WGT race ready


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> Sorry again Josh, i thought your car would of been gone by the time i dove into that corner, MY BAD...


No biggie Todd. By the time Q2/3 and the mains came around, my car was no longer competitive. It was good in Q1, just didn't get any faster as grip came up. The car was a slug in the center by that time. I could get it to rotate with more control, it just wouldn't carry any more speed. Usually the grip seems to flatline from Q2/Q3 on at the club races. Yesterday it just kept building and I was out to lunch. I have some good notes though and have a pretty solid idea where the setup was less the optimal.


----------



## old_dude

Todd:
Get that WGT ready. I don't know if Wayne told you about the tires I was running. They are by QC and they are new to the states. We got a couple of sets to try courtesy of a racer in Florida that we exchange info with. The next batch will have the identifier stripe in it. Wayne is handling the info on pricing and availability.
As you noticed, the fronts are about 1/8" wider than BSR or CRC. What this does is even out the wear front to rear a little. I started them at 2.10 and after last night the fronts were 2.04 and the rears 2.06. I can probably get one more week out of them.


----------



## Bigz84

old_dude said:


> Todd:
> Get that WGT ready. I don't know if Wayne told you about the tires I was running. They are by QC and they are new to the states. We got a couple of sets to try courtesy of a racer in Florida that we exchange info with. The next batch will have the identifier stripe in it. Wayne is handling the info on pricing and availability.
> As you noticed, the fronts are about 1/8" wider than BSR or CRC. What this does is even out the wear front to rear a little. I started them at 2.10 and after last night the fronts were 2.04 and the rears 2.06. I can probably get one more week out of them.


soon enough...

just threw the car on the set up station, and after giving the car a once over, i noticed i cracked the rear pod...:drunk:... 

got to buy parts now... that sucks

Wayne also showed some tricks/set ups with your tires for turn in depending on track conditions/set up that i would have never thought of... Definitely need to start buying tires for various set ups.

your WGT was dialed, very agressive when i drove it, but you made it look easy to drive...


----------



## starrx

looks like 4 or 5 of us is going to make the trip over next sunday

17.5 & usgt


----------



## sg1

Thanks everyone who came out 

That was some major traction by the end of the day!!

See everyone Sunday bright and early.

If anyone needs something let me know!!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wayne - you pm box is full.

Need to order or get pinions 52-57. Will pick them up Sunday for racing.

mike


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne - you pm box is full.
> 
> Need to order or get pinions 52-57. Will pick them up Sunday for racing.
> 
> mike



I woke up this morning and it was over stuffed..lol..

I think we have those at the track, if not i'll have them by the weekend.


----------



## Mackin

As long as the track is set up, would anybody be up for a practice day on Sat? I would come out and open up.

chuck


----------



## old_dude

I would. I need to work on the VTA.


----------



## Racer649

I'm in to. I need the track time. Let me know what time and I can help open and close


----------



## sg1

*Practce Saturday??*

So far:

Mackin
Old Dude
Racer649


If we can get 10-15 guys interested then we can cover the operating costs for the day


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> So far:
> 
> Mackin
> Old Dude
> Racer649
> 
> 
> If we can get 10-15 guys interested then we can cover the operating costs for the day


I'd love too but the wife and I will be finishing up our CCW classes on Sat. Sunday I will be there with the rest of the F1 group:thumbsup: 5 for sure and maybe a sixth plus Mackin if his is ready. Sweet maybe 7 F1's on the track at once


----------



## MPSpeed

practice saturday racing sunday that sounds tempting, makes me consider not going to the brl race in cincy this weekend. decisions decisions


----------



## camino86

i should be there for practice if my brp comes in,plus need to try stuff on vta and F1


----------



## Mackin

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'd love too but the wife and I will be finishing up our CCW classes on Sat. Sunday I will be there with the rest of the F1 group:thumbsup: 5 for sure and maybe a sixth plus Mackin if his is ready. Sweet maybe 7 F1's on the track at once


 Oh, I'm ready. Raced it in Toledo last Sun.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mackin said:


> Oh, I'm ready. Raced it in Toledo last Sun.


Sweet:thumbsup: Did you get the T-Plate or link car?


----------



## Mackin

Link car.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Mackin said:


> Link car.


Cool. It will be fun chasing you and Jason S. around the track:thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

right now i have a new job and not sure if ill be working weekends


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> right now i have a new job and not sure if ill be working weekends


We miss you James!!!


----------



## jamesj

yes i miss racing too so this is road course this weekend i start working at gojo's tomorrow


----------



## camino86

if there is practice how much per person?


----------



## Adam B

camino86 said:


> if there is practice how much per person?


Maybe the question should be "how much revenue does the track need to cover costs for a practice day?"

Maybe people would be willing to chip in and cover it and then some to help a great track and group of people.


----------



## sg1

So far:

Mackin
Old Dude
Racer649
Camino86


Unfortunately 4 people won't pay the bills to open the doors 

Lets look again on Friday to see if there's more people wanting to run and we'll make a decision at that point if there will be practice or not.


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> if there is practice how much per person?


It would depend on the number of people 
If I remember correctly we had a 6 or 8 hour practice day with around 15 or so people and the price worked out to be 15 or 20 per person.


----------



## jamesj

so then we need 15 plp


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> so then we need 15 plp


More people = cheaper price per person


----------



## camino86

last chance for sale before ebay on monday....i have 3 roller losi xxx-s tc for sale .1 is all griphite with vta body and wheels its the 1 i have ran the past 2 seasons and runs great $125obo. 2 is the plastic chassis and parts also with vta body and wheels $100obo. 3 is a parts roller is 3/4 all there and wont take much to get it running all plastic like #2 $75obo. 4 i also have a box of parts some new some used/mod parts and/or in need of repair(shocks) $50obo.pm me if interested and i can bring them with me on sunday.


----------



## Lessen

No Sat. practice, but I'm a lock for Sunday.


----------



## camino86

wayne any word from bud yet about the brp?


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> wayne any word from bud yet about the brp?


I have it now


----------



## camino86

thats great what time will the doors be open sii can build the car and get some practice on sunday?


----------



## jamesj

i have a brp car to rent


----------



## Lessen

I think some main videos are in order eh?


----------



## sg1

*Saturday practice!*

It looks like a go!!

Doors will open at 9am!!

Jason, your BRP will be there


----------



## ICEMAN96

wayne u have a pm


----------



## camino86

ok thanks i should be there around 12 or earlyer


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Wayne, 
I saw some off-road stuff in the back of the gate a few months ago. If we had enough people to race 1:18 or 1:16 off-road, would you consider it? Just asking. I have about 3 or 4 mini-t's, a few mini-mt's, a mini revo, and a mini slash. Told you I have alot of stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne,
> I saw some off-road stuff in the back of the gate a few months ago. If we had enough people to race 1:18 or 1:16 off-road, would you consider it? Just asking. I have about 3 or 4 mini-t's, a few mini-mt's, a mini revo, and a mini slash. Told you I have alot of stuff.:thumbsup:


You need to off those toys and buy a man's car, like a TC.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> You need to off those toys and buy a man's car, like a TC.


"Like"


----------



## sg1

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne,
> I saw some off-road stuff in the back of the gate a few months ago. If we had enough people to race 1:18 or 1:16 off-road, would you consider it? Just asking. I have about 3 or 4 mini-t's, a few mini-mt's, a mini revo, and a mini slash. Told you I have alot of stuff.:thumbsup:


We did do 1/18 off road racing for a bit..
It died pretty quickly.


----------



## jamesj

i know im showing my age but yes i do remember those off road days that was what ten years ago lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

jamesj said:


> i know im showing my age but yes i do remember those off road days that was what ten years ago lol


Actually, about 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

CarbonJoe said:


> You need to off those toys and buy a man's car, like a TC.


 You selling one?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Grand Masta "P" said:


> You selling one?


Real men never sell their cars, they just add classes.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

CarbonJoe said:


> Real men never sell their cars, they just add classes.


I can't even run ONE class. I have VTA, and TC's but they are not as nice as the one's you guys race. I also have a 1:10 oval car, but I never see guys running them. 1:12 is fun, but I still have not found my favorite class yet.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Actually, about 1 1/2 years ago.


Maybe he meant in dog years?

see ya Sunday.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Grand Masta "P" said:


> I can't even run ONE class. I have VTA, and TC's but they are not as nice as the one's you guys race. I also have a 1:10 oval car, but I never see guys running them. 1:12 is fun, but I still have not found my favorite class yet.


Sorry, but oval is a) boring, and b) a money pit due to motor/battery wars. Run the VTA. Ron is running a several year old Losi XXX-S. An old TC can be very competitive in VTA.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> see ya Sunday.


Sweet! Hopefully, I've pick up on enough stuff the last couple outings to stay in the mix all day.

Chase should be coming this week as well (as long as he's good until then)


----------



## Racer649

Pete, I'm going to try VTA.get that VTA running So I have someone to race.


----------



## Lessen

I love VTA!


----------



## CarbonJoe

CarbonJoe said:


> Ron is running a several year old Losi XXX-S. An old TC can be very competitive in VTA.


Forgot to mention, so can old racers.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I love VTA!


I love lamp.


----------



## jamesj

so how much for practice this sat


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> Sorry, but oval is a) boring, and b) a money pit due to motor/battery wars. Run the VTA. Ron is running a several year old Losi XXX-S. An old TC can be very competitive in VTA.


That XXX-S gets it's 10 year pin this summer.

I will be putting it up for sale after the GS race in Beaver next month. Time to move on.


----------



## Bigz84

CarbonJoe said:


> Real men never sell their cars, they just add classes.


LOL... ain't that the truth w/ you Joe....



Lessen said:


> I love VTA!


get back into then... you can take my spot when i retire next month from vta :thumbsup:


----------



## jamesj

jamesj said:


> so how much for practice this sat


and what r the times for practice this sat what time the doors closed


----------



## Racer649

Practice is from 9-4


----------



## CypressMidWest

CarbonJoe said:


> You need to off those toys and buy a gay man's car, like a TC.


Fixed that for you:thumbsup: Real men race pancars......


----------



## jamesj

CypressMidWest said:


> Fixed that for you:thumbsup: Real men race pancars......


isn't a 12 scale a pan car except that it runs road course and not oval


----------



## Lessen

VTA is awesome. IMO it's the perfect beginners class. Chase drove my old Losi better than he drives this BRP. VTA is a gateway drug to the real deal that is touring car



Bigz84 said:


> get back into then... you can take my spot when i retire next month from vta :thumbsup:


Nope. A faster sedan would be my only 2nd class, and I would need a couple folks to run with regularly...:wave:


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> VTA is awesome. IMO it's the perfect beginners class. Chase drove my old Losi better than he drives this BRP. VTA is a gateway drug to the real deal that is touring car
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. A faster sedan would be my only 2nd class, and I would need a couple folks to run with regularly...:wave:


good, that is what i want to hear, 13.5 or mod???

i plan on throwing in a 6.5 in mine, might break down and get a 4.0 to keep up w/ Alston....


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> good, that is what i want to hear, 13.5 or mod???
> 
> i plan on throwing in a 6.5 in mine, might break down and get a 4.0 to keep up w/ Alston....


I've done 13.5 blinky enough that the speed/powerin the infield doesn't intimidate me anymore. If mod is the ultimate goal, then at some point one needs to learn how to tune an ESC. Might as well start after stock. I would probably start a mod venture with a 13.5 and appropriate ESC (which I have both of). Actually, I have everything except another chassis. In due time...


----------



## Lessen

NORCAR VTA - YouTube

NORCAR BRP - YouTube

NORCAR TC - YouTube

NORCAR World GT - YouTube

NORCAR 1:12 Bmain - YouTube

NORCAR 1:12 Amain - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHDguMJBqqY


----------



## Bigz84

found out why i was losing/lost power in vta.... went to check the motor, unbolted from car, and the "a" motor wire fell right off.... surprised it even ran as long as it did....

nice vids josh


----------



## Lessen

That sucks. I find less is more when it comes to soldering.

Thanks Todd.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Race Videos*

Lessen,

Thanks for taking the time to post the videos from Club night. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## sg1

jamesj said:


> so how much for practice this sat


9am to 4pm
I'd say 15.00 per person should cover it.


----------



## sg1

Anyone brave enough to run mod 1/12 Sunday?

Our 1945 NORCAR club champion Steve Radecky is looking for someone to "play" with...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^1945 lol


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Anyone brave enough to run mod 1/12 Sunday?
> 
> Our 1945 NORCAR club champion Steve Radecky is looking for someone to "play" with...


I'm thinking the multiple time US Indoor Champ should move up. Your stock motors are almost as fast as mod anyway.


----------



## Lessen

carbonjoe said:


> i'm thinking the multiple time us indoor champ should move up. Your stock motors are almost as fast as mod anyway.


+1 !!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

I think Wayne should pull up his skirt and run mod with Steve. He should be tired of always beating up on us slow stock slugs.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Check this out: https://vimeo.com/62505305


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I think Wayne should pull up his skirt and run mod with Steve. He should be tired of always beating up on us slow stock slugs.


LOL... I put my time in running 1/12 mod for years!!
I'm on my downslope now...


----------



## jar

sg1 said:


> LOL... I put my time in running 1/12 mod for years!!
> I'm on my downslope now...


That's great! So running on the track in reverse should be no problem!:tongue:


----------



## jar

*Scoring Pro*

Just set the first lap to the appropirate length to get around the track and to the line. to make up for the position of the line.:hat:

I suppose it's set to through out first lap however, I think, it won't start people who don't pass the line in some minimum amount of time. It's a setting in the software.


----------



## jar

I'm ready to be ratified. 2-wealfth scale; I'm in.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> I suppose it's set to through out first lap however, I think, it won't start people who don't pass the line in some minimum amount of time. It's a setting in the software.


Wow... just, wow.


----------



## Lessen

I think you're talking about a breakout race? It doesn't count laps that are under a set laptime. It took me a few minutes to decipher the unicode.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Check this out: https://vimeo.com/62505305


Sweet! Those little things work great!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

jar said:


> Just set the first lap to the appropirate length to get around the track and to the line. to make up for the position of the line.:hat:
> 
> I suppose it's set to through out first lap however, I think, it won't start people who don't pass the line in some minimum amount of time. It's a setting in the software.


LOL,
The hard stuff and keyboards do not mix. :thumbsup:


----------



## jar

RICOTHOMAS said:


> LOL,
> The hard stuff and keyboards do not mix. :thumbsup:


Hey, who said anything about hard?


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> I think you're talking about a breakout race? It doesn't count laps that are under a set laptime. It took me a few minutes to decipher the unicode.


No, there is a minimum first lap, or something like that in the settings. A driver who doesn't pass the line in a certain minimum amount of time, on the first lap, won't get counted for the rest of the race. It's there, somewhere, I have experience with RC Scoring. By default it may be good to go but, just making sure. Not to say there is any interest in running backwards on the track; but, if there is?:tongue:


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Not to say there is any interest in running backwards on the track; but, if there is?:tongue:


There isn't. 

Next topic please...


----------



## jar

*Chicky*

Top 15, going into second round, Pro Buggy at the Psycho Nitro Blast in Georgia.


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> There isn't.
> 
> Next topic please...


Just make me.:tongue:


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Just make me.:tongue:


When are you going to buy a new touring car?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> When are you going to buy a new touring car?


I think he did. A Kia, or Hyundai, or something like that.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> Check this out: https://vimeo.com/62505305


That is cool. I sent it to some of my wine and beer drinking friends.


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> That is cool. I sent it to some of my wine and beer drinking friends.


Hopefully they watch it *before* they start consuming wine or beer! :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Good time at the track today ya'll. The F1's are fun to watch. I hope the group had a good time too!


----------



## jar

*Haha*



Lessen said:


> Good time at the track today ya'll. The F1's are fun to watch. I hope the group had a good time too!


Found it, Yeah!

http://os.3racing.hk/articles.php?articles_key=148 

F1 sweetness.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Another good time of racing. Gotta figure the brushless motor and gearing out though.


----------



## barney24

CarbonJoe said:


> Check this out: https://vimeo.com/62505305


very cool! I'll have to put that up on the website


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> Found it, Yeah!
> 
> http://os.3racing.hk/articles.php?articles_key=148
> 
> F1 sweetness.


I know. That's the only F1 I would buy, but since it's not really a legal chassis by any of the various current standards, it's makes it sort of pointless unless you're running it strictly at club races. I wish r/c F1 would have gone this direction.


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> I know. That's the only F1 I would buy, but since it's not really a legal chassis by any of the various current standards, it's makes it sort of pointless unless you're running it strictly at club races. I wish r/c F1 would have gone this direction.


It is UF1 legal. We looked up the rules at the track today.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> Good time at the track today ya'll. The F1's are fun to watch. I hope the group had a good time too!


Yes we did:thumbsup: Allways a great time to be had at the Gate. Mackin sure was showing us the fast way around the track. Hope you did a video of our main, would love to see what the heck happened to Mackin's F1 at the start. Thought maybe he drove into the wall on purpose to give Jason and I a fighting chance...lol

Till next time

Jeff


----------



## camino86

after words as racing came to a end i started looking at my F1 and notices something that i did without ever knowing i did it,i made my front ride hight higher in the front than the rear and can you figure out what happend after i fixxed it to leval?it stoped flipping and doing acrobatics.better late than never lol


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> It is UF1 legal. We looked up the rules at the track today.


Nice!

I still don't think I can talk myself into it.  But I do love the chassis for sure.



Kyosho Racer said:


> Hope you did a video of our main, would love to see what the heck happened to Mackin's F1 at the start.


Yeah, I missed it too. I was busy turning my TC into a nightmare... Vids in a few days...


----------



## old_dude

I think the punch was too high on Chuck M's. car. His sideways dance was tire spin. I think he thought he had that VTA car under him.
Chuck, I think if you get more spring tension in that radio so you can feel the trigger better, things will be easier to drive. That is a change a lot of drivers make to the Spektrum radio. Unfortunately it involves taking the radio apart and shortening the spring. There is no external adjustment.


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> Found it, Yeah!
> 
> http://os.3racing.hk/articles.php?articles_key=148
> 
> F1 sweetness.


Only issue would be that rocker systems haven't worked in the past on R/C cars and there have been several attempts. I don't know if it is the drag in their system or the extra weight of the components of those systems that cause the problem. If they can be sorted out they would have a real advantage outdoors and adjustable rear toe and camber would help everywhere.


----------



## sg1

Thanks to everyone who came out for Saturday's practice and Sunday's race!!

Also, for the folks who helped take the track apart after the race to get it ready for this Saturday's BRP points race.

Lastly... A pleasent surprise with the 50/50 raffle. The winning person donated the $$ back to the track to help fund the new carpet push 

I won't mention any names unless she wants me to 

Thanks again for supporting NORCAR at the Gate!!!!!!


----------



## Mackin

Thanks for all your support at the track.


----------



## Chaz955i

Good times Sunday. Thanks to the Columbus/ Zanesville crew for coming up for TC. Good time running with you guys.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Good times Sunday. Thanks to the Columbus/ Zanesville crew for coming up for TC. Good time running with you guys.


Absolutely! Always a treat to have some out of town touring cars to run with. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jar

*K*

Only two people in the world steer with their left leg, Masami is the other, one; along with Old Guy who wore out a hip from doing it.


----------



## jar

old_dude said:


> Only issue would be that rocker systems haven't worked in the past on R/C cars and there have been several attempts. I don't know if it is the drag in their system or the extra weight of the components of those systems that cause the problem. If they can be sorted out they would have a real advantage outdoors and adjustable rear toe and camber would help everywhere.


I agree, The simple front end works good enough. It seems the biggest problem is keeping both rear tires on the ground for the greatest percentage of the time (with respect to rubber tires). However, I'd like to try the independent version for the front end and hey, for $35; not a big loss if it's a failure. Also, I know with multiple connecting rods there is going to be some slop, especially after time.


----------



## Ron W

Chaz955i said:


> Good times Sunday. Thanks to the Columbus/ Zanesville crew for coming up for TC. Good time running with you guys.


Had a great time running with you guys!

That was my first time up there, great bunch of racers and a first class facility!


----------



## nrtv20

I was looking and couldn't find any results... How has the turnout been for 17.5 TC, VTA and F1? Looking to come race on 4/6


----------



## Lessen

Sunday we had 7 VTA, 6 TC and 5 F1. That's pretty normal for both VTA and touring car. F1 is pretty new at The Gate and turnout will more than likely depend heavily on what "the group" is planning. There's been quite a bit of positive chatter concerning the F1 class lately.


----------



## camino86

i myself race at the gate wit a f1and vta i bring the f1 every week we race an chuck has 1 now that brings his i think every race so thats 2.the rest of the guys/girls come on a hit and miss but they post when every1 is coming.


----------



## Racer649

jar said:


> I agree, The simple front end works good enough. It seems the biggest problem is keeping both rear tires on the ground for the greatest percentage of the time (with respect to rubber tires). However, I'd like to try the independent version for the front end and hey, for $35; not a big loss if it's a failure. Also, I know with multiple connecting rods there is going to be some slop, especially after time.


I see that Sakura makes a F1 kit that has king pin front with independent rocker rear. Looks like the motor is mounted farther forward than the Tamiya. sells for only $129


----------



## Mackin

Getting to be a lot of options for F1.


----------



## old_dude

Racer649 said:


> I see that Sakura makes a F1 kit that has king pin front with independent rocker rear. Looks like the motor is mounted farther forward than the Tamiya. sells for only $129


The independent (shock front end) is a $35 option on that car Rudy. The chassis in the kit is FRP but graphite components are optional as are aluminum rear bulkheads. To make one race ready and with tuning parts looks like about $250.
It is mid motored with an open 2 gear gear box. That is needed to center the motor and have independent rear suspension.


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

If anyone needs any Parma paints or products let me know.
I'm going to be getting more supplies from them tomorrow.

-Wayne


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Hey Kids,
> 
> If anyone needs any Parma paints or products let me know.
> I'm going to be getting more supplies from them tomorrow.
> 
> -Wayne


Perfect timing!

A couple of their dual tip detailing markers please. :thumbsup:


----------



## jar

*Update*

3 Racing, Sakura and TQ racing are all importing the same car. However, TQ has the best price; http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=2287 . And here is a copy of the tranny description from TQ racing to settle an argument Ron and I were having;

Drivetrain
The FGX features a mid-rear mounted motor virtually identical to its real life counterpart giving it the best weight distribution possible. Since a direct drive tem would not be sui for a rear independent suspension tem, the FGX uses a similar 3 gear gearbox design found in the race proven 3 Racing Sakura FF allowing it to position the motor in the very center of the chassis. This also provided the added ability for the FGX to be equipped with a more robust gear diff or a traditional ball diff unit and the use rebuildable universal driveshafts with protective blades.

Ron wins. There is another reduction going on outside the motor mount. it's three gear.


----------



## Lessen

So you in on this bandwagon Rudy?


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> So you in on this bandwagon Rudy?


After, almost, ten years of racing; I've found it futile to fight the tides of popular culture. Although there is always the need for a tempered response to the, let's say, force of the peoples' interest this I believe is a real threat to 12th as the quintessential class for on road. And for some time; the pod vs full independent rear end should keep things interesting. I believe the full IRS is the only way to keep both tires on the ground exiting a turn.


PS, let's not go to foam on this class.:wave:


----------



## jar

*Multi link*

Yeah, I understand there is a problem with a multilink suspension however, coming from offroad and running a T4 for many years; replacing all the linkages and the servo saver every week, to maintain accuracy, is relatively cheap. not only that but, if you don't hit the boards every run it won't be a problem.


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> this I believe is a real threat to 12th as the quintessential class for on road.


Ouch. Strongly disagree with that one. Twelfth scale is basically _the_ original on-road class. The history and tradition is nearly unmatched and that will not be changing. I'm quite confident of that.



jar said:


> And for some time; the pod vs full independent rear end should keep things interesting. I believe the full IRS is the only way to keep both tires on the ground exiting a turn.


Considering that it looks like mainstream F1 is going to stay rubber tire I tend to agree. They need tunability to get them to work very well all the time. Unless the market demands that F1 retain pan-car style "simplicity"(which it certainly may), I could see F1 transcending into a long wheelbase RWD touring car.




jar said:


> PS, let's not go to foam on this class.:wave:


Personally, I'd like to see it stay rubber tire, and I think it will. However, I'd also like to see it run a lower turn motor, but that's certainly not going to happen, at least not mainstream. There are those that want F1 to be popular, and that means it needs to be attainable for the masses. Then there are those that would rather see F1 be closer to what real F1 is. The fact is on-road already has that class. Mod 1:12.


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> 3 Racing, Sakura and TQ racing are all importing the same car. However, TQ has the best price; http://www.tqrcracing.com/shop/product_view.asp?p_id=2287 . And here is a copy of the tranny description from TQ racing to settle an argument Ron and I were having;
> 
> Drivetrain
> The FGX features a mid-rear mounted motor virtually identical to its real life counterpart giving it the best weight distribution possible. Since a direct drive tem would not be sui for a rear independent suspension tem, the FGX uses a similar 3 gear gearbox design found in the race proven 3 Racing Sakura FF allowing it to position the motor in the very center of the chassis. This also provided the added ability for the FGX to be equipped with a more robust gear diff or a traditional ball diff unit and the use rebuildable universal driveshafts with protective blades.
> 
> 
> Ron wins. There is another reduction going on outside the motor mount. it's three gear.


It had to be and the closer picture did reveal that extra gear set. It will onle be a matter of time before there is a hop up that replaces the gears with a belt.


----------



## old_dude

Looks like the Sakura would run about $250 with a few tuning parts (caster, camber, sway bars and rear toe), appropriate aluminum and graphite.
Exotek has jumped on this car with a chassis conversion, front end and rear suspension components.
For now you will be stuck with 48p pinions as the tranny input gear is a special part without optional sizes.
The kit does appear to have rims and body which are not included in most other kits (104-v2 or VBC). Body sets are around $35 so that is significant.


----------



## CarbonJoe

jar said:


> I believe is a real threat to 12th as the quintessential class for on road.


Best joke I've heard all day...



Lessen said:


> Ouch. Strongly disagree with that one. Twelfth scale is basically _the_ original on-road class. The history and tradition is nearly unmatched and that will not be changing. I'm quite confident of that.


Josh is 100% correct on this. F1 has come and gone over the years. Too much bickering over rules, F103/104, rubber/foam, etc.

1/12 scale will never go away.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> My rash will never go away.



Oh my...


----------



## Mackin

CarbonJoe said:


> Best joke I've heard all day...
> 
> 
> 
> Josh is 100% correct on this. F1 has come and gone over the years. Too much bickering over rules, F103/104, rubber/foam, etc.
> 
> 1/12 scale will never go away.


Just like me!


----------



## Lessen

I enjoy your bickering.


----------



## Lessen

I was just checking out the UF1 website. That series does 15 minute mains. Awesomeness!


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> I was just checking out the UF1 website. That series does 15 minute mains.


----------



## DougK

Just got me a WGT car so hope to be at the next race.

Doug K


----------



## jar

Lessen said:


> I was just checking out the UF1 website. That series does 15 minute mains. Awesomeness!


I think they require pit stops too, in the longer mains.


----------



## Sutman9872

Lessen said:


> Good time at the track today ya'll. The F1's are fun to watch. I hope the group had a good time too!




We(f1 group) always have a great time when we come up....Wish that I could race more often up there myself..


----------



## Lessen

jar said:


> I think they require pit stops too, in the longer mains.


Yes, they do. The way they do it is a bit manufactured (IMO) which I'm not crazy about, but still cool.


----------



## sg1

DougK said:


> Just got me a WGT car so hope to be at the next race.
> 
> Doug K


Bring it Saturday and we can get it set up and try it out


----------



## Adam B

Hey NORCAR people, get to work on your summer schedule please. I just found in a few weeks Toledo is not running any indoor road course until fall! I have no desire to play on asphalt. So make a schedule or give me keys to that place.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Hey NORCAR people, get to work on your summer schedule please. I just found in a few weeks Toledo is not running any indoor road course until fall! I have no desire to play on asphalt. So make a schedule or give me keys to that place.


You are very demanding...
It's scheduled till May now.
Once we get the BRP schedule, we'll work a NORCAR schedule in along with a few "big" races


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> I was just checking out the UF1 website. That series does 15 minute mains. Awesomeness![/QUO
> 
> I think the format is a 3 minute qualifying heat to seed you into the mains. Then you run 3 15 minute mains with pit stops in each main.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Lessen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just checking out the UF1 website. That series does 15 minute mains. Awesomeness![/QUO
> 
> I think the format is a 3 minute qualifying heat to seed you into the mains. Then you run 3 15 minute mains with pit stops in each main.
> 
> 
> 
> 15 minute mains should go well on taco day. Does the entry fee include a pair of Depends or is this what the "pit stops" are for?
Click to expand...


----------



## old_dude

Could you imagine that race on a chili day. (the food group not the weather)


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> So make a schedule or give me keys to that place.


Give HIM the schedule. I'LL take the keys! :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Lessen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just checking out the UF1 website. That series does 15 minute mains. Awesomeness!
> 
> 
> 
> I think the format is a 3 minute qualifying heat to seed you into the mains. Then you run 3 15 minute mains with pit stops in each main.
Click to expand...

Yep, that sounds right from what I read. Now if I could only convince that Wayne guy to let us TC boys run a 15 minute main...

I bet Joe's up for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Yep, that sounds right from what I read. Now if I could only convince that Wayne guy to let us TC boys run a 15 minute main...
> 
> I bet Joe's up for it! :thumbsup:


+2 
pit stop would require a battery change and a re dope of tires....

i'd rather not run on 1 batt, even though i think we could.... 

i'd be game, whatever the rules would be... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84

side note,
has the Gate ever thought about having an VTA enduro race. i saw that Cali is doing one, just wondering if the Gate ever kicked around the idea.

i know i'd be interested, and probably could get a few Detroiters to make a team....

maybe have it included in a club race at the end of the day that would last a couple hours, maybe....

just throwing it out there... ideas?


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> side note,
> has the Gate ever thought about having an VTA enduro race. i saw that Cali is doing one, just wondering if the Gate ever kicked around the idea.
> 
> i know i'd be interested, and probably could get a few Detroiters to make a team....
> 
> maybe have it included in a club race at the end of the day that would last a couple hours, maybe....
> 
> just throwing it out there... ideas?


I too would be very interested in an endurance race, even if it is VTA. 

Let's do this!



Bigz84 said:


> i'd be game, whatever the rules would be... :thumbsup:


+3


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> maybe have it included in a club race at the end of the day that would last a couple hours, maybe....
> 
> just throwing it out there... ideas?


I kinda like this idea. I think it would be a great way to test the waters. Maybe shorten the club day to 2 quals + main, then do a 1 hour VTA enduro.

*edit*
Eh, nix that. Those that would want to stay for a long race won't care about an extra hour [or two]


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> +2
> pit stop would require a battery change and a re dope of tires....
> 
> i'd rather not run on 1 batt, even though i think we could....
> 
> i'd be game, whatever the rules would be... :thumbsup:


You're probably right Todd. 15 _might_ make it on a 6000 pack. 13 minutes for sure though.


----------



## CarbonJoe

10 or 11 minutes to be safe. The batteries would make it. Not sure about the motors for that long.

Three man teams for the VTA enduro. One drives, one in pits, one marshalls. I'll alternate between driving and pits. :lol:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> 10 or 11 minutes to be safe. The batteries would make it. Not sure about the motors for that long.


I'm sure it wouldn't take too much work to figure out the timing and gearing situation so the motors don't overheat in the time it takes us to drain 5000mah. I know for a fact I'd have to make an adjustment to go that long, which is fine by me. 




CarbonJoe said:


> Three man teams for the VTA enduro. One drives, one in pits, one marshalls. I'll alternate between driving and pits. :lol:


Agreed. Single chassis/body per team IMO.
What about pit stops/driver changes? Batteries only or sauced tires as well?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> I enjoy your bickering.


Speaking of bickering where are the videos of the last club race.....


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Speaking of bickering where are the videos of the last club race.....


#6 of 7 is uploading now  I'll post them all at once. 

However, if you're crafty I'm sure you could figure out a way to watch what I've yet to post.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> #6 of 7 is uploading now  I'll post them all at once.
> 
> However, if you're crafty I'm sure you could figure out a way to watch what I've yet to post.


You must not know me well, I'm far from crafty..lol. Thanks for posting them:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

*March 24th Mains*


----------



## CarbonJoe

Some shots of Chuck's F1 car:


----------



## Lessen

Nice work Joe! Looks like you got a good handle on that glass :thumbup:


----------



## camino86

i just watched the f1 race and man i counted i flipped 15 times


----------



## Racer649

camino86 said:


> i just watched the f1 race and man i counted i flipped 15 times


Now you have goal to beat for next time


----------



## Lessen

Racer649 said:


> Now you have goal to beat for next time


Exactly. At least he knows what he needs to work on, not that we needed a video...


----------



## old_dude

Chuck M.:
One of the pictures of your F1 car shows a major problem. The ackerman on that car is way out of whack. There is no way one of the front tires can't slide in a corner. Got to work on that.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> There is no way one of the front tires can't slide in a corner. Got to work on that.


Hey Ron, can you explain exactly what you're seeing in that still shot that is leading you to this conclusion? Thanks.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Norcar*

Are NORCAR club races only road course, or do we ever do oval?


----------



## Bigz84

*novice*

rumblings in this household of mine is that my 6 year old son wants to come down and run/race his SC Lightning McQueen, the next time I race w/ you guys

Wayne,
what is your thought on that? Like i said, it is a 2 wheel Short Course. I think i have a 17.5 in it, but i have the throttle set around 25-35%. It has Associated stock tires on it, but if you want, i can throw on smaller pins, like Barcodes. 

My thinking is that with a such a big truck, it would run over the cars, or the smaller faster cars would drive right under it. Could cause issues 

he can get around a track w/o hitting the walls, but it does take him some time to do it... (see throttle comment).

If you don't want a SC truck on the track, I completely understand. i personally don't think he will come, and i'm sure the drive down there would absolutely kill him, even though his personal gaming toys would occupy him, i suppose.

Thoughts from parents from other Novice drivers?


----------



## Lessen

Personally, I have no major concerns. All of the novice drivers get tangled and i don't think it really matters if it's a hip check or simply getting run over. They're all out there learning and having fun. Chase is pretty even-keeled and never seems to get upset when he gets caught up with other cars. The more the merrier. We just have to make sure we all go home with the right games.


----------



## Lessen

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Are NORCAR club races only road course, or do we ever do oval?


"Club" races are always road course.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> rumblings in this household of mine is that my 6 year old son wants to come down and run/race his SC Lightning McQueen, the next time I race w/ you guys
> 
> Wayne,
> what is your thought on that? Like i said, it is a 2 wheel Short Course. I think i have a 17.5 in it, but i have the throttle set around 25-35%. It has Associated stock tires on it, but if you want, i can throw on smaller pins, like Barcodes.
> 
> My thinking is that with a such a big truck, it would run over the cars, or the smaller faster cars would drive right under it. Could cause issues
> 
> he can get around a track w/o hitting the walls, but it does take him some time to do it... (see throttle comment).
> 
> If you don't want a SC truck on the track, I completely understand. i personally don't think he will come, and i'm sure the drive down there would absolutely kill him, even though his personal gaming toys would occupy him, i suppose.
> 
> Thoughts from parents from other Novice drivers?


It's not a problem.
At times Travis runs his 1/16 traxxas truck.


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, can you explain exactly what you're seeing in that still shot that is leading you to this conclusion? Thanks.


The angles of the front tires when they are turned to take a corner. When you steer a car into a corner the front tires need to take two different radi if they don't slide. So when you turn the wheel each front spindle has to have different rates of rotation left vs right. Most cars have a way to adjust that. It can be adjusting the height of the ball stud or moving the bell crank forward or back. In the case of the WGT cars we have the ability to move the servo or multiple holes on the spindle. But the idea is to get the front tires to track the ideal arcs with out scrubbing. In the case of Chucks car the inside tire is turned way to sharp with respect to the outside one.


----------



## Adam B

Looks like a race day this saturday, hope I can make this one.


----------



## old_dude

Yes it is with the track build currently scheduled for Thursday.


----------



## sg1

Should we have a traditoinal layout... straight along the far wall...

or have it under the driver's stand...

I have had requests for a diagnal straight...

hmmm.... what to do 

Wait till Saturday to find out....


----------



## Adam B

I like crazy layouts sometimes, but with the Grand Slam race around the corner and people from The Gate making the trip, maybe a more traditional track would be better. Don't matter either way, I am hoping to head there if things go well this week.


----------



## old_dude

We could cut it down to the size of Beaver!!
Maybe race with the kids boxes on the floor (us standing on them).


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Should we have a traditoinal layout... straight along the far wall...
> 
> or have it under the driver's stand...
> 
> I have had requests for a diagnal straight...
> 
> hmmm.... what to do
> 
> Wait till Saturday to find out....


I've been drawing layouts a lot lately at work during breaktime. I did one today as a matter of fact. It's almost a hobby within a hobby for me. 



old_dude said:


> We could cut it down to the size of Beaver!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me!
Click to expand...


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> We could cut it down to the size of Beaver!!


Exactly how big (or small) is Beaver?


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Exactly how big (or small) is Beaver?


~32 x 80 ft. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Lanes generally 7-8 feet wide I'd say


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I will be putting up a nice VTA package on hobbytalk this weekend but wanted to see if anyone from the track would be interested.

Assoc. TC5 Team with Novak 25.5 (2 races) and Havoc speedo. Brand new HPI painted Challenger body, New HPI 68 Camaro body in package. Wheels n tires have 2 runs on them. Great shape and not bashed! Spare shock parts and sway bars. Comes with manual for Havoc speedo also.

Add rec. and servo and go racing. All I did was put a receiver and servo in it and tested everything out. Sold less receiver and servo.

$215 cash - what I paid for it off the board about a month ago.

I will be bringing it up this weekend if anyone is interested. Can e-mail initial pictures if needed.


----------



## RacewayJohn

*Dimensions*



CarbonJoe said:


> Exactly how big (or small) is Beaver?


Joe, the size of my track is 80 x 35 ; with the upper end by the pits being 32ft because of the walkway in front of the restrooms. Lanes for the GS race will be 8ft on about 90% of the track picture. We WILL TRY to make the design a typical challenging Beaver layout besides though......
Pit spots will be 4 feet per person, and we'll have 34 spots available at the track, with 30 + available on the first floor.
Are you gonna make it? John


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> The angles of the front tires when they are turned to take a corner. When you steer a car into a corner the front tires need to take two different radi if they don't slide. So when you turn the wheel each front spindle has to have different rates of rotation left vs right. Most cars have a way to adjust that. It can be adjusting the height of the ball stud or moving the bell crank forward or back. In the case of the WGT cars we have the ability to move the servo or multiple holes on the spindle. But the idea is to get the front tires to track the ideal arcs with out scrubbing. In the case of Chucks car the inside tire is turned way to sharp with respect to the outside one.


So his inside front has too much overall angle compared to the outside tire which obviously means it's rate of rotation is higher (too high)? Couple that with the continued issue of not enough front suspension travel (doesn't roll over the nose enough) and Chucks tendency to drive a rubber tire car like a WGT and the result is loose high speed entry..? Reasonable?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> So his inside front has too much overall angle compared to the outside tire which obviously means it's rate of rotation is higher (too high)? Couple that with the continued issue of not enough front suspension travel (doesn't roll over the nose enough) and Chucks tendency to drive a rubber tire car like a WGT and the result is loose high speed entry..? Reasonable?


holy sh..... I read this too early to compute


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> So his inside front has too much overall angle compared to the outside tire which obviously means it's rate of rotation is higher (too high)? Couple that with the continued issue of not enough front suspension travel (doesn't roll over the nose enough) and Chucks tendency to drive a rubber tire car like a WGT and the result is loose high speed entry..? Reasonable?


Pretty much it. The inside tire has to always drag side ways in the corner results are just in general imprecise cornering either push, grab loose or front end chatter. That switch from a foam car to a rubber car is challenging. It takes a couple of laps to adjust the brain. The other suggestion I made to Chuck was to increase the tension in his radios trigger. His happens to be very soft and makes it difficult to feel the neutral position. That makes it hard to precisely feel the push brake side for corner entry.


----------



## Mackin

Now that we know what's wrong with the car, how do we fix it! With me it's a lost cause.


----------



## old_dude

Mackin said:


> Now that we know what's wrong with the car, how do we fix it! With me it's a lost cause.


I am not sure how the steering works on your car but I assume it is like a pan car. Are there optional mounting holes on the spindle block for the steering ball stud? Can the servo be moved up or down? Forward or back? If none of these are available then spacing the ball stud on the spindle block up or down will be how it gets adjusted. If I get a chance I will research it some on the net. That may be what makes the VBC better as it uses a steering system similar to a TC with a drag link and bellcranks.


----------



## Mackin

I'll bring it when we do the track flip.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Ron. Good stuff.


----------



## old_dude

There is some discussion on the F104 V2 ackerman on RC tech that I am filtering through. There are two ways to mount the servo and it makes a difference. Which way is your Chuck? Send a picture to my e-mail.


----------



## old_dude

Steering / Servo Position
The length of the servo saver arm and the angle of the steering links will directly affect the amount of ackerman and bump steer the steering will have. I settled on the Kimbrough servo saver because it provided the steering characteristics I was looking for. On the Kimbrough servo saver, the two 5x5mm ball ends should be installed on the farthest row of holes (end of the servo arm).
When installing the servo, the instructions illustrate that the center of the servo output shaft should be 30mm from the chassis. I used a Futaba 9602 mini servo and raised the height to 32mm to reduce bump steer a little and this also affects the ackerman slightly as well. The fore and aft position of the servo also effects ackerman. For reference, I set a 1.2mm gap between the plastic ball end and the front of the servo mount. This is roughly a 5 deg. angle in the steering linkages.	


(Your potential range in servo position will vary depending on the size of the servo used.) 

When installing the servo, the instructions illustrate that the center of the servo output shaft should be 30mm from the chassis. I used a Futaba 9602 mini servo and raised the height to 32mm to reduce bump steer a little and this also affects the ackerman slightly as well. The fore and aft position of the servo also effects ackerman. For reference, I set a 1.2mm gap between the plastic ball end and the front of the servo mount. This is roughly a 5 deg. angle in the steering linkages.

I found this at Tamiya USA by David Jun. There are photos to illustrate.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Wayne/Ron.. do you guys happen to know how far off the "corner" the start finish line actually is?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne/Ron.. do you guys happen to know how far off the "corner" the start finish line actually is?


I'd guess about 15' from the pitside outside perimeter wall.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I'd guess about 15' from the pitside outside perimeter wall.


Thanks!

I did one last night with the timing line at the top of a carousel.


----------



## sg1

Well Kids...

I submitted a layout to our "retired eng." for review.
The outside perimeter has been downsized to Beaver's size and the lanes are 9 feet at the widest points and 6 feet at the narrowest.
There's also an area below the driver's stand that could be used to stand down low to get the perspective of how Beaver's drivers stand is 

Hopefully we can get a pic up for everyone to see (hint, hint Ron)...


----------



## Lessen

Sweet...


----------



## old_dude

Probably tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lessen

Can't wait to see the layout!

...but back to being a nerd...

Ron, when somebody says "more" ackerman, does that mean increasing or decreasing the inside tires' rotation speed?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Can't wait to see the layout!
> 
> ...but back to being a nerd...
> 
> Ron, when somebody says "more" ackerman, does that mean increasing or decreasing the inside tires' rotation speed?


The inside tire needs to turn a tighter radius than the outside tire, so for a given speed entering the corner, the outside tire needs to rotate faster to cover the larger distance in the same amount of time. The ackerman is the difference in wheel angle to get the different turning radius.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> The inside tire needs to turn a tighter radius than the outside tire, so for a given speed entering the corner, *the outside tire needs to rotate faster to cover the larger distance in the same amount of time*. The ackerman is the difference in wheel angle to get the different turning radius.


I think you may have misunderstood my question Joe. When I said "rotate", I was actually referring to how the wheel turns around the caster line, not it's speed around the spindle. I can see how that didn't come across as I intended. At any rate; judging by your last statement, "more" ackerman means a greater difference in wheel angle. The greater the difference in ultimate angle, the greater the speed difference at which they arrive at those angles. If we use Chuck's F1 as an example; according to what Ron already pointed out, his car needs less ackerman.


----------



## old_dude

My head hurts.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> I think you may have misunderstood my question Joe. When I said "rotate", I was actually referring to how the wheel turns around the caster line, not it's speed around the spindle. I can see how that didn't come across as I intended. At any rate; judging by your last statement, "more" ackerman means a greater difference in wheel angle. The greater the difference in ultimate angle, the greater the speed difference at which they arrive at those angles. If we use Chuck's F1 as an example; according to what Ron already pointed out, his car needs less ackerman.


Doesn't the amount needed change depending on the cornering speed?


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> My head hurts.


Thanks for the image Ron.  Take an Excedrin. 



Racer649 said:


> Doesn't the amount needed change depending on the cornering speed?


Hmmm. Not 110% sure, but my gut tells me no. The reason for differing angles is so both wheels are perpendicular to the instant turn center, that goes back to what Joe was saying. I believe proper ackerman would need to change depending on slip angle though. But that's getting VERY nitty gritty. I think for us r/c guys, it's more about getting the right "feel" rather than using the tires most effectively.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Ron, I found a really in depth article covering theory of ackerman. Much of it is well over my head but very informative nonetheless in general theory. Upon reading I found a line that pretty much backs up your concern over the current ackerman setting on Chucks' F1.

http://www.me.ua.edu/me364/PDF/Steering_Ackerman.pdf


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, I found a really in depth article covering theory of ackerman. Much of it is well over my head but very informative nonetheless in general theory. Upon reading I found a line that pretty much backs up your concern over the current ackerman setting on Chucks' F1.
> 
> http://www.me.ua.edu/me364/PDF/Steering_Ackerman.pdf


Good article Josh. That covers all of the bases on the subject. What we want to do to Chucks car is reduce the Pro-Ackerman as the inside tire has too much toe out and thus too great of a slip angle. I think in the case of the Tamiya cars, their front suspension is a long time carry over from a basher car. The VBC uses a TC type system with a drag link and bellcranks. If I was really motivated, the software I layout the tracks on has a kinematic package that lets me simulate linkages (and even make movie clips of it). But that would take more than Excedrin (Caffeine hopped up aspirin). Our cars have only small adjustments that can be made as the designs are fairly through. Our CRC cars have servo position and three holes in the spindle block. My XXX-s has two positions for the bellcranks and the arms on the bellcranks can be flipped to provide different lengths. All of which I experimented with.


----------



## sg1

Looks like we'll having a good group this weekend!
There's TC, VTA, WGT, 1/12, F1, BRP, and novice all going to be here!

See everyone bright and early Saturday 

Track changeover is tonight if anyone wants to stop out and have some fun.
It starts about 4-4:30.


----------



## sg1

One other thing...

It looks like NORCAR will be having more F1 cars racing.
If anyone is interested in the new VBC F1 let me know.
They are due in the states in about a week.
I know a few folks here already asked me to get them one 
If you want to be the first on the block to have one let me know!


----------



## old_dude

Here it is.

http://www.vbcracing.com/collection...-racing-flash04-formula-car-kit-d-05-vbc-0075


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> Here it is.
> 
> http://www.vbcracing.com/collection...-racing-flash04-formula-car-kit-d-05-vbc-0075


A bit expensive, don't you think?

$427.99 USD


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> A bit expensive, don't you think?
> 
> $427.99 USD


Street price is close to 350.00

Considering what the other cars cost with all the hop up parts to get you to what this one is... not expensive.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

sg1 said:


> Street price is close to 350.00
> 
> Considering what the other cars cost with all the hop up parts to get you to what this one is... not expensive.


Wayne, 
If I show up on Saturday, I think I'm just going to run 1:18 scale. Probably won't make it there until 4:30. I'll bring my 1:12 scale just in case. Still on the fence about what is the best class for me. I really enjoy running my BRP, so that's always going to be my favorite. I have toooo much $**t. I'm down to 15 rc cars now. I need a 12 step program for RC addicts. -Pete


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> Street price is close to 350.00
> 
> Considering what the other cars cost with all the hop up parts to get you to what this one is... not expensive.


Wow that's cool. Looks like I'm be rocking the B-main if enough NORCAR regulars pick these up. I can't compete with that car with my affordable Tamiya. It is cool to see that our group has at least stirred up some F1 chatter at the track and these cars are cool to watch going around the track:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> A bit expensive, don't you think?
> 
> $427.99 USD


At least until X-Ray decides to make one. :lol:


----------



## sg1

Kyosho Racer said:


> Wow that's cool. Looks like I'm be rocking the B-main if enough NORCAR regulars pick these up. I can't compete with that car with my affordable Tamiya. It is cool to see that our group has at least stirred up some F1 chatter at the track and these cars are cool to watch going around the track:thumbsup:


The Tamiya you run just needs a bit a tweeking!
I know Chuck and I spent hours and hours and hours tinkering with his set up 

Will you guys be running Saturday?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> At least until X-Ray decides to make one. :lol:


Their pan cars were about the same price as anyone else's. If they do make one, I bet they use better aluminum than virtually everyone else.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> The Tamiya you run just needs a bit a tweeking!
> I know Chuck and I spent hours and hours and hours tinkering with his set up
> 
> Will you guys be running Saturday?


Jason will be there this Sat I believe, the "group" will be there on the 20th. I'm sure my car could use some tweeking and I've tinkered with it a little but pan car set up is something I have little to no experience with The Tamiya we run is a T plate car and I've tried to run all my electronics inline and have balanced it the best I can with the skills I have. I don't have the extra $ it may need for it to be real competive againest the higher $ cars so maybe next race for us I could borrow your pan car experience to set it up the best as it sits.
I'm not having the traction rolling problem as bad as Jason was last race, witch I think he has fixed. Hard to explain what's really wrong with my car, I feels on the edge of out of control pretty much everywhere on the track Alot of that could be my driving too as only going once a month doesn't help with getting used to onroad again. My old BRP and way older Corrally 12th scale pan cars both felt way better than the F1, I'm sure them being foam cars also helped.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Their pan cars were about the same price as anyone else's. If they do make one, I bet they use better aluminum than virtually everyone else.


No doubt. So far the cost of operation of my T4 far mitigates the fact the car costs more than the competition up front. Cheaper yet as I don't have time to race it.

I had a Corally. Now that car cost me some money. The Associated was fairly durable but took a stack of shims to make up for sloppy machining and plastics. Buy smart the first time, right?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Buy smart the first time, right?


No doubt. It's just like buying tools. Buy quality once, or buy cheap repeatedly.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> No doubt. It's just like buying tools. Buy quality once, or buy sheep repeatedly.


huh...


----------



## camino86

that f1 is nice but pricey and more so seeing it has no body or wings with if its likethe tayiya 1 thats another $50ish plus paint plus the "spec"tires another $40 and running gear thats alot of $


----------



## CarbonJoe

CarbonJoe said:


> A bit expensive, don't you think?
> 
> $427.99 USD





camino86 said:


> that f1 is nice but pricey and more so seeing it has no body or wings with if its likethe tayiya 1 thats another $50ish plus paint plus the "spec"tires another $40 and running gear thats alot of $


I think I said that already. Try and keep up.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> A bit expensive, don't you think?
> 
> $427.99 USD


Check out the list price on the Tamiya F104 V2 platinum edition that only comes close or what it would cost to duplicate the one Chuck has. $350 is a bargain


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> At least until X-Ray decides to make one. :lol:


I think X-ray, Yokomo and Serpent will have their's out within the month. Prototype cars have already raced in europe and the far east. All a similar but a good front end is the key. I think that is where the Tamiya cars tend to fall down. It will be a shake out for awhile. The chatter here about F1 is what led CRC to contact Wayne. They also assisted in the design and are credited as such.
Get it to the Gate's tuning shop and we will see what we can do.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I think X-ray, Yokomo and Serpent will have their's out within the month. Prototype cars have already raced in europe and the far east. All a similar but a good front end is the key. I think that is where the Tamiya cars tend to fall down. It will be a shake out for awhile. The chatter here about F1 is what led CRC to contact Wayne. They also assisted in the design and are credited as such.
> Get it to the Gate's tuning shop and we will see what we can do.


To your last point you are 100% right. Seems most pro level cars can be made to work well, some taking a bit more work to get there than others. People like me like cars that are easy to drive out of the box, some like to tinker. Good to have options.


----------



## Lessen

I wish I could talk myself into this class


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I wish I could talk myself into this class


How about 13.5 TC instead? Or Mod?


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> How about 13.5 TC instead? Or Mod?


Mod. You in?


----------



## Adam B

Ron, where have you seen the xray F1?


----------



## Lessen

I was googling for spy shots after Ron's post, but couldn't come up with anything.


----------



## camino86

idk if im going to make it out this weekend all up the the weather if its nice im outside!if it sucks out i will be there to give chucky a run in f1


----------



## Lessen

C'mon Friday, let's get this over with.


----------



## old_dude

Adam B said:


> Ron, where have you seen the xray F1?


The X-Ray may have been a mistake, I can't backtrack to where I saw a set of photos of prototype F1 cars. I think the race was in China. But like I said I can't find it. Way too much hope there.


----------



## Adam B

i found a site based out of Australia that is dedicated to R/C F1 cars. I like the Serpent car actually. The VBC car is priced too high, no body, rims, tires, or spoilers.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> i found a site based out of Australia that is dedicated to R/C F1 cars. I like the Serpent car actually. The VBC car is priced too high, no body, rims, tires, or spoilers.


Buy the Serpent and come race!


----------



## Mackin

Track flipped to a layout similar to what will be run in Beaver next weekend. We're going to use the ledge in front of the drivers stand to drive from. Doors open at 11, racing at 3.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Track flipped to a layout similar to what will be run in Beaver next weekend. We're going to use the ledge in front of the drivers stand to drive from. Doors open at 11, racing at 3.


The overall size is similar 

What if I don't want to stand down low???


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> What if I don't want to stand down low???


Then you can sit down low.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Then you can sit down low.


Can I lay down?


----------



## Mike Peterson

I bet that Serpent F1 car is better than my Serpent sedan......

Saturday at 11 you say?


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Can I lay down?


Only if you don't snore. That gets annoying during qualifying or the mains.


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> I bet that Serpent F1 car is better than my Serpent sedan......
> 
> Saturday at 11 you say?


We'll be there about 9ish vacuuming and spraying


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> We'll be there about 9ish spraying


For what? Bugs?


----------



## Mike Peterson

good to know.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Wayne, I will be at the track around 4:30 on Saturday. I am racing 1:18 only on Saturday. BUT "Team Pete" will be sponsoring a new 1:12 driver...MELVIN THE GREAT will be racing my 1:12 scale!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Grand Masta "P" said:


> "Team Pete" will be sponsoring a new 1:12 driver...MELVIN THE GREAT will be racing my 1:12 scale!!!!:thumbsup:


Fresh meat!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> I bet that Serpent F1 car is better than my Serpent sedan......


Knock it off rookie.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> We'll be there about 9ish spraying


Paragon or SXT? If I may ask.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Paragon or SXT? If I may ask.


Pretty sure it's SXT. That's what was used last time. Seemed to work just fine.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mike Peterson said:


> I bet that Serpent F1 car is better than my Serpent sedan......


I think those Serpent F1s will tumble off the track just like the sedans.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I think those Serpent F1s will tumble off the track just like the sedans.


As long as Jason is the crew chief...

Us Serpent guys do not expect any traction rolls this weekend.


----------



## camino86

Lessen said:


> As long as Jason is the crew chief...
> 
> Us Serpent guys do not expect any traction rolls this weekend.


hahaha lol it was funny but i found my problem no more lift off for me if im right


----------



## Bigz84

*Sat*

count me in for tomorrow...

17.5 TC
WGT debut

Adam, you plan on going still, or you busy at work?
if you are going, we can discuss PA tomorrow.

Franchise, you going to make an appearance?

see you then...


----------



## camino86

any pis of the new track


----------



## Lessen

Rumor has it, Franchise Racing Products CEO will be racing touring car tomorrow.


----------



## Lessen

camino86 said:


> any pis of the new track


A couple pages ago Ron posted a CAD drawing. Try to keep up bro. :hat:


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Rumor has it, Franchise Racing Products CEO will be racing touring car tomorrow.


WOW!!!!
This is going to be a great club race!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> any pis of the new track


Restrooms are in the back.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Wayne, did you happend to notice if I left an AC adapter on the front pit table? It's for my video camera.


----------



## DougK

Tomorrow will be the first time running road course in about 15 years, my son will be running his BRP in Novice. Should be a great time. I would like to apologize for my driving in advanced.

Doug K.


----------



## CarbonJoe

DougK said:


> Tomorrow will be the first time running road course in about 15 years


What class? 

There are probably a few that have been doing this for many years that need to apologize in advance as well. :lol:


----------



## DougK

WGT 

Doug K


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne, did you happend to notice if I left an AC adapter on the front pit table? It's for my video camera.


I'm going to say yes!
I beleive it's still on the table.


----------



## jar

*Sure*



DougK said:


> Tomorrow will be the first time running road course in about 15 years, my son will be running his BRP in Novice. Should be a great time. I would like to apologize for my driving in advanced.
> 
> Doug K.


Good job today. Even Joe was pleased.


----------



## DougK

jar said:


> Good job today. Even Joe was pleased.


Thanks, had a blast. Still cant believe how fast the WGTs are. My son told me all the way home on how he needs a VTA.

Doug K.


----------



## jar

DougK said:


> Thanks, had a blast. Still cant believe how fast the WGTs are. My son told me all the way home on how he needs a VTA.
> 
> Doug K.


VTA is perfect for him; I'm not jealous of your job as pit man however.:wave:


----------



## Curly Tom

*Vta*

just ordered stuff to rebuild my shocks, the shock oil was no longer transparent and I discovered once I was home they were leaking a bit. If anyone has spares they might could part with for a TC3 I would be happy to wheel and deal $$$ on what parts you have or are willing to part with. I am hoping to work the bugs out and be successful at campaigning it until I can afford to step up to something else, or shall we say if the right deal comes along for another VTA set up, get into it. A gentleman at the track had a chassis set up book for touring sedans, if any of you have one of these I am also looking to put my hands on one, as it was written some years ago and I cannot find one in stock anywhere. I had fun today and I apologize for my ill handling car and poor driving ability. I found the address to the track in Beaver and I was going to go watch on Sunday I plan on leaveing early A.M. if any one wants to ride along from The Gate or N.O.R.C.A.R. I'd be happy to have the company, just PM me or shoot me an email [email protected] so we can work out the details.


----------



## jar

old_dude said:


> Here it is.
> 
> http://www.vbcracing.com/collection...-racing-flash04-formula-car-kit-d-05-vbc-0075


Pod; no good for rubber tire.


----------



## old_dude

jar said:


> Pod; no good for rubber tire.


But the only other option is not very good. We have gotten info on the Sakura chassis. It requires a lot of work and option parts to make it work and then it is still saddled with the gearbox. This has come from several sources.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> But the only other option is not very good. We have gotten info on the Sakura chassis. It requires a lot of work and option parts to make it work and then it is still saddled with the gearbox. This has come from several sources.


That's really a shame. I bet Xray could design a fully independent upper/lower arm suspended F1. I'd be in for sure, no question.


----------



## Bigz84

Curly Tom said:


> just ordered stuff to rebuild my shocks, the shock oil was no longer transparent and I discovered once I was home they were leaking a bit. If anyone has spares they might could part with for a TC3 I would be happy to wheel and deal $$$ on what parts you have or are willing to part with. I am hoping to work the bugs out and be successful at campaigning it until I can afford to step up to something else, or shall we say if the right deal comes along for another VTA set up, get into it. A gentleman at the track had a chassis set up book for touring sedans, if any of you have one of these I am also looking to put my hands on one, as it was written some years ago and I cannot find one in stock anywhere. I had fun today and I apologize for my ill handling car and poor driving ability. I found the address to the track in Beaver and I was going to go watch on Sunday I plan on leaveing early A.M. if any one wants to ride along from The Gate or N.O.R.C.A.R. I'd be happy to have the company, just PM me or shoot me an email [email protected] so we can work out the details.


Curly,
you have a PM about the setup guide


----------



## Lessen

Good times yesterday. Learned a ton as usual. I wish I was in the mix, but I got some work to do. Sorry about that contact at the beginning of the main Adam, I simply didn't check up as much as I should have. Hey Wise, I figured out why my car was pulling so bad. Clearly the servo took a hit.










Wonder how that happend...


----------



## Bigz84

Lmao lol  at your last pic


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> That's really a shame. I bet Xray could design a fully independent upper/lower arm suspended F1. I'd be in for sure, no question.


It can be done for $$$ but it must also fit under the body.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> It can be done for $$$ but it must also fit under the body.


Right. Maybe the cost of such a complicated chassis puts a "scale" F1 out of it's own market? We already see folks discouraged by the pricetag of certain current F1 chassis' considering they don't come with ALL of the same items that ANY current TC chassis doesn't come with either... at similar cost or up to $150 more. I truly hope the F1 class gets big. Maybe a stronger market will translate to more sophisticated chassis? As long as the option is available in the accepted rules I would surprised if they didn't evolve. Who knows.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*What a blast*

I truly enjoyed running Pete's Rent-a-Wreck for the weekend. That was my first go at 12th scale which was entirely different than I anticipated. I am totally digging the 8min Heats and Main. Yesterday was the first day I felt like I really got any work done. 

Brian hit me with the mind games early. He walked up and simply said "What? You are gonna try and beat me with my old car." 

LOL That Chit was hilarious.

In my head I was thinking "Well...Actually...Yes"

I did manage a heat win.... But that was because I was the only car to run the entire race.

Good Times, hanging out with Great Folks.


----------



## Mackin

Glad you had a good time. That's what is supposed to be all about.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, no biggie. As always a great time yesterday. Thanks Wayne for the help with the 12th scale it was like driving a whole new car. Wise, thanks for the laughs. 

Hope to see some of you guys over at the Beaver next weekend. We need to try to support John also.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Had a great time.. sweet will and bigs got me good. nice work fellas, but I finalyu got that car to stay on all 4 wheels for once. 

thanks Lessen!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Glad you had a good time. That's what is supposed to be all about.


It is. It is? IT IS! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrbighead

Mike Peterson said:


> Had a great time.. sweet will and bigs got me good. nice work fellas, but I finalyu got that car to stay on all 4 wheels for once.
> 
> thanks Lessen!


Mike, I had a blast hope to see you on May 18, 2013.


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> but I finalyu got that car to stay on all 4 wheels for once.
> 
> thanks Lessen!


Heck yeah man! Progress being made. Hopefully you can make it east this weekend. I have some things I want to test for my own program. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Right. Maybe the cost of such a complicated chassis puts a "scale" F1 out of it's own market? We already see folks discouraged by the pricetag of certain current F1 chassis' considering they don't come with ALL of the same items that ANY current TC chassis doesn't come with either... at similar cost or up to $150 more. I truly hope the F1 class gets big. Maybe a stronger market will translate to more sophisticated chassis? As long as the option is available in the accepted rules I would surprised if they didn't evolve. Who knows.


Josh:
One item that will discourage it a little is that ROAR requires a straight axle rear drive. Not that ROAR has run the class much, the car manufacturers tend to follow the guidelines.


----------



## Lessen

Right. A sanctioning body that sets standards for a class they barely support.


----------



## Piz

For you guys who are coming to beaver this weekend for the grand slam race , I'm trying to get a F1 class , I make one need 3 more , any takers ?


----------



## old_dude

Piz said:


> For you guys who are coming to beaver this weekend for the grand slam race , I'm trying to get a F1 class , I make one need 3 more , any takers ?


There you go Chuck M.


----------



## camino86

Lessen said:


> Right. Maybe the cost of such a complicated chassis puts a "scale" F1 out of it's own market? We already see folks discouraged by the pricetag of certain current F1 chassis' considering they don't come with ALL of the same items that ANY current TC chassis doesn't come with either... at similar cost or up to $150 more. I truly hope the F1 class gets big. Maybe a stronger market will translate to more sophisticated chassis? As long as the option is available in the accepted rules I would surprised if they didn't evolve. Who knows.


well thats the thing with are F1 group is we wanted a money freindly class that can be comp,we got the cheapest F1 chassis and went from there using the same rule sets as taledo uses.some being 190mm max width,21.5 blinky,rubber tires just to staight a few just to keep it fail and FUN


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, I get that. Not everybody is willing to part with a c-note to build a competitive race car. 

I just need to drive one that's working well. 

Dibs on JB's BrawnGP livery! :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

The F1 thing got out of the box long ago. Tamiya built their car and had their own series. They built faster cars that made their earlier car obsolete (F104-V2). When that cat jumped out of the bag then other manufacturers followed with similar cars. The F104-V2 is an expensive car and other manufacturers have targeted it as a price point. This is much like Traxxas and the Slash SC which quickly was overtaken by several mfg's. To make a Slash competitive in SC it would cost more than a Losi 22 SC. Same thing in VTA, originally older cars but then some racers stepped up to the newest chassis making the older cars uncompetitive.
Unfortunately this is evolution of the class. The only way to deal with it is to have a F104 class with no hopups and a open F1 class. Since Toledo has already migrated to the UF1 rules that might be something we have to look at.
The ever developing R/C industry.


----------



## Mackin

UF1 rules with a spec tire are the way to go. I plan on running the Midwest UF1 series next year and some other big races where F1 is being run. Hopefully the class will be added to the Grand Slam and Indoor Champs next year.


----------



## scootr117

It was ran the two years prior as an open class at the Champs. The first year it was DOMINATED by CRC conversions running WGT foams (9 entries). The next year (3 entries) it was won by a 3 Racing F109. Last year there where 2 pre-entries and the class was dropped. After conversations with Joe I believe until a SOLID rule set is agreed upon, it most likey won't be offered anytime soon. Hopefully UF1 will change that. I always enjoyed racing my F1.


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> UF1 rules with a spec tire are the way to go. I plan on running the Midwest UF1 series next year and some other big races where F1 is being run. Hopefully the class will be added to the Grand Slam and Indoor Champs next year.


Where ever Chuck runs... I'll be there too!


----------



## Mackin

Following USF1 rules and a rubber spec tire I think it will work!


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Where ever Chuck runs... I'll be there too!


So you're going to Beaver this weekend?


----------



## Mackin

CarbonJoe said:


> So you're going to Beaver this weekend?


Yup, Not leaving until early Sat am. Got a room for Sat night. Wanna go?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Got a room for Sat night.


Can't pass up an opportunity to shack up with Chuck!


----------



## old_dude

Bring your WGT's!!


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

*Norcar 1:18*

Wayne, does NORCAR ever race 1:18 mini late model's? I have an associated Rc18. Just asking.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Grand Masta "P" said:


> Wayne, does NORCAR ever race 1:18 mini late model's? I have an associated Rc18. Just asking.


I can't see running those things. Oh, wait. That's you. 

We've run the 1:10 late models on Oval days. Rudy was running a RC18 buggy with foams after the club race last Saturday.


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

CarbonJoe said:


> I can't see running those things. Oh, wait. That's you.
> 
> We've run the 1:10 late models on Oval days. Rudy was running a RC18 buggy with foams after the club race last Saturday.


I was just looking through all my rc cars, and wondering what can be raced at the gate. Maybe that will be Gino's rookie ride for club races.


----------



## Piz

Mackin said:


> UF1 rules with a spec tire are the way to go. I plan on running the Midwest UF1 series next year and some other big races where F1 is being run. Hopefully the class will be added to the Grand Slam and Indoor Champs next year.


I agree 100percent I'm the first guy at beaver to get a car but I know at least 2 more who will be joining the F1 ranks by next fall, and we def should all get together and adopt a standard rule set. I like th UF1 rules and format especially the 15 min heats with pit stops , F1 racing in my opinion should be different than the same old Rc car race, including using a spec tire that might not be the best performing but actually requires the driver to drive the car / tire instead of just holding the trigger down all the time . Anyway looking forward to racing some f1 with you guys very soon ! Maybe even this weekend at the grand slam


----------



## Lessen

Piz said:


> including using a spec tire that might not be the best performing but actually requires the driver to drive the car / tire instead of just holding the trigger down all the time .


and THIS is what I mean when I say it should be hard. :thumbsup: Not impossible.. but not an entry level class either, even with a slower wind. It doesn't necessarily need to be super fast to be challenging. If the car needs to be on the verge of spinning out to be super fast, then I might be in. If the class trends toward throttle down and steer, well I don't know if I can sell myself on that. I'm still having trouble with the whole pan car thing...


----------



## Street Sweeper

Piz said:


> I like the UF1 rules and format especially the 15 min heats with pit stops


What!?! And I thought getting a taste of 8min heats in 12th scale was a bonus. If we go to 15min heats and mains with pit stops, I'm in, and I never wanted to race F1.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Chuck, what does Toledo do for their F1 program? Traditional r/c format or do they "scale" it up at all?


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> Hey Chuck, what does Toledo do for their F1 program? Traditional r/c format or do they "scale" it up at all?


Regular program, but the one week I was there they had two full heats. I can see this happening at The Gate. The cars look real and a different driving style is needed.


----------



## Miller Time

Mackin said:


> Regular program, but the one week I was there they had two full heats. I can see this happening at The Gate. The cars look real and a different driving style is needed.


DRIVING STYLE, does spastic count cause that's all I can manage :freak:


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Regular program, but the one week I was there they had two full heats. I can see this happening at The Gate. The cars look real and a different driving style is needed.


I need to give your car a whirl. See ya Saturday.


----------



## jar

*Yeah right*

Makin and this weekend = Pa.

Unless plans changed. Even so , I really wanted to go to Pa this weekend. My 12th feels realy fast with the cheater battery.


----------



## jar

CarbonJoe said:


> I can't see running those things. Oh, wait. That's you.
> 
> We've run the 1:10 late models on Oval days. Rudy was running a RC18 buggy with foams after the club race last Saturday.


Yeah that was for fun. It was terrible on the track since I changed some options in the rear. It was an animal on the track.


----------



## jamesj

will there be any one at the gate this weekend


----------



## Racer649

jamesj said:


> will there be any one at the gate this weekend


Open at 11 today. Racing at 3


----------



## Mackin

Going to park the VTA car for awhile and work on the F1 and either the WGT or 1/12th car.


----------



## Racer649

Mackin said:


> Going to park the VTA car for awhile and work on the F1 and either the WGT or 1/12th car.


You going to have the new F1 ready for this weekend?


----------



## Lessen

C'mon Chuck! Throw some slicks on that Xray and join the touring crowd!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

The F1 "Group" will be there this Saturday, 5 for sure with a chance of a 6th. I'm really looking forward to it as my race days are very limited these days. We may bring the Coopers again also for extra track time:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Lessen

Any teasers for the layout this weekend?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Any teasers for the layout this weekend?


Well...

I submitted some drawings to Ron...

It's on his lap now 

I think it's going to be a more conventional layout, like we typically run.
The "more unique" layout is going to be saved for the Grand Finale 

I can say there is a straight, sweeper, and a few diagnal shoots


----------



## Mackin

Racer649 said:


> You going to have the new F1 ready for this weekend?


 No not this weekend.


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> Well...
> 
> I'm on his lap now


Oh yeah?


----------



## Adam B

I was trying to convince myself to head out this weekend until I remembered my car was stepped on. Looks like I have work to do before I can race again.


----------



## Lessen

Your car got stepped on?! That sux!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> I was trying to convince myself to head out this weekend until I remembered my car was stepped on. Looks like I have work to do before I can race again.





Lessen said:


> Your car got stepped on?! That sux!


Strangely, it appeared to handle better. Maybe that's the new secret?


----------



## camino86

is there any HW just stock esc's for sale or coming in i need 1 for vta


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> is there any HW just stock esc's for sale or coming in i need 1 for vta


I have 4 on B.O. 
Wasn't told when they will be available.


----------



## ic-racer

F1 at the Gate? I just chanced across this thread. Have not been to the gate in over 8 years. Just finished a few Tamiya f1 cars with scale bodies. I'd love to put another one for racing. I'll follow along here to see what kind of rules you all will be using.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Rules? Pretty much UF1 rules. See http://uf1rc.com/rules-and-regulations/

BTW, those cars look awesome. Come on out and check us out. http://www.norcarracing.com/


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Your car got stepped on?! That sux!


Yeah, first it got ran over and wing half torn off, then stepped on. Kinda bummed


----------



## Miller Time

If you guys are going to follow the 3 min qualifier and 15 minute main rule I'll try to have one for the Finale race


----------



## Racer649

ic-racer said:


> F1 at the Gate? I just chanced across this thread. Have not been to the gate in over 8 years. Just finished a few Tamiya f1 cars with scale bodies. I'd love to put another one for racing. I'll follow along here to see what kind of rules you all will be using.


Very nice looking cars


----------



## Mackin

Nice, Love Mario in the JPS. We're going to run F1, so come on out.

chuck


----------



## sg1

ic-racer,

Like Joe said, we're going to follow the UF1 rules.
We have plans of having a few "larger" F1 races (1 in the summer and 1 next season).

We also have a group that runs "stock" Tamiya F1's.

For club racing there's enough of the stock Tamiya racers for a heat and enough of the guys who want to follow the UF1 rules in a different heat.

Stop out Saturday and check it out


----------



## ic-racer

sg1 said:


> Stop out Saturday and check it out


I was just looking at the Norcar website and I recall last decade at the old place they had open practice days. I don't see that anymore. On race day can I bring some cars and run them from 11 to 3 if I'm not racing? I have not run on carpet since 2004.


----------



## barney24

ic-racer said:


> I was just looking at the Norcar website and I recall last decade at the old place they had open practice days. I don't see that anymore. On race day can I bring some cars and run them from 11 to 3 if I'm not racing? I have not run on carpet since 2004.


we run practice days before larger races. but typically with 4 hours + of practice on race days, folks find that enough. We can do practice days but have to get enough guys to make it worthwhile. The Gate is now a group run "club" track. So we have to cover the bills to open the doors. 

Come on out and check it out, there are a number of guys coming back from "back in the day", we have a number of different skill levels now days and everyone has a great time.:thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Guys:
I will have two VTA motors for sale at the track this weekend.

Ron


----------



## sg1

This could be what we are shooting for....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Ron,
Save me one as I just bought a VTA.


----------



## old_dude

Will do. I should have said what I wanted for them, I was thinking $50 as they cost $90+ delivered. Both of the motors are very good, just ask Joe and Chuck.
Let me know if you still want it at that price.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Will do. I should have said what I wanted for them, I was thinking $50 as they cost $90+ delivered. Both of the motors are very good, just ask Joe and Chuck.
> Let me know if you still want it at that price.


Only 50??
Mike woulda paid 90!!
One was 2nd at the GS series and the other was 3rd at the US Indoorchamps!
And I bet you have dyno readings with them


----------



## Sutman9872

old_dude said:


> Guys:
> I will have two VTA motors for sale at the track this weekend.
> 
> Ron


I am interested in getting one from you....I will be there Saturday.


----------



## old_dude

sg1 said:


> Only 50??
> Mike woulda paid 90!!
> One was 2nd at the GS series and the other was 3rd at the US Indoorchamps!
> And I bet you have dyno readings with them


Fantom dyno sheets are at the track.


----------



## DougK

Jake is chomping at the bit to drive your VTA.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> Only 50??
> Mike woulda paid 90!!
> One was 2nd at the GS series and the other was 3rd at the US Indoorchamps!
> And I bet you have dyno readings with them


well wait a minute, i'll sell mine for that.. $90. mine was 2nd at the indoor champs and 1st for the GS series... any takers? :drunk:


----------



## Miller Time

if any one needs any more VTA motors i have 2, one very strong used 3 times on carpet, the other never used still sealed in box,


----------



## Sutman9872

Miller Time said:


> if any one needs any more VTA motors i have 2, one very strong used 3 times on carpet, the other never used still sealed in box,


Sent a message to old dude and haven't heard back from him...what did you want for yours?


----------



## Miller Time

Sutman9872 said:


> Sent a message to old dude and haven't heard back from him...what did you want for yours?


I won't under cut old dude but I will need to ship it but will do so for free, $50 for the used one the new one in the box i'll take $80


----------



## old_dude

OK guys:
Rick has asked for one and the other will go to the first cash tomorrow at the Gate. I will be there at about 9 to clean. Track doesn't open until 11 for practice.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> OK guys:
> I will be there at about 9 to clean.


If you are there cleaning at 9... no reason for me to be there early 

I guess I could show up and supervise!


----------



## sg1

Boys and Girls,

The A-Spec 2s shorty lipos are on order.
Hobbywing justock esc's are on order.

There were others asking about the VBC F1, F1 spec tires, 21.5 motors, bodies and wing kits, servos, and VBC TC parts.

We can get all the items in.
Shoot me a PM or flag me down at the track so I can add what we need to get in to my master list  I'd like to place the order on Monday for everything.


----------



## old_dude

sg1 said:


> If you are there cleaning at 9... no reason for me to be there early
> 
> I guess I could show up and supervise!


You need to open the door.

If not 9 (typical) what time are you planning?


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> You need to open the door.
> 
> If not 9 (typical) what time are you planning?


I'll be there at 9am 

Just for you!!

That should give us enough time to vacumm, spray, clean....


----------



## Curly Tom

check your PM


----------



## sg1

Curly Tom said:


> I sent you a pm earlier about the VTA motor are there to many people wanting it? is that why you said first cash customer gets it. I want it so I will try to be there by 9am.


If you sleep over Ron's house you can car pool to the track and be the first one!


----------



## Curly Tom

*Sleep over*

your to funny SG1. If I get fine if not o well.


----------



## camino86

will there be any of the new f1 cars racing this weekend i would love to see how they compare to the tamiya


----------



## Lessen

Sounds like Ron will have his. So, I'm guessing... faster.


----------



## Racer649

camino86 said:


> will there be any of the new f1 cars racing this weekend i would love to see how they compare to the tamiya


Ron ran his around for a few laps last night After the track build so I think it's ready for tomorrow


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Ron,
Clean out your PM box


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Hey Guys I'm going to bring my Mini Cooper tommorrow for extra track time. Some others will have theirs as well but not sure If enough will run. Can I run my Cooper in novice if there isn't enough? I'm not a Novice but not sure where else the car would fit in? If not it's ok, just looking for more fun:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Racer649

Kyosho Racer said:


> Hey Guys I'm going to bring my Mini Cooper tommorrow for extra track time. Some others will have theirs as well but not sure If enough will run. Can I run my Cooper in novice if there isn't enough? I'm not a Novice but not sure where else the car would fit in? If not it's ok, just looking for more fun:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


Maybe run with brp


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> Sounds like Ron will have his. So, I'm guessing... faster.


Glad to see F1 is starting to grow at the Gate:thumbsup: I'm sure the newer chassie's will be better and faster in the more experienced hands of the Gate regulars. Any car is going to be slower in mine:tongue: maybe I'll have Wayne run mine in the main, bet he could smoke the field with my car as it sits


----------



## Bigz84

Curly Tom said:


> your to funny SG1. If I get fine if not o well.


if any of the deals between Ron and Ken don't happen (motors sold), send me a PM. I'll sell you mine.

i'll even send the TC3 setup guide w/it, if you are still looking for one.


----------



## Lessen

BTW, thanks for the layout Wayne and Ron!


----------



## Lessen

TC roll call! 

Wise
Nessel
Klebau
Winger?
Bigz?
Sweet Willie?
Where the heck is Bobby?

C'mon Mackin', put some slicks on that T3!


----------



## camino86

if any1 has a 17.5 for sale i might try the tc again.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

camino86 said:


> if any1 has a 17.5 for sale i might try the tc again.


I have a extra one you can use.


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Lessen said:


> TC roll call!
> 
> Wise
> Nessel
> Klebau
> Winger?
> Bigz?
> Sweet Willie?
> Where the heck is Bobby?
> 
> C'mon Mackin', put some slicks on that T3!


I'm in for some TC.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> TC roll call!
> 
> Wise
> Nessel
> Klebau
> Winger?
> Bigz?
> Sweet Willie?
> Where the heck is Bobby?
> 
> C'mon Mackin', put some slicks on that T3!


Nope. I won't be there tomorrow.


----------



## mrbighead

CarbonJoe said:


> Nope. I won't be there tomorrow.


I wish could make but going to Lou's. tomorrow.


----------



## old_dude

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Ron,
> Clean out your PM box


I did. First time that has happened, most of the time no one cares!!


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> will there be any of the new f1 cars racing this weekend i would love to see how they compare to the tamiya


I will have mine. Work in progress as all my cars are until they are retired.


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> if any1 has a 17.5 for sale i might try the tc again.


I might have a D3, I will check and bring it ti the track if I do.


----------



## Sutman9872

Awesome day of racing the F1's today...Would be nice to see a lot more out there...


----------



## Lessen

Good test day. The F1's look great, good fun to watch. I think I have a bit of direction for the TC. Bring on the Finale!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Had a great time today running both F1 and the Mini Cooper. A special Thanks to Wayne for putting some of his mojo on my F1:thumbsup: Car was 100% better. I just ordered the soft t bar so it should be even better next time. Also thanks to all who keep the Gate going, by far the best run RC track in the state!

Jeff


----------



## camino86

fun day today but i know 1 thing...i wont be running 3 completly diff cars in the same day again.amini cooper,F1,and tc.


----------



## Curly Tom

*Thanks*

Today, Well yesterday was a blast, I learned a lot and I thank all the crew at the gate for helping me out with my VTA program. The learning curve continues to be fun and the racing is getting better, once again thanks to everyone. Watching the F1 cars was a hoot also. The one thing I saw today that I'd never seen before was all the prep that goes into a race day by the gang at the gate and I must say that I appreciate all of it. I see there is a whole lot to remember,The more I race the more I remember what you have to put into it, so I guess I will work a bit harder at it. See you at the races.


----------



## jar

*8 inch fiber glass antenna*

If your 12th has never bounce off one of these; it'll be two weeks before you get another chance to experience the situation of actually employing one.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Another case of Rudy tipping a few before typing!!! LOL


----------



## Miller Time

RICOTHOMAS said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Another case of Rudy tipping a few before typing!!! LOL


Tip a few before reading and it makes complete sense....... I 'Still' don't see anything wrong with his post :drunk:


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Lessen said:


> Good test day. The F1's look great, good fun to watch. I think I have a bit of direction for the TC. Bring on the Finale!


Thought I had mine going the right direction, until the 3rd round and main when the handling decided to go on vacation. At least I got my motor timing and gearing sorted out, so all was not lost I guess.


----------



## Lessen

SKEEMCIRE said:


> Thought I had mine going the right direction, until the 3rd round and main when the handling decided to go on vacation. At least I got my motor timing and gearing sorted out, so all was not lost I guess.


Yeah, my car was fastest in the main due to traction, but it started to get tight in the center. Will you be at the Finale?


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

Lessen said:


> Yeah, my car was fastest in the main due to traction, but it started to get tight in the center. Will you be at the Finale?


I'm planning on being there, as long as nothing comes up with work that weekend. 
I did notice today that my chassis was dragging, sure that wasn't helping things. Didn't even think to check that yesterday.


----------



## Bigz84

Hey all,
i just found a brand new, still in bag, VTA HPI 1968 Camaro (#7494) body, in my basement. if anyone is interested in taking it off my hands, let me know. I'll _*probably*_ match what Wayne is selling his for at the store/track. ??? price ???

I'll bring it down the next time i can race again.

WGT is ready
Mod (4.5t) TC is ready...13.5 motor is on order...
17.5 TC is ready

can't talk myself into a F1, but all this talk is making me think about it.... probably will need to drive one to convince myself one way or another...


----------



## Mackin

No problem Todd.


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> can't talk myself into a F1, but all this talk is making me think about it.... probably will need to drive one to convince myself one way or another...


I drove Ron's yesterday. Fun to drive for sure, but I can't sell myself on it either. It'll be an awesome class no doubt, but won't lead me down the path I want to travel. I think I can find enough satisfaction just watching and smiling 

Now back to the conversation about 12 minute TC mains...:thumbsup:


----------



## DougK

Had a great time, but still finished last in WGT. Need to ether find a new servo or radio for Jakes Vta, Im going to hook up my radio system up to his car and se if it is radio delay or the servo, driving his car is like watching tv with voice delay.

Doug K.


----------



## ic-racer

Will there be Mini Cooper racing this weekend at the BRP fun race?


----------



## sg1

ic-racer said:


> Will there be Mini Cooper racing this weekend at the BRP fun race?


No.
There's typically the BRP's and a few 1/10 trucks.


----------



## sg1

I think I have everything ordered people asked about!

We have these goodies on the way:

F1 kits
VBC TC and parts
A-spec shorty 2s lipos
21.5 motors
D3.5 rebuild kits (endbells and sensor boards)
deans plugs
VTA tires
F1 bodies and wings
1/12 crc bodies
CRC parts
1/12 tires
windtunnel springs
F1 spec tires

If there's anything you wanted that's not on the list let me know 

ALSO...

In 2 weeks the Battle Bots will be at the track.
We have an open practice scheduled for that Saturday, May 4th.

Is there any interest in running a club race on Sunday, May 5th?


----------



## Adam B

I would be into a club race the 5th. I may even make it for practice and stay the night. Also on your order list I don't see talent. Who sells that?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I would be into a club race the 5th. I may even make it for practice and stay the night. Also on your order list I don't see talent. Who sells that?


Joe sells the talent... I think he may be out of it though....


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> Joe sells the talent... I think he may be out of it though....


Ouch!


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> Joe sells the talent... I think he may be out of it though....


Yeah, I watched his 12th scale runs at the Beaver... he used up all his stock at the last Gate race.


----------



## Mackin

According to Rudy, Joe is the only one in 1/12th with any talent.


----------



## Mackin

I forgot to add, by himself!


----------



## old_dude

+1 for the Sunday raceday.


----------



## mrbighead

Yes Sunday is great. Its the only day Juile can race.I love you Wayne. ..


----------



## Mike Peterson

I can make sat or sunday..


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Yes Sunday is great. Its the only day Juile can race.I love you Wayne. ..


Will you still love me if we have pork that day


----------



## old_dude

After running the VBC Flash last Saturday, this may be my favorite class. I hope it takes off .


----------



## Lessen

Sure looks like it will Ron. Just considering the amount of Gate regulars jumping in. I can't wait to see you guys race for 15 minutes. Too Sweet!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> After running the VBC Flash last Saturday, this may be my favorite class. I hope it takes off .


I must say I'm jealous of the VBC F1 The front end setup is very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Sutman9872

anyone using the Sakura Zero S to race vta....if so what do you think?...was thinking about picking one up since it will be a low price car...Since I can't race all that often.


----------



## Racer649

Sutman9872 said:


> anyone using the Sakura Zero S to race vta....if so what do you think?...was thinking about picking one up since it will be a low price car...Since I can't race all that often.


I just picked one up. Seems ok so far but I'm not Much of a driver. It does need a few upgrades done before you can really race it. I will bring it to the track on Saturday if you want to look at it.


----------



## Sutman9872

Racer649 said:


> I just picked one up. Seems ok so far but I'm not Much of a driver. It does need a few upgrades done before you can really race it. I will bring it to the track on Saturday if you want to look at it.


I wont be there to race for a while...no need to bring it for me..thanks tho....I was just looking to get something that is easy on the pocket and a good racer to start out.


----------



## Racer649

Sutman9872 said:


> I wont be there to race for a while...no need to bring it for me..thanks tho....I was just looking to get something that is easy on the pocket and a good racer to start out.


The upgrades are low cost and replacement parts are cheap.


----------



## camino86

what upgrades does it need it be comp?was thinking of doing the same.idk yet


----------



## Racer649

camino86 said:


> what upgrades does it need it be comp?was thinking of doing the same.idk yet


Vertal motor mount, aluminum center hub, graphite top plate( you could modify the stock one) shocks would be nice. I would also use 64p gears. It does not come with a pinion and has a 80t spur in 48p.

Jason, you can try mine if you want next time at the gate


----------



## Adam B

So, how about the added race day?


----------



## jar

Mackin said:


> According to Rudy, Joe is the only one in 1/12th with any talent.


Quit it Chuck. We had a great battle. And you heard Wayne, He's out of talent. So, we should be able to smoke his @$$, next round.:tongue:


----------



## jar

That said, I really enjoy a close race and that was a close race.


----------



## Lessen

I've finally got the April 6th mains together now. It's all in one video this time around. Probably gonna take all night to upload though.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> I've finally got the April 6th mains together now. It's all in one video this time around. Probably gonna take all night to upload though.


Come on!


----------



## Lessen

and... after an hour of work the program froze. Lost it.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> and... after an hour of work the program froze. Lost it.


Try some stiffer springs, and maybe heavier shock oil.


----------



## Mike Peterson

I like to yell at the screen and wake up the whole family.....


----------



## Lessen

At least I have the new template ready.

I can't wait to get a real camera. Although, this camera does surprisingly well for active videography. It just looks like crap the way it's being used.


----------



## sg1

Mike Buca-

Your 1/12 is on order!!




Also,

If any F1 guys want to get another run in, this Saturday's BRP race has an easy road layout that a few guys plan on running F1's on. You're welcome to come out!


----------



## Adam B

I have a question about the F1 class. Is any 21.5 Legal? I am assuming ROAR approved. Or does it have to be a fixed timing 21.5, like a speed passion or something along those lines?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I have a question about the F1 class. Is any 21.5 Legal? I am assuming ROAR approved. Or does it have to be a fixed timing 21.5, like a speed passion or something along those lines?


Any ROAR approved 21.5
The motor of choice is the Shurrspeed


----------



## Mackin

Are we on for Sunday the 5th?


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> Are we on for Sunday the 5th?


If you want to race that day.... I guess we can race that day


----------



## Mackin

I have a key!


----------



## Mike Peterson

a 5th sounds nice


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Any ROAR approved 21.5


Note that popular motors like the D3.5 and RevTech are not on the ROAR approved list. The D3, Novak Ballistic, Reedy Sonic, Tekin Redline and Gen2 are on the list.


----------



## camino86

i dont think megan and i are racing this weekend but might stop in at some point


----------



## Racer649

camino86 said:


> i dont think megan and i are racing this weekend but might stop in at some point


I will still bring the Sakura. If you want try it your. Welcome to


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Josh, did you tape the mains from the club race on the 20th? I hope so because I like to watch....:tongue:


----------



## camino86

couldnt make it out my real car broke down


----------



## Lessen

Kyosho Racer said:


> Josh, did you tape the mains from the club race on the 20th? I hope so because I like to watch....:tongue:


I am now 2 races behind on those unfortunately. Kinda busy trying to get caught up on some other projects. I can't make any promises at this point. However...

I have plans to pick up a new GoPro very soon.


----------



## Adam B

What would the hours be for practice this Saturday?


----------



## Lessen

So for Sunday the 5th... 

Doors @ 8; Heats @ noon?


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> So for Sunday the 5th...
> 
> Doors @ 8; Heats @ noon?


Josh. I have a go pro if you want to borrow it for the gate


----------



## Lessen

Ill have one soon. Thanks though. I have other rc plans for it outside of the main vids.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> So for Sunday the 5th...
> 
> Doors @ 8; Heats @ noon?



Yep!!


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> What would the hours be for practice this Saturday?


I don't want to be there all night since we have to open early for Sunday's race 

The battle Bots will be there early Saturday, 7ish and should be done around 5.

We'll run practice while they are there.


----------



## Miller Time

sg1 said:


> I don't want to be there all night since we have to open early for Sunday's race
> 
> The battle Bots will be there early Saturday, 7ish and should be done around 5.
> 
> We'll run practice while they are there.


Battle Bots !!!!!!! you finally found a class for Travis


----------



## Lessen

Adam, 13.5 this Sunday?


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Adam, 13.5 this Sunday?


Sure.


----------



## Adam B

*For sale!!!*

I have a 16th scale traxxas Kyle Bush truck. It has the AM radio, and traxxas "fast" charger for $150 (obo). This would be good for a novice racer as it is all wheel drive, and touring car tires fit it. The stock tires are very hard and it would just slip and slide. This thing has been used only a few times on carpet.

A CRC WGT roller. I don't remember what model it is, but Brian may know. $70 (I think that is what I paid)

A BMI Copperhead 10 WGT roller with servo and 2 bodies (one custom painted)for $150

8th scale Mugen ECO6 buggy with tekin esc, motor, 2 - reedy 4 cell lipos, servo, bunch of spare parts, tires, body, and wing for $700. All you need is a receiver and you are good to go. Oh, screw in rear diff housing broke. Have parts to fix, but wasn't sure what oil to put in as i guess it depends on race surface, I have parts.

2wd Slash roller w/servo. Truck has LCG kit on it. barely used, tires still look new. Needs body and rest of electronics. Currently set up for oval racing, just need to change shock oil, shock positions, and camber. $100

BRAND NEW UNOPENED Hobbywing 1S speed control for $100 (only for sale if the track does not have one in stock).

Finally, a Tamiya Ford Aeromax semi truck kit UNOPENED. $350 (sell at Tower for $429)

Real Flight controller and 4 or 5 add on discs for $250 (obo)

Let me know, I can bring stuff this weekend. Or shoot me a PM and I can text you pictures. Need to make storage space for 13.5 or mod cars until people make up their mind what they want to run


----------



## LordBaer

Hello everyone! I have been out of racing for some time, and I'm thinking I'll be able to make a return this summer or fall. I still have all my gear/tools/cars/etc., I was just wondering what some of the newer stuff I'll need to get before I make it out there. I stopped racing when we were still using brushed motors, so any input on lipo/motor/esc brands and/or gear that I would need would be great.

I raced a 1/12 CRC Carpet Knife v3.2 (I think) and a 1/10 Losi JRXS TC. Do you guys know if those work with Lipos and brushless motors? Are they somewhat competitive? or, What chassis should I look to run instead? Are those classes still popular? What does the LHS support?

I see touring cars are rubber, and 12th is foam. is there still Paragon or something being used?

Any good websites to answer these newb questions I have?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## CarbonJoe

Those cars are OK to pick back up with. If you plan on running stock (17.5 brushless), you'll need a motor, brushless ESC, 1s LiPo (1/12), 2s LiPo (TC), LiPo compatible charger.

As far as question, just ask here, or stop by the track. We'll be there both days this weekend. Battle Bots exhibition and open road course practice this Saturday, and club race on Sunday.


----------



## Mackin

I hear the layout might be the same as the Grand Finale.


----------



## mrbighead

Adam B said:


> Sure.


Josh, you can add me to, for 13.5:wave: and no pork.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Josh, you can add me to, for 13.5:wave: and no pork.


Awesome! See ya Sunday!


----------



## Mike Peterson

oh 13.5 ah? might have to dust off the old speed passion.....(It did win 8,456 races in a row 2 summers ago)


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> oh 13.5 ah? might have to dust off the old speed passion.....(It did win 8,456 races in a row 2 summers ago)


You can't even resist the temptation can you? You did order two of everything right?.. including a motor mount?


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> oh 13.5 ah? might have to dust off the old speed passion.....(It did win 8,456 races in a row 2 summers ago)


yeah, but that guy was washed up anyways.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> You can't even resist the temptation can you? You did order two of everything right?.. including a motor mount?


right, but I got 1 or 0 of everything!

Perhaps I need to sit down with my sales rep.......


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> right, but I got 1 or 0 of everything!
> 
> Perhaps I need to sit down with my sales rep.......


Yes. This really should not be this difficult.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Yes. This really should not be this difficult.


Josh, get a second car and start racing 12th scale also.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Josh, get a second car and start racing 12th scale also.


Yes, and no. 1:12 scale... just not my cup of tea sir. I'm just not a jack of all trades kinda guy. I can't deal with that.


----------



## Bigz84

*new class*

how cool would it be to see a bunch of these
http://racepf.com/touring-car-190mm/chevy-camaro-zl1-clear-body/

and HPI Saleen Mustangs, 911 Porsches and Dodge Vipers running around the track. the new 17.5 stock class.... break up the monotony of those boring stock bodies


----------



## Lessen

Your link leads to an index, but I believe you're attemting to show the Camaro ZL-1. Pretty badasz looking if you ask me. The problem with monotony in touring car is that 90% of us are running 1 of 2 lids (yes, I'm in the 10%. Shocker). If we were to put GT type bodies on 17.5 cars, I think it would only be a matter of time until the masses figured out that the LFA is faster than the other 3 and 90% of racers are now running 1 body insead of 1:2. The only way to keep parity would be for ROAR to have differing dimensional standards for the Chevy, Porsche, Lexus etc., just the way NASCAR is forced to do it now that the cars more closely resemble their road going countertypes. Just a couple years ago NASCAR had a "GBS" and it was like that for quite a while until the MFR's finally got fed up with their "bubble" cars on the racetrack. Bottom line, it would have to be managed accordingly and I don't see that happening. Heck, we can't even get away from 6 minute races now, let alone in a few more years when we're all packin 10,000mah.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Ron, I think we should take a look at moving the camera mount to a more central location. I'm thinking right in the middle above the walkway along the straight. I'm pretty sure the GoPro will catch the entire track and possibly the drivers' stand from up there. We'll see...


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, I think we should take a look at moving the camera mount to a more central location. I'm thinking right in the middle above the walkway along the straight. I'm pretty sure the GoPro will catch the entire track and possibly the drivers' stand from up there. We'll see...


We can do what ever you need for the camera. We all enjoy the vid's.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> We can do what ever you need for the camera. We all enjoy the vid's.


+1 I really enjoy watching all the mistakes I make during a run..lol:freak:


----------



## Lessen

I'll see if I can find some time tonight to get the mains from the 6th finished up. It'll end up being an hour long video so not sure how that's going to work out.


----------



## Mike Peterson

lessen said:


> i'll see if i can find some time tonight to get the mains from the 6th finished up. It'll end up being an hour long video so not sure how that's going to work out.


yes! Lets do it!


----------



## Racer649

New track layout for this weekend


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> yes! Lets do it!


uploading... be a miracle if it's done by the time I leave for work.



Racer649 said:


> View attachment 174014
> 
> 
> New track layout for this weekend


Sweet...


----------



## M3Roc

Whoa I like that layout a lot. Is this gonna be setup for open practice or is it being moved for BB?


----------



## sg1

M3Roc said:


> Whoa I like that layout a lot. Is this gonna be setup for open practice or is it being moved for BB?


This layout will be down for a few weeks


----------



## Lessen

*April 6 mains*


----------



## Bigz84

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=174049&stc=1&d=1367615217

Josh, get one of these and come play at Toledo.... :wave:
i converted my Losi Eight 2.0 Buggy to GT
Trying it out tomorrow....


----------



## Bigz84

*TC vid*

thanks for the vids, Josh, much appreciated...

Willie, that was a smooth pass around Wise, nice

Wise, you left the door open just a enough at that corner. Willie was stalking you, and that tap coming onto the straight doomed you..

Have fun this weekend


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=174049&stc=1&d=1367615217
> 
> Josh, get one of these and come play at Toledo.... :wave:
> i converted my Losi Eight 2.0 Buggy to GT
> Trying it out tomorrow....


Actually, I have gotten the itch to race outside, but not this summer, and definitely not electric. 200mm nitro touring would more than likely be my class.

Glad you guys enjoy the videos. They will be taken with a GoPro soon and at some point I'd like to begin adding music.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Actually, I have gotten the itch to race outside, but not this summer, and definitely not electric. 200mm nitro touring would more than likely be my class.
> 
> Glad you guys enjoy the videos. They will be taken with a GoPro soon and at some point I'd like to begin adding music.


let me know when your ready...

I have an Xray NT1 that i hope to get it out there this year. i'll been playing w/ it at my local high school tennis court the past couple years. the car screams.... so much fun.. bad part is i burn thru a full set of tires in a 1/2 hour... but that is the price to pay when your having fun, right?


----------



## Lessen

Todd, let me know when you plan to go. Ill meet ya, just to check out the scene. I still plan on another carpet car so summer 2014 would be my target if I get serious.


----------



## mrbighead

Josh, thanks for the videos..


----------



## camino86

what time does doors open and racing start


----------



## Adam B

Doors at 8, qualifying starts at noon.


----------



## DougK

Jake and me had a great day RC racing and Chuck Mackin gave him this cool 68 Camaro body, thanks Chuck!!!! He loves it, and bragged on it all the way home, and is now going to be his show in tell this week at school.










couple F1s








And Wayne you think you could put some stickers or something on that body, LOL Wayne was really fast.








First Q grid.


----------



## camino86

had fun today.vta ran great and what a battle all day!f1 was fun just dont know if i can get my f104 v1 to keep up with the "new breed" of f1s


----------



## M3Roc

camino86 said:


> had fun today.vta ran great and what a battle all day!f1 was fun just dont know if i can get my f104 v1 to keep up with the "new breed" of f1s


You and me both buddy but we can certainly try. I would love one of those VBC cars but gotta make work with what's available. Just make room for the slower guy, you'll find me in the back of the pack having the most fun! :hat:


----------



## sg1

Thanks to all who made it out this weekend for either practice Saturday or racing Sunday!

Next race is Saturday, same layout


----------



## Adam B

Had a blast this weekend. It was nice to leave the stress in MI for a couple days. Had fun racing with Joe, we were pretty close. Chuck and I could have had a good 12th scale main but I can't keep from tapping that little turd of a car. Josh, either email me, or please post the video you took of your car. It will be neat to see how that looks. The VTA main was great to watch. I know it make you a better driver to race against really good seasoned racers, but sometimes it is nice when they sit back and watch to allow us cruddy drivers to feel good.


----------



## Mackin

Thanks to everyone who came out over the weekend. Hope you all had a good time. Back at it next Sat.


----------



## sg1

If there's anything we can get that you guys need let me know!
I'm ordering CRC, Hobbywing, VBC, and SXT stuff this morning.


----------



## Mackin

sg1 said:


> If there's anything we can get that you guys need let me know!
> I'm ordering CRC, Hobbywing, VBC, and SXT stuff this morning.


I need a can of Talent In A Can.


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> I need a can of Talent In A Can.


X2 please!


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> HaJosh, either email me, or please post the video you took of your car. It will be neat to see how that looks.


Phenomal information to be had with this thing. When you slow it down you can really see how the car is handling and how it changes at different positions within a turn. I'm saying I can pinpoint within 1-2 feet where my car begins to understeer and when it hooks up again. Freakin' awesome!

I did the stock race @ 60FPS and the superstock @ 24. Higher frame rate is must, the 13.5 race shows VERY blurry car movement. 17.5 was considerably better, but could still be better, even at lower resolution maybe; especially if I want to slow it down. [email protected] or possibly even [email protected]


I'm uploading the unedited 17.5TC race now. It's gonna take a while tough. The 7 minute video is over half the size of the 56min video I posted the other day. 1.5GB for one heat! Wow!


----------



## all4fun

Great day of racing yesterday. Thanks to the Norcar crew again for all your hard work. Good food, good racing and good people. Had a blast with my new F1. Learned a lot about the car from all the different setup adjustments that we tried. Not bad right out of the box. Thanks to Ron and Wayne for all your help and great setup ideas. Can't wait to get it back on the track again and play!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

*Stock Touring POV*


----------



## Mike Peterson

That guy on the mic has such a sexy voice!


----------



## Adam B

Mike Peterson said:


> That guy on the mic has such a sexy voice!


That's Richard Noggin, the guest race director.


----------



## Adam B

. . . . . .


----------



## Lessen

GoBlow Black edition...


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> GoBlow Black edition...


LOL, I cracked up. That's video is neat man, cool stuff.


----------



## old_dude

I had a blast also. Stepping up to the new challenge of F1 and developing a new chassis is a little stressful but it will work out. Looking forward to Saturday and the Grand Finale.


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> That guy on the mic has such a sexy voice!


You should have saw him stripping on the drivers' stand!


----------



## Adam B

Hey, the 21.5 D3.5 is roar legal kids.


----------



## Miller Time

Adam B said:


> Hey, the 21.5 D3.5 is roar legal kids.


That's what I'm running in Modified, It is perfect for my rubber tire driving skills :drunk:


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Hey, the 21.5 D3.5 is roar legal kids.


You better get one !!!

It was approved last month, another motor to choose from


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> You better get one !!!
> 
> It was approved last month, another motor to choose from


I am gonna wait until they start using the race ready wire in those also.


----------



## M3Roc

sg1 said:


> You better get one !!!
> 
> It was approved last month, another motor to choose from


Will this one get banned also after a year worth of sales or has ROAR admitted their sins and decided to do the right thing? I just picked up a D3.5 17.5.. Hopefully its not as torque as I hear..


----------



## sg1

A few boxes have arrived 

21.5 motors
CRC 1/12 front and rear tires
CRC parts
VBC parts
Hobbywing Justock esc's

I'll have everything at the track Saturday morning


----------



## camino86

who much are vta front rims and tires and a hw justock?


----------



## sg1

camino86 said:


> who much are vta front rims and tires and a hw justock?


I don't remember what the VTA rims are, I think the front tires are 14.00
The Justock is 50.00


----------



## barney24

Be at the race this weekend for the final practice race before the Grand Finale!!


----------



## Mike Peterson

doors open at?


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> doors open at?


After breakfast 

Around 9:30


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> After breakfast
> 
> Around 9:30


Where are we going for breakfast?


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> Where are we going for breakfast?


We go to the "Maw and Paw" place right down in front of the Gate.
You can park by the Gate and walk down there


----------



## JimmyMack12

For you VTA and F1 "roady-race" guys: 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392811

The 2013 Firecracker Classic will be held July 5 and 6, 2013. It's an "oval" race, but, we'd like to see some vintage Trans-Am and F1/Indy cars come on out 

Class rules are linked in the thread above.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Adam B

That would be cool to see F1 racing some oval. When MSI ran F1 I always thought the point series should include one or 2 oval races. But the F1 diehards said that is more an Indy thing. When you say toledo rules for VTA, not sure what that means. Hobby stop runs VTA rules (25.5, blinky, etc), and I seen a 21.5 open speedo class. I don't plan on running it, but just to clarify for those that don't know.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

sg1 said:


> After breakfast
> 
> Around 9:30


MMMMMMMM Breakfast


----------



## scootr117

I ran my F1 on the Champs oval a couple of years ago for fun...It wasn't all that bad.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Adam B said:


> That would be cool to see F1 racing some oval. When MSI ran F1 I always thought the point series should include one or 2 oval races. But the F1 diehards said that is more an Indy thing. When you say toledo rules for VTA, not sure what that means. Hobby stop runs VTA rules (25.5, blinky, etc), and I seen a 21.5 open speedo class. I don't plan on running it, but just to clarify for those that don't know.


"Toledo Rules" are for the "SLO" class that they run up there on the oval (basically a VTA-style class; you can run either a wedge/dirt Late Model type body or a VTA-type <vintage> body). "SLO" - "Sedan Late Model Oval". Rules for the class are in the Firecracker Classic thread that I linked


----------



## old_dude

sg1 said:


> We go to the "Maw and Paw" place right down in front of the Gate.
> You can park by the Gate and walk down there


Brunswick Family Restaurant!!


----------



## Miller Time

old_dude said:


> Brunswick Family Restaurant!!


Is that Where Chuck works :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Miller Time said:


> Is that Where Chuck works :thumbsup:


They won't let me cook, so I have to do the dishes!


----------



## Racer649

Had a great time today. The 15min F1 main with pit stops add another level to the racing.


----------



## camino86

great racing tonight cant wait till tomarow


----------



## Mackin

Racer649 said:


> Had a great time today. The 15min F1 main with pit stops add another level to the racing.


F1 was a lot of fun. The 15 minute main with pits stops was a blast. Going to make some changes to the car for next weekend, but was pleased. 1/12th car was dialed and drove well.


----------



## Sutman9872

is friday the 17th going to be practice before the race day on saturday?....and what will the cost be for friday and saturday?and what are the times for friday and saturday...thanks


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Sutman9872 said:


> is friday the 17th going to be practice before the race day on saturday?....and what will the cost be for friday and saturday?and what are the times for friday and saturday...thanks


Mark your calenders boys and girls!!
May 17th and 18th NORCAR at the Gate will be hosting our annual "Grand Finale" race!!

Classes:
1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 13.5 blinky
1/12 mod
TC 17.5 blinky
TC 13.5 blinky
TC mod
VTA 25.5 blinky
WGT 13.5 blinky
F1 21.5 blinky or silver can

May 17th, open practice (4pm to 10pm)
May 18th, open practice, 3 quals and a main (7:30am doors open)

We won't be doing plaques or trophies so we can keep entry fees down!

From the fisrt page of the Grand Finale thread:thumbsup: Come on Sutman do a little extra looking around!

With doors opening at 7:30 we'll have practice till 11:30.
Most folks are coming in Saturday morning.
It will be open practice till things get ugly, then we'll have controlled practice 

Quals at 11:30, 3 and a main.

For F1, we'll run the 3 minute quals during the first round, then the three 15 minute mains during the next two rounds of qualifying and the main round.

Fees for this spectacular event will be 15.00 for your first class and 25.00 for as many as you want to run.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Sutman9872 said:


> is friday the 17th going to be practice before the race day on saturday?....and what will the cost be for friday and saturday?and what are the times for friday and saturday...thanks


With doors opening at 7:30 we'll have practice till 11:30.
Most folks are coming in Saturday morning.
It will be open practice till things get ugly, then we'll have controlled practice

Quals at 11:30, 3 and a main.

For F1, we'll run the 3 minute quals during the first round, then the three 15 minute mains during the next two rounds of qualifying and the main round.

Fees for this spectacular event will be 15.00 for your first class and 25.00 for as many as you want to run.

No additional fee for Friday night practice, which I think is 4pm - 10pm.


----------



## Sutman9872

:tongue: <--Kyosho Racer ....didn't look back and see it knew someone would answer...



Kyosho Racer said:


> Mark your calenders boys and girls!!
> May 17th and 18th NORCAR at the Gate will be hosting our annual "Grand Finale" race!!
> 
> Classes:
> 1/12 17.5 blinky
> 1/12 13.5 blinky
> 1/12 mod
> TC 17.5 blinky
> TC 13.5 blinky
> TC mod
> VTA 25.5 blinky
> WGT 13.5 blinky
> F1 21.5 blinky or silver can
> 
> May 17th, open practice (4pm to 10pm)
> May 18th, open practice, 3 quals and a main (7:30am doors open)
> 
> We won't be doing plaques or trophies so we can keep entry fees down!
> 
> From the fisrt page of the Grand Finale thread:thumbsup: Come on Sutman do a little extra looking around!
> 
> With doors opening at 7:30 we'll have practice till 11:30.
> Most folks are coming in Saturday morning.
> It will be open practice till things get ugly, then we'll have controlled practice
> 
> Quals at 11:30, 3 and a main.
> 
> For F1, we'll run the 3 minute quals during the first round, then the three 15 minute mains during the next two rounds of qualifying and the main round.
> 
> Fees for this spectacular event will be 15.00 for your first class and 25.00 for as many as you want to run.


----------



## Bigz84

so, when is the summer schedule going to be posted.... or at least next months


----------



## Mackin

Bigz84 said:


> so, when is the summer schedule going to be posted.... or at least next months



Track flip and club meeting Thurs night. Should have the schedule posted after that. Missed you at the Grand Finale.


----------



## Adam B

So last night I was bored and ended up watching wrestling. It hit me, we need more trash talk in this hobby to keep it exciting. Looks like they have some stupid fued until a pay per view and so forth. 

So Lessen, I seen your name on a plaque, thus making you a champion I guess. So I am calling you out bum. You and I next race day we both can attend, loser pays for others entry. We can base it on who wins the main, total laps, whatever you want sucka.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> So last iguana was bored and ended up watching wrestling. It hit me, we need more trash talk in this hobby to keep it exciting. Looks like they have some stupid fued until a pay per view and so forth.
> 
> So Lessen, I seen your name on a plaque, thus making you a champion I guess. So I am calling you out bum. You and I next race day we both can attend, loser pays for others entry. We can base it on who wins the main, total laps, whatever you want sucka.


Nope, you got the wrong guy. That's John Nessel on that there plaque. 

As much as I'd enjoy pointing out to the entire forum how much a better driver I am than you , I may not be able to prove it. I need to step aside for a while. I F'd up a lot of stuff this weekend, need to regroup.


----------



## Adam B

You may be the better driver, for the laps you turn until your servo comes unglued. You got a while to get ready for the next race day, get your poop in a group and stronger glue.


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> Nope, you got the wrong guy. That's John Nessel on that there plaque.
> 
> As much as I'd enjoy pointing out to the entire forum how much a better driver I am than you , I may not be able to prove it. I need to step aside for a while. I F'd up a lot of stuff this weekend, need to regroup.


must of been driving like a "rookie".... 


it's a go this weekend, hope to see ya


----------



## Adam B

What's this weekend?


----------



## Miller Time

Adam B said:


> What's this weekend?


May 25th and 26th


----------



## Adam B

Wayne was so scared to run the mains he used his wife as an excuse to leave. I seen that happen once before, I think in Grand Rapids maybe.......


----------



## Adam B

Miller Time said:


> May 25th and 26th


Thanks Father Time.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> What's this weekend?


Adam,
time to put that "real" mod motor in that T4, and head down to Toledo, with Barry and I. I read that Mike S might make a trip down too.

put in a 4.5, add boost and timing and watch your car fly :thumbsup:

looks to be in the 60s, but sunny. any Gate peeps want to come, the more the merrier...


----------



## Adam B

Bigz84 said:


> Adam,
> time to put that "real" mod motor in that T4, and head down to Toledo, with Barry and I. I read that Mike S might make a trip down too.
> 
> put in a 4.5, add boost and timing and watch your car fly :thumbsup:
> 
> looks to be in the 60s, but sunny. any Gate peeps want to come, the more the merrier...


I want to come watch you guys, but I don't want anything to do with racing asphalt.


----------



## camino86

do we have any videos from that week?


----------



## mrbighead

Bigz84 said:


> Adam,
> time to put that "real" mod motor in that T4, and head down to Toledo, with Barry and I. I read that Mike S might make a trip down too.
> 
> put in a 4.5, add boost and timing and watch your car fly :thumbsup:
> 
> looks to be in the 60s, but sunny. any Gate peeps want to come, the more the merrier...


Todd, what tires are you using out there?


----------



## Bigz84

mrbighead said:


> Todd, what tires are you using out there?


hey willie,

this week i have new sorex 32s. which i hope makes a huge diff on handing.

last time i was there i had sorex 28s, which worked ok. i even tried older sweeps (32s) and they were ok for the 1 run i put on them. i put newer sweeps on for the main, and the car felt like pooh during the hot laps, car broke on the 1st lap...

you going to come down and play this weekend?


----------



## Adam B

After all the wise men meet tonight, how long before there is some sort of summer schedule posted?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> After all the wise men meet tonight, how long before there is some sort of summer schedule posted?


In 2 minutes.....


----------



## sg1

*Updates *

OK Kids...
Here's what's going on:

May 25 BRP

June 8 BRP
June 15 NORCAR Club Race
June 23 NORCAR Club Race
June 29 BRP

July 5 & 6 Firecracker Oval Race
July 13 NORCAR Club Race
July 20 BRP
July 27 or 28 (not sure yet) UF1 and VTA

August 3 NORCAR Club Race
August 10 BRP

** From August 11 to 30 we will be closed***
Plans are to put down a new subfloor and carpet.
90' x 40' 

August 31 BRP

September 8 NORCAR Club Race
September 13 & 14 Vegas Warm ups
September 21 BRP

October 5 BRP
October 12 NORCAR Club Race
October 18 & 19 HCOT (oval)
October 25, 26, 27 Halloween Classic


----------



## Lessen

:thumbsup: for '90 x '40


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> :thumbsup: for '90 x '40


Rebuilding the track is going to be a lot of work. If anyone is is interested in helping out stop by and talk to us.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Donations of time, labor, materials, cash accepted as well to help defray the $4k+ cost of the new carpet and subfloor. We want to continue to be Ohio's premier carpet racing facility.


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> Donations of time, labor, materials, cash accepted as well to help defray the $4k+ cost of the new carpet and subfloor. We want to continue to be Ohio's premier carpet racing facility.


Technically it's 5.4K


----------



## Grand Masta "P"

Racer649 said:


> Rebuilding the track is going to be a lot of work. If anyone is is interested in helping out stop by and talk to us.


I can donate my time, but only on Monday nights.


----------



## Micro_Racer

We also plan on cleaning the entire building. Scrubbing the floors in the pit area, cleaning and repainting pit tables, complete cleaning of back room. If anyone has an industrial floor scrubber, or can rent one on the cheap, let a NORCAR board member know! 

All of this activity will be done between August 11th - 30th. Plenty of time for you to schedule a few days in your calendar to help out. 

Volunteers NEEDED!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

CarbonJoe said:


> Donations of time, labor, materials, cash accepted as well to help defray the $4k+ cost of the new carpet and subfloor. We want to continue to be Ohio's premier carpet racing facility.


What kind of specific supplies do we need?

Give a heads up and I am sure we can start collecting and bringing them in.


----------



## CarbonJoe

We need a 25 lb box of #8 2 inch Deck mate screws (the kind that can be used with both square drive and/or philips bits), several rolls of super thin double sided carpet tape (not the stuff that Home Depot sells), and about 110 sheets of 1/4 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Moisture-Resistant Plywood Underlayment.


----------



## all4fun

CarbonJoe said:


> We need a 25 lb box of #8 2 inch Deck mate screws (the kind that can be used with both square drive and/or philips bits), several rolls of super thin double sided carpet tape (not the stuff that Home Depot sells), and about 110 sheets of 1/4 in. x 4 ft. x 8 ft. Moisture-Resistant Plywood Underlayment.


Let me know how many total feet of double sided carpet tape you will need. Hopefully The same person we got tape for Toledo will help out for the gate.


----------



## ovalracer34

*24 hour endurance race?*

what would everyone's opinion be on doing a 24 hour endurance race? using a tamiya tt-01 chassis, sweep tires and a 17.5 brushless system (roar approved) or make it a box stock.
i think that it would be fun. i know i would come out just to race that. i have been there in the past and had a blast. they have a race like this in jackson New Jersey so i thought it would be fun to bring it here to ohio. since your track is indoors i wasnt sure if the owner of the building would allow you to be open 24 hours for this race.


----------



## Lessen

I would do it, but I wouldn't buy a new chassis for a one off event. They'd probably NEED to run the a/c so there's inherently a cost there. Im in no matter the price.


----------



## ovalracer34

Lessen said:


> I would do it, but I wouldn't buy a new chassis for a one off event. They'd probably NEED to run the a/c so there's inherently a cost there. Im in no matter the price.


i agree, i think thats why they use the tt-01 its pretty cheap compared to an xray t4, associated tc6, and all those other high dollar chassis' i just wouldnt want to see a high dollar car get tore up during this kind of a race. i wouldnt be opposed to it though. just do an endurance race with roar rules. i do also agree with the a/c but we could always run in the fall/spring this way its not so hot you need a/c and not so cold to where you need heat.


----------



## Chaz955i

ovalracer34 said:


> i agree, i think thats why they use the tt-01 its pretty cheap compared to an xray t4, associated tc6, and all those other high dollar chassis' i just wouldnt want to see a high dollar car get tore up during this kind of a race. i wouldnt be opposed to it though. just do an endurance race with roar rules. i do also agree with the a/c but we could always run in the fall/spring this way its not so hot you need a/c and not so cold to where you need heat.


The endurance race sounds fun but... i'd have to buy a chassis, body, motor multiple sets of tires, batteries (not sure the typical pack we run in a touring car would fit, for one race? Cost-wise it would make more sense to just build up another T4 that I could run as a second class on any old race day since nobody runs the tt-01 locally. Regarding durability I'd put my money on my T4 over anything currently out there. What am I missing here?


----------



## ovalracer34

Chaz955i said:


> The endurance race sounds fun but... i'd have to buy a chassis, body, motor multiple sets of tires, batteries (not sure the typical pack we run in a touring car would fit, for one race? Cost-wise it would make more sense to just build up another T4 that I could run as a second class on any old race day since nobody runs the tt-01 locally. Regarding durability I'd put my money on my T4 over anything currently out there. What am I missing here?


i agree thats why i brought it up to get opinions. if thats what everyone would agree on is to run what ever chassis you want im ok with it. but if we did teams of lets just say 5 you can split the cost of tires, batteries, body, chassis (if wanted to) between the 5 people in that team. but i wouldnt be opposed to some racing 24 hours straight (as long as you dont fall asleep while racing)


----------



## Lessen

24 hours is pretty aggressive too if it hasn't been done before (here). Maybe a shorter 6 hour event would be a more reasonable option for the first go at something like this.


----------



## ovalracer34

Lessen said:


> 24 hours is pretty aggressive too if it hasn't been done before (here). Maybe a shorter 6 hour event would be a more reasonable option for the first go at something like this.


that would work. we can see how the turn out is prior to doing a 24 hour race. based off how people liked it, turn out, and how well the equipment holds up then we would be able to decide from there.


----------



## Lessen

Le Mans style: 4-5 TC teams, 4-5 1:12 teams.


----------



## ovalracer34

Lessen said:


> Le Mans style: 4-5 TC teams, 4-5 1:12 teams.


YES!!!!! that would be awsome i never thought about that.


----------



## Chaz955i

ovalracer34 said:


> i agree thats why i brought it up to get opinions. if thats what everyone would agree on is to run what ever chassis you want im ok with it. but if we did teams of lets just say 5 you can split the cost of tires, batteries, body, chassis (if wanted to) between the 5 people in that team. but i wouldnt be opposed to some racing 24 hours straight (as long as you dont fall asleep while racing)


 Just thinking out loud but if you had a touring car based class you could make it a 25.5 turn max with open tire so the most a person would have to invest is a motor but otherwise could run a TC, VTA, or USGT with little change. I wouldn't use the motor I race with for something like this anyway so I'd have to buy something regardless. Either way if you are creative and find a way to utilize gear people have already invested in I bet you will have a much better chance of success. 

Also, what Lessen said about starting with a shorter event. If you took every local TC racer to make up five man teams you would have one team. Smaller teams will make life easier.


----------



## ovalracer34

Chaz955i said:


> Just thinking out loud but if you had a touring car based class you could make it a 25.5 turn max with open tire so the most a person would have to invest is a motor but otherwise could run a TC, VTA, or USGT with little change. I wouldn't use the motor I race with for something like this anyway so I'd have to buy something regardless. Either way if you are creative and find a way to utilize gear people have already invested in I bet you will have a much better chance of success.
> 
> Also, what Lessen said about starting with a shorter event. If you took every local TC racer to make up five man teams you would have one team. Smaller teams will make life easier.


yea i agree we could run an open tire and a 25.5 motor would work.
is it safe to assume we can run any chassis?
plus if you keep your packs rotating on the charger and with the racing you should be fine.
for a body to keep it realistic we should run the bodies they run in the le mans series. but if you want to run a tc body im ok with it


----------



## Chaz955i

ovalracer34 said:


> yea i agree we could run an open tire and a 25.5 motor would work.
> is it safe to assume we can run any chassis?
> plus if you keep your packs rotating on the charger and with the racing you should be fine.
> for a body to keep it realistic we should run the bodies they run in the le mans series. but if you want to run a tc body im ok with it


Those were just some thoughts, no idea if I'm the only one those ideas appeal to or not. Keep in mind the pool of on road racers in this region is not that big and spread out among many different classes. Some guys run multiple classes but many don't so you run into the issue of cutting out a large part of the pool of drivers once you spec a chassis whether it is a TT-01 or allowing anyone with a TC based car to show up. Maybe do a little research to find what class is largest in the region and do a smaller scale endurance race just to check interest? I think a lot of the Tamiya TCS racing is really cool but just not that big over here. Maybe you will get a trend going? A TT-01 with a realistic body and electronics is less than $150. If I could race it more than once a year the investment starts to look a lot better. Man, you just got me to post more than I have in the past six months. Ha ha! Good luck!


----------



## ovalracer34

Chaz955i said:


> Those were just some thoughts, no idea if I'm the only one those ideas appeal to or not. Keep in mind the pool of on road racers in this region is not that big and spread out among many different classes. Some guys run multiple classes but many don't so you run into the issue of cutting out a large part of the pool of drivers once you spec a chassis whether it is a TT-01 or allowing anyone with a TC based car to show up. Maybe do a little research to find what class is largest in the region and do a smaller scale endurance race just to check interest? I think a lot of the Tamiya TCS racing is really cool but just not that big over here. Maybe you will get a trend going? A TT-01 with a realistic body and electronics is less than $150. If I could race it more than once a year the investment starts to look a lot better. Man, you just got me to post more than I have in the past six months. Ha ha! Good luck!


if the gate and other tracks would want to try it then it may work out and we may be able to do it more than once a year which would be great. some of the guys i race offroad with are interested havent talked to the oval guys yet. id love to see this happen.


----------



## Lessen

Not a fan of open tire. I would be concerned that would open up a whole can of worms. SOMEBODY will show up with enough sets of Sorex 24's to run the entire race.

An important note about team racing is that there is a good possibility of not needing to buy much beside tires. Between 3 or 4 guys, somebody probably has the car, somebody has the motor, somebody has an extra body laying around somewhere and certainly there are plenty of packs to cycle through.

Going back to multiple classes; a four driver team could compete in 2 classes simultaneously. Two driving, one marshaling and the last taking a breather or whatever else the team may want to do. That's only four heads and 20% of the field already. Really, you only need 20-30 heads to fill the field with 10 or so cars. Hell, I'LL drive somebody's 1:12!

6 Heures du Gate ... awesome.


----------



## ovalracer34

Lessen said:


> Not a fan of open tire. I would be concerned that would open up a whole can of worms. SOMEBODY will show up with enough sets of Sorex 24's to run the entire race.
> 
> An important note about team racing is that there is a good possibility of not needing to buy much beside tires. Between 3 or 4 guys, somebody probably has the car, somebody has the motor, somebody has an extra body laying around somewhere and certainly there are plenty of packs to cycle through.
> 
> Going back to multiple classes; a four driver team could compete in 2 classes simultaneously. Two driving, one marshaling and the last taking a breather or whatever else the team may want to do. That's only four heads and 20% of the field already. Really, you only need 20-30 heads to fill the field with 10 or so cars. Hell, I'LL drive somebody's 1:12!


true somebody would and it would take the fun out of the race. if we do a 6 enduro 3 would be perfect for 1 class then the 4th person would be perfect for the 2nd class. that would be perfect between a whole team you would have a complete car plus spare parts in the unfortunate event of the car getting broke. as a team it would make the enduro a lot easier. but you almost have to have a team so someone can always keep those lipos going.


----------



## Lessen

So you have a grand total of 2 people who have spoken up with some level of support and a whole bunch of seasoned guys who've been reading this all afternoon. You don't need to sell me. I'm down as long as the package makes sense and there's a solid shot at it being successful. I do think we need something like this around here. Something to break up the monotony of 6 minute sprint races and everybody's personal programs. I think a team based race would be good for the club morale. This isn't the first time recently than endurance racing has been brought up... Hey NORCAR, is the writing on the wall or is it just random graffiti?


----------



## ovalracer34

we got you, chaz dont remember the rest, me, and people that i know are up for it. heres some thing we can try to base this event off of. it is from the tamiyausa website. it will be a good base for what we want. chassis is what we want to run, motor i think a 17.5 system will do, tires sweep q-32, solaris medium, and i forgot the last one. but whats about bodies? these are the tamiya legal bodies but some are over 50.00 who knows what they will look like after 6 hours of racing. but this could be optional as well.

Body sets allowed for FF03
Beams Integra (item 50968)
Honda Civic VTi (item 51421)
Volvo 850 (item 84137)
Honda Accord 1996 (item 84138)
Peugeot 406 ST (item 84139)
Alfa Romeo 156 (item 84140)
Toyota Tom's EXIV (item 84143)
Renault Clio (item 84144)
Toyota Tom's Levin (item 84145)
JAS Motorsport Honda Civic	(item 51431)
Volkswagen Golf GTi Cup (item 51339)
VW Golf V5	(item 50787)
Ford Mondeo BTCC (item 50551)
Nissan Primera JTCC	(item 50572)
VW New Beetle (item	50790)
Peugeot 306 WRC (item 50809)
Opel Vectra (item 50668)
Toyota Celica (FF02) (item 50771)
Honda CR-Z (item 51452)
Volkswagen Scirocco	(item 51473)
Suzuki SX4 WRC (item 51337)
Audi A4 STW (50720)
Ford Focus WRC (item 50847)
Ford Focus RS WRC 2001 (item 50922)
Focus RS WRC 2003 (item 51037)
Peugeot 206 WRC (item 50856)
ABT Audi TT-R DTM (from kit 58300 Redbull)


----------



## ovalracer34

i think if we stayed at roar rules and did open body with some limitations it would bring plenty of people out. this way nobody is spending a fortune to see if the like it


----------



## Lessen

Here's the biggest issue as I see it, and I'll be brutally honest here whether anybody likes it or not. Many folks just don't get into the long races. Personally, I think it's awesome.. the planning, the strategy, blah blah blah. Good stuff. But a lot of guys just don't care to be on the drivers stand for 20 minutes straight. Example: F1 is gaining popularity quickly around here and The Gate ran (or intended to run) according to the UF1 ruleset for the first time at the last race. I don't recall specifically how far along the program they got running the 15 minute heats, but basically they nixed that partially through the program. So I think for the last two heats; instead of 15 minutes, they ran a traditional 6 minutes without the pitstops. That saved a grand total of 18 minutes on what is always a solid 10 hour day. woo...hoo.... 

All I'm saying is there's probably good reason only a few people speak up concerning endurance racing... there's only a few people that care to do it.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> So you have a grand total of 2 people who have spoken up with some level of support and a whole bunch of seasoned guys who've been reading this all afternoon. You don't need to sell me. I'm down as long as the package makes sense and there's a solid shot at it being successful. I do think we need something like this around here. Something to break up the monotony of 6 minute sprint races and everybody's personal programs. I think a team based race would be good for the club morale. This isn't the first time recently than endurance racing has been brought up... Hey NORCAR, is the writing on the wall or is it just random graffiti?


The F1 "group" would be down for this I'm sure:thumbsup: Between all of us we could easily come up with a car, maybe split the cost of a tc4 with a sedan body. Sounds like alot of fun to us


----------



## Bigz84

you give me a big enough heads up where i can make plans to be there, you can count me in... maybe.... :thumbsup:

i'll convert my 12 back to a vta, just for this race, if i have too

keep me in the loop on the progression...


----------



## Lessen

what do you think K_Racer?... Sedan or VTA? 

VTA opens up entries from regular VTA drivers who may not be comfortable or willing to race a faster sedan

Stock Touring car may limit the entries a bit unless we run slower 25.5 motors. Racing will more than likely be a bit cleaner as they tend not to be so prone to rolling under minimal contact. However, the slower motor will make the cars super easy to drive pretty much full throttle everywhere.

How about sedans with 25.5 motors and 36 shore Sweeps?... Higher turn motors increase runtime so teams don't have to pit every 10 minutes and harder compound tires should help keep the speed vs. handling in check.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Lessen said:


> what do you think K_Racer?... Sedan or VTA?
> 
> VTA opens up entries from regular VTA drivers who may not be comfortable or willing to race a faster sedan
> 
> Stock Touring car may limit the entries a bit unless we run slower 25.5 motors. Racing will more than likely be a bit cleaner as they tend not to be so prone to rolling under minimal contact. However, the slower motor will make the cars super easy to drive pretty much full throttle everywhere.
> 
> How about sedans with 25.5 motors and 36 shore Sweeps?... Higher turn motors increase runtime so teams don't have to pit every 10 minutes and harder compound tires should help keep the speed vs. handling in check.


VTA seems to make the most sence to me. I do agree with the 25.5 motor idea in either a VTA bodied and tired platform or a sedan USGT type bodies or something close?? I'm pumped up for this idea. We have done this sort of thing in the offroad arena and it's alot of fun.


----------



## ovalracer34

sorry for the delay had to pick my nephew up from daycare and pick up a fedex truck from the shop.
i like the ideas. if we did do a vta class it would open up to the vta drivers i like the idea of the 25.5 too at some point someone will get in the i dont care mood (probably me) and want to do as minimal as possible. any way that we go it would be fun. but one thing i noticed with vta i have a hard time finding the tires used for it.


----------



## ovalracer34

we could also do
vta, tc, 1/12 all at one time start each group off in different parts of the track but it would depend on how many drivers there will be too. the drivers stand is only so big. we could extend it out to the ends of the track also for the drivers stand.


----------



## ovalracer34

Bigz84 i doubt it will happen this points season since the schedule is already set. i would hope for the next points series. plus we're still deciding on what car(s) we would be running, motor, and tires. for a 6 hour enduro between 2-3 sets of tires would be fine that includes practice


----------



## Lessen

Anything more than 10 and it gets sort of crowded on the stand. The track could handle 10. I tend to think the more cars you try to pack into the track, the more open the layout needs to be. You don't want to water it down either. I could see two classes, but that's pretty much the max or you'd be racing two other cars... that's silly. Even if you did an enduro with multiple classes you have to consider the environment. To mix VTA/TC/1:12 on a 3500ft2 carpet track would be a nightmare for everybody. Really the only classes that wouldn't bother each other too much are stock touring and stock 1:12 and we've probably already come to the conclusion that stock touring may not be the most popular choice for this. With that out the window, also goes 1:12. Just my personal 2 cents though.


----------



## Miller Time

You'll all Screwed, The IronMan Kle-Blow-ski has been training for this event his entire carrer, I put money on him solo to take the title


----------



## Miller Time

Oh and it should be VTA and F1


----------



## ovalracer34

yea true it does seem like more people would be willing to do vta and that would still make it fun. id be up to do the vta class as the enduro.


----------



## Lessen

Miller Time said:


> Oh and it should be VTA and F1


Ooh! That's a good idea. 

*edit* 
I could totally get behind that.


----------



## ovalracer34

Lessen said:


> Ooh! That's a good idea.


i like it too.


----------



## Lessen

A thoughtfully designed track layout could possibly tighten up the competition between those two classes as well. Oh yes, Mr. Miller is genius.


----------



## ovalracer34

yes he is and he better show haha. for vta rules are you going by the official rules? im only asking because of tires.


----------



## Lessen

VTA shoes are readily available at all the major online hobbyshops like Amain or Stormer.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Yes, VTA rules, with the exception of no driver figure, and ROAR blinky ESC. VTA tires, bodies, motor. Plenty of guys already have this. Tires would last no problem.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Oh, and I have the capacity to charge 12 packs at once. 2 4x chargers, and 4 singles.

At the Grand Finale, I had over 3 hours run time on my radio, with no practice. Just qualifying and mains. I'm good to go!


----------



## ovalracer34

ok thanks i know when it first started the tires were hard to find. so i went dirt oval racing and then got stuck doing that. cant wait for that to start at d&j. im for sure doing this though.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Oh, and I have the capacity to charge 12 packs at once. 2 4x chargers, and 4 singles.


All that experience and he still discharges in 8 seconds...


----------



## Miller Time

We used to regularly do an Enduro in Fort Wayne, twice a season and it was a blast. Real trick is Turnmarshals.

Driver A on the stand
Driver B in pits wrenching
Driver C Marshalling

Driver change - A pulls into pits, B removes body and transponder and places on his car, A exits stand to left B enters stand from right.

A goes to relieve C, C goes to pits and then the cycle continues.....
if a guy is broke the other 2 have to pick up the slack and if 2 are broke, oh boy then it gets fun  

And I would consider showing up, depending if the dates and such work out, I'm running an Asphalt points series in Joliet, Ill so that would take precedent, but is only every third week or so.


----------



## Miller Time

And just for the record this might be good practice for a Grand.... Event, I'm just saying I may have heard this idea discussed 2 months ago 

Think Team Points


----------



## ovalracer34

haha better not do that in the endurance race...........how do you finish a race????
we can schedule it so you can come. im thinking after this points series would be good this way it wont get in the way of the other races. plus im starting the dirt oval season sunday and that ends in september.


----------



## Lessen

ovalracer34 said:


> haha better not do that in the endurance race...........how do you finish a race????


Prematurely


----------



## Miller Time

24 hours, 
3 drivers
8 hours per driver
30 minutes per run (not counting breakage)
48 driver changes
each driver up 16 times

Total = 2 Klebau units of measure


----------



## Miller Time

ovalracer34 said:


> haha better not do that in the endurance race...........how do you finish a race????


Doesn't matter as long as he finishes 

The other driver might take exception.....unless it's a solo practice session


----------



## ovalracer34

Miller Time said:


> 24 hours,
> 3 drivers
> 8 hours per driver
> 30 minutes per run (not counting breakage)
> 48 driver changes
> each driver up 16 times
> 
> Total = 2 Klebau units of measure


when would nap time, breakfast, lunch, and dinner be? mostly nap time


----------



## Miller Time

ovalracer34 said:


> when would nap time, breakfast, lunch, and dinner be? mostly nap time


Nap time Hell, a shot of Paragon keeps me going for at least 10 hours


----------



## ovalracer34

Miller Time said:


> Nap time Hell, a shot of Paragon keeps me going for at least 10 hours


haha i use niftech not a lot of fumes from there. id be having to much fun to sleep.


----------



## Lessen

ovalracer34 said:


> id be having to much fun to marshal.


Fixed it.

oh wait... wrong guy


----------



## ovalracer34

Lessen said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> oh wait... wrong guy


haha no i would just have a hard time paying attention to whats going on after 7pm id need plenty of coffee to keep me going


----------



## Mike Peterson

I like this Idea, fun idea to say the least, I would be down as well here are my thoughts for anyone who cares...

VTA and F1

or sedan and vta, (just because they play nicer) and I bet gearing down sedans would be part of the "program, or even a fixed gearing?

3 guys per team, and make it like 6-8 hours...one day to start..

I like the rotation, but make it 1-2 cars, one on one off, we can bind radios, and what not to make it work, Joe might need to free up some space on his for this?

OR 3 cars and make each driver have a minimum time on the track to count? 2 hours for 6 hours? or make it each car and driver? your program/ car has to go 2 hours total?

just ideas, But I am game it would be a fun time regardless.


----------



## Lessen

Does anybody know if the other known enduros traditionally run 1 car per team or multiple chassis'?


----------



## Adam B

Wow! Somebody has an idea and all of a sudden this thread is blown up. Even got a certain somebody excited again. Too bad there wasn't the same excitement about helping replace the carpet and stuff. Can you guys post a PayPal where financial donations could be sent maybe? I know for some of us it would be too hard to get there to offer physical help.


----------



## Adam B

Here is my opinion on this possible event. I think VTA would be a snore fest. I say run 17.5 TC, and spec tires. I also think each driver should use their own car. Cars are set up to each drivers driving style. Plus as grip changed this would give somebody a chance to adjust the car. Also until it is officially announced by the gate crew, other local tracks, and certain series directors, there is a chance the 17.5 D3.5 will not be allowed next season, so we can blow up our motors before we replace them.


----------



## Chaz955i

Endurance fun, If only this were 1/10th scale.....

http://www.redrc.net/2013/05/kyosho-plazma-lm-toyota-ts020/#more-66596


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Wow! Somebody has an idea and all of a sudden this thread is blown up. Even got a certain somebody excited again. Too bad there wasn't the same excitement about helping replace the carpet and stuff. Can you guys post a PayPal where financial donations could be sent maybe? I know for some of us it would be too hard to get there to offer physical help.


I love reading your posts 

The idea of a 6 hour race is definately interesting.
I've been reading the different ideas and will keep them in mind.

Like you said, our main thing is trying to keep the track runable and coming up with funds to rebuild the track. If you want to make a donation, I guess we would accept it 

You can send it to :
[email protected]

See you at the track 
-Wayne


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Wow! Somebody has an idea and all of a sudden this thread is blown up. Even got a certain somebody excited again. Too bad there wasn't the same excitement about helping replace the carpet and stuff. Can you guys post a PayPal where financial donations could be sent maybe? I know for some of us it would be too hard to get there to offer physical help.


I'm sure a lot of people are excited about new carpet. They may not know exactly what their availability is two months from now, they also may not be interested in advertising their intended contributions or fishing for an "atta boy" from the internet crowd. On a personal level I just hope they day I go is a hot one and Wayne is wearing a tight white t-shirt. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Wow! Somebody has an idea and all of a sudden this thread is blown up. Even got a certain somebody excited again.


You took a blue pill?


----------



## Adam B

CarbonJoe said:


> You took a blue pill?


I been married long enough, the pills don't work.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Like you said, our main thing is trying to keep the track runable and coming up with funds to rebuild the track. If you want to make a donation, I guess we would accept it
> 
> You can send it to :
> [email protected]


NORCAR is legally a non-profit organization, but I'm not sure if donations are tax deductible? Maybe Mr. Elwood knows?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> I been married long enough, the pills don't work.


But the word "enduro" does? Ask your significant other about an enduro.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> On a personal level I just hope they day I go is a hot one and Wayne is wearing a tight white t-shirt. :thumbsup:


We can make sure the doors are closed and can even turn the heat on. The mod guys would love that as well. More "traction".


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> I'm sure a lot of people are excited about new carpet. They may not know exactly what their availability is two months from now, they also may not be interested in advertising their intended contributions or fishing for an "atta boy" from the internet crowd. On a personal level I just hope they day I go is a hot one and Wayne is wearing a tight white t-shirt. :thumbsup:


Well, it was brought up that financial help would be good, but no address or method to help was given. I can tell you for a fact 2 months from now there is no way in hell I am going to be available to come down and help. And I am sure that goes for most people that live nearly 3 hours away. I am not even saying I am gonna send anything, but if Wayne is there with a tight white shirt and those yoga pants, I will be there with a bunch of dollar bills.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Well, it was brought up that financial help would be good, but no address or method to help was given. I can tell you for a fact 2 months from now there is no way in hell I am going to be available to come down and help. And I am sure that goes for most people that like nearly 3 hours away. I am not even saying I am gonna send anything, but if Wayne is there with a tight white shirt and those yoga pants, I will be there with a bunch of dollar bills.


Not dollar bills....
I work for 50's


----------



## Lessen

Like Chuck said, mist folks don't know what they're doing in two months. I can't really do much financially but I can bring an additional drill and battery packs when the time does arrive. Oh... and a day or so of my time of course.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Like Chuck said, mist folks don't know what they're doing in two months. I can't really do much financially but I can bring an additional drill and battery packs when the time does arrive. Oh... and a day or so of my time of course.


I wouldn't be opposed to coming and being muscle if needed, but when it comes to carpentry work I stink! Give me a wrench and a ratchet and I am pretty good, give me a claw hammer and nails, you are in trouble. The other issue would be to come down and for some reason work had to stop due to lack of materials or some unknown issue. That could be a long wasted trip. I am sure when the time gets closer we will figure something out.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> I am not even saying I am gonna send anything, but if Wayne is there with a tight white shirt and those yoga pants, I will be there with a bunch of dollar bills.


Adam making it rain. Sounds like a party. I'll bring the strobe light!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

The last race on the existing surface is Saturday, Aug. 10th. Maybe we can schedule a demolition day for Sunday, Aug. 11th? The teardown of the existing track will limit how fast we can start building the new one. We need to pull up the old carpet and sport court subfloor, and stack the sport court in 4x4 sections on pallets. That doesn't require any carpentry skills, just muscle power.

We're also going to break down all of the tables to clean and re-seal the tile flooring in the pit area.


----------



## Racer649

Kyosho Racer said:


> VTA seems to make the most sence to me. I do agree with the 25.5 motor idea in either a VTA bodied and tired platform or a sedan USGT type bodies or something close?? I'm pumped up for this idea. We have done this sort of thing in the offroad arena and it's alot of fun.


I kind of like the idea of an endurance race. I am new to Rc racing but have done many many full scale endurance races. I think it boils down to getting enough people to want do it to justify the cost of the track. Plus it is a strain on the people that run the track. I would say try to see if a shorter time like a 2 hour to start would work. Build it up if we have the Interest both from the drivers and the track.


----------



## ovalracer34

maybe if we charged per person instead of per team and use what amount of money we could towards the new carpet and setup a donation box it will help with getting the new carpet funds. it wouldnt be a lot but it will help. 600.00 at 20.00 per person roughly


----------



## Lessen

If I may ask... what will be done with the current carpet?


----------



## CarbonJoe

It depends on how careful we are dismantling the current track. We may try to sell it to recoup some of the costs of the new stuff, but it may have too many seams due to all of the repairs. 

I don't think you want to use it in your living room.


----------



## sg1

*Update *

There's been an update to the July races.
July 27th will be a club race and July 28th will be the first race of the UF1 Midwest Series.
If any F1 guys want to run on the layout they can run on the 27th 


May 25 BRP

June 8 BRP
June 15 NORCAR Club Race
June 23 NORCAR Club Race
June 29 BRP

July 5 & 6 Firecracker Oval Race
July 13 NORCAR Club Race
July 20 BRP
July 27 NORCAR club Race
July 28 UF1 Midwest Series Race #1 (We will also be running VTA)

August 3 NORCAR Club Race
August 10 BRP

** From August 11 to 30 we will be closed***
Plans are to put down a new subfloor and carpet.
90' x 40' 

August 31 BRP

September 8 NORCAR Club Race
September 13 & 14 Vegas Warm ups
September 21 BRP

October 5 BRP
October 12 NORCAR Club Race
October 18 & 19 HCOT (oval)
October 25, 26, 27 Halloween Classic


----------



## raceace701

ovalracer34 said:


> what would everyone's opinion be on doing a 24 hour endurance race? using a tamiya tt-01 chassis, sweep tires and a 17.5 brushless system (roar approved) or make it a box stock.
> i think that it would be fun. i know i would come out just to race that. i have been there in the past and had a blast. they have a race like this in jackson New Jersey so i thought it would be fun to bring it here to ohio. since your track is indoors i wasnt sure if the owner of the building would allow you to be open 24 hours for this race.


http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/652295-3rd-annual-24-heures-du-jackson-9-15-16-2012-a.html

figured i would chime in on this 24 hr race buisness here is a link to the new jersey event 

we had a beaver team the first two years and we are looking forward to going back this august for redemption

the event is a blast and a car kit is included in the entry fee and it had to be built and painted an the track


----------



## Adam B

Since we just had the grand finale for the season, is the D3.5 still allowed at the Gate?


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> Since we just had the grand finale for the season, is the D3.5 still allowed at the Gate?


why change the rules now for 17.5? we've been running it this long, why change?
i have no issue going and buying the newer trinity motor. i don't want to, but if i have to 

just don't see the reasoning...


----------



## Miller Time

Adam B said:


> Since we just had the grand finale for the season, is the D3.5 still allowed at the Gate?





Bigz84 said:


> why change the rules now for 17.5? we've been running it this long, why change?
> i have no issue going and buying the newer trinity motor. i don't want to, but if i have to
> 
> just don't see the reasoning...


Just for the Record, The Grand Slam sees no reason to ban the 3.5 for next season :thumbsup:


----------



## jar

*Yes sir*

I think I see club race on the horizon. I'm trying to pull a TC together for the first one.


----------



## jar

Are there going to be some full size 2 cell A-Specs in stock at the first Club day? I'm not saying I'll be entirely prepared to purchase one but I'd rather spend at the Gate.


----------



## Racer649

jar said:


> Are there going to be some full size 2 cell A-Specs in stock at the first Club day? I'm not saying I'll be entirely prepared to purchase one but I'd rather spend at the Gate.


I don't think we have any.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Anyone from up this way looking to goto the Regional Race the weekend of July 5-6th? I am intrested in going, looking for traveling "buddy"......


----------



## Lessen

Ahhh. I was considering it too, but I can't get Friday off.


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> Anyone from up this way looking to goto the Regional Race the weekend of July 5-6th? I am intrested in going, looking for traveling "buddy"......


What do you require of your traveling "buddies"?


----------



## Mike Peterson

oh wayne....thats our little secret


----------



## TangTester

Anyone going to get a gold tub rc10? It would be cool if some club around here would run a box stock class. Old school! I know I had one


----------



## Chaz955i

TangTester said:


> Anyone going to get a gold tub rc10? It would be cool if some club around here would run a box stock class. Old school! I know I had one


Are you talking about the re-release in August? Those look cool and it sounds like there have been a couple small changes to accommodate modern electronics. Think the run is supposed to be limited but not sure if that means a few hundred or what.


----------



## TangTester

I raced one for a few years back at the legion hall days. 100+ for a club race. 12th scale in the winter- off road in the summer!!!!


----------



## Mackin

Looks pretty cool. Saw an original RC10 in an unopened box on Ebay for $1200.00.


----------



## Chaz955i

2013 Halloween Classic just won't be the same.

From CNN: *Lululemon brings back yoga pants after see-through problem fix*.

http://www.money.cnn.com/2013/06/04...mon-yoga-pants/index.html?iid=HP_LN&hpt=hp_t2


----------



## JimmyMack12

sg1 said:


> What do you require of your traveling "buddies"?


Wayne, July 5-6 is the weekend of the Firecracker as well


----------



## Mackin

As well as the NHRA Nats at Norwalk.


----------



## sg1

All right kids...

BRP racing this weekend (road and oval).
There may be a few 1/10 trucks as well as a few F1's running.

Track change next Thursday and time for 2 weeks of road racing!!

I submitted my layout designs to the our resident draftsman.... we'll see what he comes up with 
I'm going to say it's going to be pretty open (10' lanes) and long (using all the carpet).


----------



## old_dude

I resent being called a draftsman.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> I resent being called a draftsman.


Funny, that would qualify as one of the more complimentary things people tend to call me. Hmmmmm.


----------



## jar

Anyone up for some 12ish on the Rovuelar?


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> Anyone up for some 12ish on the Rovuelar?


I don't think you will see any 1/12 cars this weekend.


----------



## sg1

*Added practice night?*

Is anyone up for a Friday (the 21st) practice?

I received a few e-mails about adding a practice night.
We could add a Friday 

We have a NORCAR race the 15th and then again the 23rd.
The 21st would be the tentative practice day.

Anyothers up for it??


----------



## Mike Peterson

I know of a new racer that would be up for it, and I can be talked into anything....ask Seaball....


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Is anyone up for a Friday (the 21st) practice?
> 
> I received a few e-mails about adding a practice night.
> We could add a Friday
> 
> We have a NORCAR race the 15th and then again the 23rd.
> The 21st would be the tentative practice day.
> 
> Anyothers up for it??


I'm into it. Not that I ever make any changes to my car. I just enjoy driving around aimlessly.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mike Peterson said:


> I know of a new racer that would be up for it, and I can be talked into anything....ask Seaball....


BTW...Isn't Seaball off the grid trying to turn a Saturn Vue into a perpetual motion machine or something?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> BTW...Isn't Seaball off the grid trying to turn a Saturn Vue into a perpetual motion machine or something?


I heard he's trying to adapt Xray c-hubs and steering knuckles for use on it, and that he's anodizing all of the aluminum parts black.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> I heard he's trying to adapt Xray c-hubs and steering knuckles for use on it, and that he's anodizing all of the aluminum parts black.


I would think the Xray parts a nice upgrade and likely more durable than the stock parts.


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> I would think the Xray parts a nice upgrade and likely more durable than the stock parts.


But the Vue is more complicated. I think each rear wheel suspension has 4 links attached, plus the sway bar. It is crazy.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> But the Vue is more complicated. I think each rear wheel suspension has 4 links attached, plus the sway bar. It is crazy.


Never underestimate the power of a man with a dream and a 110v Harbor Freight welder.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Chaz955i said:


> Never underestimate the power of a man with a dream and a 110v Harbor Freight welder.


awesome....

but don't forget the cutoff wheel/grinder.....oh and you can't use them both at the same time....


----------



## Lessen

This page is too sweet.


----------



## old_dude

Remember I built stock cars a few decades ago. The car I crew chiefed won the 1987 Barberton Speedway "Sport Stock" Championship. And that was when you raced from the back if you were fast. My brother drove and in 26 events he won 13 features, 24 top 5's and 15 heats. He never qualified lower than 3rd and that was with typical 25+ car fields. Of the 13 features he won, all of the specials for the year were his. 
The Sport Stocks were cast iron race engines in stock framed cars with close to stock suspension mounting points. The engines were set back so the number 1 plug aligned with the upper ball joint. They were fully caged (front to rear) and coil rear cars were 3 link setups. 3100 pounds, 450+ hp (from a 2 barrel carb) and 8" wide street tires. A challenge to get to handle.
I started building (and sometimes driving) in 71 and I quit in 87. My nephew is the short track star. He won 3 championships in a row in the Hobby Stock class (08, 09 and 10). Got ruled out for winning too much in 11. Went to Midvale Speedway mid season and won 6 out of 8 features. Raced for someone else last year and that ended badly just after mid-season so he dusted off his old car and won 8 features in a row to finish the season at Barberton. 
Now I race little cars and have a blast.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Remember I built stock cars a few decades ago. The car I crew chiefed won the 1987 Barberton Speedway "Sport Stock" Championship. And that was when you raced from the back if you were fast. My brother drove and in 26 events he won 13 features, 24 top 5's and 15 heats. He never qualified lower than 3rd and that was with typical 25+ car fields. Of the 13 features he won, all of the specials for the year were his.
> The Sport Stocks were cast iron race engines in stock framed cars with close to stock suspension mounting points. The engines were set back so the number 1 plug aligned with the upper ball joint. They were fully caged (front to rear) and coil rear cars were 3 link setups. 3100 pounds, 450+ hp (from a 2 barrel carb) and 8" wide street tires. A challenge to get to handle.
> I started building (and sometimes driving) in 71 and I quit in 87. My nephew is the short track star. He won 3 championships in a row in the Hobby Stock class (08, 09 and 10). Got ruled out for winning too much in 11. Went to Midvale Speedway mid season and won 6 out of 8 features. Raced for someone else last year and that ended badly just after mid-season so he dusted off his old car and won 8 features in a row to finish the season at Barberton.
> Now I race little cars and have a blast.


What does this have to do with Seaball's perpetual motion machine?


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> What does this have to do with Seaball's perpetual motion machine?


Something about 4 links to a rear view?... I did some quick investigation but only managed to stumble upon 4 very inappropriate websites :wave:.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Something about 4 links to a rear view?... I did some quick investigation but only managed to stumble upon 4 very inappropriate websites :wave:.


Only inappropriate if the wife is in the same room and happens to be looking over your shoulder. :thumbsup:

Now back to flying cars.....


----------



## Mike Peterson

out of control....but very awesome...


----------



## CarbonJoe

old_dude said:


> I started building (and sometimes driving) in 71 and I quit in 87.


Are the leading two digits "18" or "19"?


----------



## old_dude

Its 19 but I some one in the family owns my great grandfathers first car and the last two digits are 16.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Seaball = The best RC race announcer ever.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Are the leading two digits "18" or "19"?


Which begs the questions, Did gladiators run stagger in their chariots? And was one of Seaball's ancient relatives trying to adapt Koni shocks to a donkey wagon?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Which begs the questions, Did gladiators run stagger in their chariots? And was one of Seaball's ancient relatives trying to adapt Koni shocks to a donkey wagon?


As a matter of fact, they were the first coil overs.


----------



## CarbonJoe

RICOTHOMAS said:


> Seaball = The best RC race announcer ever.


He can throat a microphone like no other, that's for sure.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> As a matter of fact, they were the first coil overs.


Was the short horse on the inside??


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Yes but it was hell on the switchbacks


----------



## Lessen

Any Gate regulars interested in representing NORCAR at the Jackson24 Aug. 3/4?


----------



## Mackin

I'll be saving my energy to get ready to rip up the track the following weekend.


----------



## Lessen

I'll see ya then Chuck. I'll try to be somewhat handy for the track rebuild.


----------



## old_dude

Congrats to Chase Elliot on his first ARCA win yesterday at Pocono.


----------



## Lessen

Lessen said:


> Any Gate regulars interested in representing NORCAR at the Jackson24 Aug. 3/4?


Anybody?


----------



## sg1

Change over this week!

Here's a peek at the layout


----------



## Mackin

Looks good to me. 1/12th and F1. What body and tires would I need for TC?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Will be nice to run carpet again!

Is the car show going on this weekend also?


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Will be nice to run carpet again!
> 
> Is the car show going on this weekend also?


It is!


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> Looks good to me. 1/12th and F1. What body and tires would I need for TC?


Go for a Mazdaspeed6 and sweep32's Chuck.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> Looks good to me. 1/12th and F1. What body and tires would I need for TC?


Protoform LTC-R, 6 and Speed6 seem to be the most popular. Think CarbonJoe runs a P37. For tires Jaco blue, Solaris medium compound or Sweep 32 compound premounts will work.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Anybody?


I'd be into an endurance race but would like to try something a bit shorter in duration first. Good luck if you get a team together.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> Anybody?


Just wondering what the details are about this race?


----------



## Chaz955i

Racer649 said:


> Just wondering what the details are about this race?


http://www.rctech.net/forum/racing-forum/735328-4th-annual-24-heures-du-jackson-8-03-04-2013-a.html


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

clarkwhoracing said:


> Will be nice to run carpet again!
> 
> Is the car show going on this weekend also?


I remember running an onroad top gun race IN the Cleveland car show. Literally HUNDREDS of peeps were standing around watching us run 1/12th scale.


----------



## old_dude

There is a car show in that parking lot every Saturday that the weather is nice during the summer. It goes back many years when there used to be a drive in diner there. When McDonalds went in the place was torn down. The car show moved to another drive in in Medina but the same thing happened so the group came back to Brunswick on there own.


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> There is a car show in that parking lot every Saturday that the weather is nice during the summer. It goes back many years when there used to be a drive in diner there. When McDonalds went in the place was torn down. The car show moved to another drive in in Medina but the same thing happened so the group came back to Brunswick on there own.


The drive in was called Carneys


----------



## camino86

i might stop in for some f1 and tc depending on my money stats


----------



## Adam B

I am going to try like heck to make it this weekend, the following weekend is a no go as of now.


----------



## old_dude

Racer649 said:


> The drive in was called Carneys


What was the one in Medina when they moved? I know it only lasted a year or two there and it was where the Chipotle is now.


----------



## sg1

Make sure you gear up for this layout 

It's a loooong straight with a nice sweeper and many loooong lanes 

See everyone Saturday!


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Make sure you gear up for this layout
> 
> It's a loooong straight with a nice sweeper and many loooong lanes
> 
> See everyone Saturday!


Sounds good. In for TC.


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> What was the one in Medina when they moved? I know it only lasted a year or two there and it was where the Chipotle is now.


I can't think of it. It has moved a few times over the years.


----------



## Chaz955i

Wayne, you guys have any of those cheap servos that apparently work good for 12th scale?


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Wayne, you guys have any of those cheap servos that apparently work good for 12th scale?


We don't.
Those can be purchased at hobbypartz


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> We don't.
> Those can be purchased at hobbypartz


cool, thanks. Still stock 1/12th tires at the track?


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> cool, thanks. Still stock 1/12th tires at the track?


CRC and Parma.

I think the CRC tires we have are a better selection, we're missing some of the more popular Parma tires.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I am going to try like heck to make it this weekend, the following weekend is a no go as of now.


darn, just the opposite for me.

what kind of roll call is there for the 23rd?

I know i'll be bringing the 17.5 if I can come down and play, but will there be a 13.5 class and/or a WGT class. I don't know if f1 has killed the WGT class.... thought i'd ask

Chuck, you diving into 17.5 TC?


----------



## Mackin

Bigz84 said:


> darn, just the opposite for me.
> 
> what kind of roll call is there for the 23rd?
> 
> I know i'll be bringing the 17.5 if I can come down and play, but will there be a 13.5 class and/or a WGT class. I don't know if f1 has killed the WGT class.... thought i'd ask
> 
> Chuck, you diving into 17.5 TC?



I heard my arch nemeses was was going to run TC so I was thinking about it.


----------



## Adam B

Mackin said:


> I heard my arch nemeses was was going to run TC so I was thinking about it.


Thought Robert tried it already. Or you picking on Zack?


----------



## old_dude

Sad news guys:
Jason Leffler (NASCAR and USAC) was killed last night in a sprint car accident. He was a start and park last Sunday at Pocono.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> I heard my arch nemeses was was going to run TC so I was thinking about it.


That's a pretty long list. Any clues?


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> darn, just the opposite for me.
> 
> what kind of roll call is there for the 23rd?
> 
> I know i'll be bringing the 17.5 if I can come down and play, but will there be a 13.5 class and/or a WGT class. I don't know if f1 has killed the WGT class.... thought i'd ask
> 
> Chuck, you diving into 17.5 TC?


If you bring your WGT I'll be sure to bring mine 
I'm sure Ron, Chuck, Joe, Robert, Tony, and a few others will have theirs too


----------



## Mackin

Todd, I'll race WGT on the 23rd.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> That's a pretty long list. Any clues?


Drives cars that look like they were dredged from the bottom of a swamp?


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Drives cars that look like they were dredged from the bottom of a swamp?


Mr. Peterson's cars look good??


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Mr. Peterson's cars look good??


Nah, his stuff is clean. Team owner you know....


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Nah, his stuff is clean. Team owner you know....


Thru dat.... He's got the bling bling...


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> Make sure you gear up for this layout
> 
> It's a loooong straight with a nice sweeper and many loooong lanes
> 
> See everyone Saturday!



Wayne -whats a good start point for 1/12 scale?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Drives cars that look like they were dredged from the bottom of a swamp?


Steve Miller is coming back? Or doesn't that count? (unless I'm there) :freak:


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Steve Miller is coming back? Or doesn't that count? (unless I'm there) :freak:


I've got a suspicion it is the latter.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne -whats a good start point for 1/12 scale?


I'm going to try the new Kill Shot motor with 50* of timing and a 100mm rollout


----------



## Chaz955i

Who is in for some racing tomorrow?

I'm in for TC


----------



## TangTester

I'm going to try tc again plus f1


----------



## mrbighead

Chaz955i said:


> Who is in for some racing tomorrow?
> 
> I'm in for TC


I want to come and run TC and maybe VTA. This depends on how many people are going to show up.


----------



## Racer649

mrbighead said:


> I want to come and run TC and maybe VTA. This depends on how many people are going to show up.


I'm in for VTA


----------



## mrbighead

Racer649 said:


> I'm in for VTA


Thats good.


----------



## sg1

mrbighead said:


> I want to come and run TC and maybe VTA. This depends on how many people are going to show up.


I'll show up....


----------



## Mackin

Count me in. F1 and 1/12th, or VTA, or maybe TC, or WGT, BRP. I"ll be there.


----------



## mrbighead

sg1 said:


> I'll show up....


Thats good, what time do the doors open tomorrow. I am 45% sure, I might show up tomorrow.With the increase of gas prices just make me want to stay home.lol


----------



## Racer649

mrbighead said:


> Thats good, what time do the doors open tomorrow. I am 45% sure, I might show up tomorrow.With the increase of gas prices just make me want to stay home.lol


Doors open at 11. Racing starts at 3


----------



## ic-racer

I hope to be there. Made some big changes to my new 17.5 TRF417 as it was traction rolling and way too slow 'out of the box.' I had originally cut the body at the EFRA line but this made it look like a monster truck compared to the others. I have the body much lower now. I stiffened up both ends of the suspension with one step stiffer spring and sway bar at each end. Got some gears and geared it to 3.937. Maybe I can beat one other car this time Ha Ha!

Looking back at our last MiniCooper race I feel like a bad father. I was not cleaning the kids tires. After we got home I was amazed at how much crap built up on their tires (compared to my car). As they got less traction and got off line more they picked up more crap making it worse. Then they started hitting the wall, bending the steering, making the car un-driveable, causing a downward spiral of more crashing until ultimately the cars came to a halt. Live and learn...


----------



## sg1

Racer649 said:


> Doors open at 11. Racing starts at 3


What time do they really open ????


----------



## Adam B

I should be there to run 17.5 TC. Anybody want to run 13.5 TC also?


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> I hope to be there. Made some big changes to my new 17.5 TRF417 as it was traction rolling and way too slow 'out of the box.' I had originally cut the body at the EFRA line but this made it look like a monster truck compared to the others. I have the body much lower now. I stiffened up both ends of the suspension with one step stiffer spring and sway bar at each end. Got some gears and geared it to 3.937. Maybe I can beat one other car this time Ha Ha!
> 
> Looking back at our last MiniCooper race I feel like a bad father. I was not cleaning the kids tires. After we got home I was amazed at how much crap built up on their tires (compared to my car). As they got less traction and got off line more they picked up more crap making it worse. Then they started hitting the wall, bending the steering, making the car un-driveable, causing a downward spiral of more crashing until ultimately the cars came to a halt. Live and learn...


Yep, tough when you are completely out of the ballpark with the gearing.


----------



## camino86

any layout pics?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Who is in for some racing tomorrow?
> 
> I'm in for TC


Yup.



Mackin said:


> Count me in. F1 and 1/12th, or VTA, or maybe TC, or WGT, BRP. I"ll be there.


Now you're talkin'! Just change those "or"s to "and"s.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Anybody want to run 13.5 TC also?


Yup. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Yep, tough when you are completely out of the ballpark with the gearing.


Yep, tough when you are completely out to lunch (not you or ic-racer).


----------



## jar

12vish


----------



## Rick Worth

Anyone know how to get a hold of Espo? Thanks.

309 824-2726


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Yep, tough when you are completely out to lunch (not you or ic-racer).


Ha, that too!!:lol:


----------



## old_dude

camino86 said:


> any layout pics?


posted earlier. Look for SG1 with attachment.


----------



## Chaz955i

Great time at the track yesterday. 

Wayne, thanks for all the help with the motor. :thumbsup:


----------



## clarkwhoracing

1/12 scale was fun again!! Brian - need to keep you out there for some slicing and dicing.

Glad everyone liked the chicken and the cookies Veronica & I brought!

Just might try my hand at VTA next week.


----------



## Mackin

clarkwhoracing said:


> 1/12 scale was fun again!! Brian - need to keep you out there for some slicing and dicing.
> 
> Glad everyone liked the chicken and the cookies Veronica & I brought!
> 
> Just might try my hand at VTA next week.



Thanks for the chicken and cookies. They were great!


----------



## barney24

Mike it was a blast! I love having someone to dice with, we were well matched.


----------



## jar

Much funs.


----------



## Chaz955i

jar said:


> Much funs.


And beer afterward. Even better.


----------



## M3Roc

First race of F1 was a blast! Woot!


----------



## Lessen

Hey fellas, sorry for the redundancy, but what days are scheduled for the track rebuild again?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey fellas, sorry for the redundancy, but what days are scheduled for the track rebuild again?


If I remember correctly...
Aug. 10 is a BRP, so we'll probably start pulling carpet after the race


----------



## sg1

*Practice and racing!*

Don't forget...

Friday practice session!!
noon till 10pm
10.00 fee 

Sunday Club race, starts at noon!


----------



## camino86

F1 was fun and 17.5tc was a blast need to tune it in alittle more and some new tires would help alot but all in time


----------



## jar

Yeah, Saturday was fun. It's very rare, if ever, the top three or any three cars for that matter are on the same lap the entire race. It doesn't get better than that.


----------



## JimmyMack12

How many VTA cars are you guys getting? Just got one built that I wanna, uhh, test 'n tune...


----------



## SKEEMCIRE

jar said:


> Yeah, Saturday was fun. It's very rare, if ever, the top three or any three cars for that matter are on the same lap the entire race. It doesn't get better than that.


You get another TC yet?


----------



## Racer649

JimmyMack12 said:


> How many VTA cars are you guys getting? Just got one built that I wanna, uhh, test 'n tune...


We have been getting about 8 lately. Maybe a few more


----------



## old_dude

JimmyMack12 said:


> How many VTA cars are you guys getting? Just got one built that I wanna, uhh, test 'n tune...


We have open practice this Friday from noon until 10. A perfect time to get started. We can offer lots of help.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> We have open practice this Friday from noon until 10. A perfect time to get started. We can offer lots of help.


see ya at 10. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> see ya at 10. :thumbsup:


Is that beer thirty?


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Is that beer thirty?


I'm on vacation so technically it is beer thirty until I go back.


----------



## JimmyMack12

old_dude said:


> We have open practice this Friday from noon until 10. A perfect time to get started. We can offer lots of help.


Ron, how much is it to come up and practice? If I get off work early enough, I *might* make a trip up Friday. Depends on the $$$ situation for me by then


----------



## LittleStuey

I've got the day off and will also be there for practice.


----------



## sg1

jimmymack12 said:


> ron, how much is it to come up and practice? If i get off work early enough, i *might* make a trip up friday. Depends on the $$$ situation for me by then


$10.00


----------



## sg1

LittleStuey said:


> I've got the day off and will also be there for practice.


LittleStuey????
WOW... On hobbytalk, finally!!

You better be there with that F1 doing 11.5's!!


----------



## ovalracer34

you guys are more into the onroad than me but i need a belt for a losi xxx-s does anyone know of a replacement other than an original belt? its 14 1/2 inches long
the original belt is going for 55.00 on ebay not really wanting to spend that for it


----------



## old_dude

There were several in the parts I sold to Doug K. Maybe he will sell you one?


----------



## ovalracer34

thanks. i just sent him a pm. mine just broke.


----------



## camino86

old_dude said:


> There were several in the parts I sold to Doug K. Maybe he will sell you one?


i have a xxxs roller with a new belt and new chassis its all there except it needs front arms and servo mounts for sale $85


----------



## ovalracer34

camino86 said:


> i have a xxxs roller with a new belt and new chassis its all there except it needs front arms and servo mounts for sale $85


ill think about it. i just bought the graphite one off a guy i race with and the belt was rotted on it. he bought it, put it together and and never drove it. the belt looked great until i looked at it closer and it was dried out.


----------



## Chaz955i

ovalracer34 said:


> ill think about it. i just bought the graphite one off a guy i race with and the belt was rotted on it. he bought it, put it together and and never drove it. the belt looked great until i looked at it closer and it was dried out.


Aren't these just copier machine belts? Can you cross reference against those to find something that works?


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Aren't these just copier machine belts? Can you cross reference against those to find something that works?


Did Goetz hijack your hobbytalk account?


----------



## ovalracer34

ive already looked into that and i cant find any belts that are 1/8x29".


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Did Goetz hijack your hobbytalk account?


Funny, that is who told me where those belts come from. Figured it was worth a shot.

Nah, no hijacking. He is too busy trying to adapt a Rolls Royce Trent 1000 to his Vue but having trouble with the trans tunnel being too tight as well as some heat issues.


----------



## ovalracer34

ive check other belts for touring cars too. does anybody have the crc wildfire? i was wondering if that belt would fit


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Funny, that is who told me where those belts come from. Figured it was worth a shot.


*snicker* That guy is awesome. I wish he was still racin'.


----------



## old_dude

ovalracer34 said:


> ive check other belts for touring cars too. does anybody have the crc wildfire? i was wondering if that belt would fit


That car is unique in that it uses a single belt. I don't know of any other T/C that does that so their belts will all be shorter.


----------



## DougK

old_dude said:


> That car is unique in that it uses a single belt. I don't know of any other T/C that does that so their belts will all be shorter.


Ron are all the belts you gave me with the car for the XXXS? I might be there Sun.

Doug K.


----------



## old_dude

DougK said:


> Ron are all the belts you gave me with the car for the XXXS? I might be there Sun.
> 
> Doug K.


All of them are.


----------



## JimmyMack12

My brand-spankin'-new VTA ride. Gonna try and debut next weekend (June 29th). 

Spec R S1 chassis, with a Pegasus '70 1/2 Camaro body.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Looks good, but it also looks like you need to trim the body so it won't rub on the carpet. Ride height for VTA is 5mm.


----------



## Lessen

Good choice on the satin chrome wheels too. I think that looks awesome.


----------



## ic-racer

Any practice today, or was it just yesterday?


----------



## old_dude

ic-racer said:


> Any practice today, or was it just yesterday?


Yesterday, we race tomorrow (Sunday).


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Is the "beat" Mike Wise challenge still up for Sunday?

I take it is racing and not physically? LOL


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Is the "beat" Mike Wise challenge still up for Sunday?
> 
> I take it is racing and not physically? LOL


We have plaques for the top 3 in each main


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> Looks good, but it also looks like you need to trim the body so it won't rub on the carpet. Ride height for VTA is 5mm.


Slam that car Jimmy. Otherwise it won't be fast.


----------



## ovalracer34

old_dude said:


> Slam that car Jimmy. Otherwise it won't be fast.


i thought you had to add a lot of stickers to make it faster


----------



## jar

*12 ish*

Not gonna make it. Next time for sure. Just have too much going on.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wow - what a day.

Wrenching on the car, having a good qualifer then a bad, having Wayne help me again on my car and then breaking 1/4 lap maybe into the main.

All in all a wild day but enjoyed it and everyone out at The Gate.

Thats racing though - I am shooting for you Brian - won't take you out like nascar guys do though.....


----------



## ovalracer34

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wow - what a day.
> 
> Wrenching on the car, having a good qualifer then a bad, having Wayne help me again on my car and then breaking 1/4 lap maybe into the main.
> 
> All in all a wild day but enjoyed it and everyone out at The Gate.
> 
> Thats racing though - I am shooting for you Brian - won't take you out like nascar guys do though.....


glad you had a decent day.
i fried my motor and destroyed a set of tires in orrville on their oval.


----------



## barney24

if you weren't at the gate today...you missed an awesome day. there were some great battles on the track.


----------



## Chaz955i

A lot of fun at the races today. Return to 1/12th was pretty fun despite having a paper weight for a motor. Good racing guys and looking forward to the next club race.

Congrats to all the class winners!


----------



## Adam B

Thanks for hosting another nice race day. Winger, I may focus on 12th scale for a little bit to mix it up with you. Maybe dabble in WGT also.


----------



## Chaz955i

Adam B said:


> Thanks for hosting another nice race day. Winger, I may focus on 12th scale for a little bit to mix it up with you. Maybe dabble in WGT also.


Excellent, always fun running with you and you've really upped your game. Nice work yesterday.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Any practice day<s> this week?


----------



## sg1

JimmyMack12 said:


> Any practice day<s> this week?


No, track is being changed over for the BRP race this Saturday.
It will be the same oval for the July oval race


----------



## M3Roc

Any chance we'll run F1 this sat? Its really a long time till the 13th and im getting rusty...


----------



## sg1

M3Roc said:


> Any chance we'll run F1 this sat? Its really a long time till the 13th and im getting rusty...


I'm going to say I doubt it.
I personally won't have my F1, I'm going to be running 1/10 truck.

If others bring them we could run them, but I think most will be running 1/10 truck.


----------



## JimmyMack12

M3Roc said:


> Any chance we'll run F1 this sat? Its really a long time till the 13th and im getting rusty...


We *will* be running F1/Indy cars at the Firecracker on July 6th. Bring 'em on out! Hit up this thread for the roll call:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392811


----------



## Racer649

JimmyMack12 said:


> We *will* be running F1/Indy cars at the Firecracker on July 6th. Bring 'em on out! Hit up this thread for the roll call:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=392811


What about VTA ?


----------



## ovalracer34

anybody have a 17.5 motor they want to sell?


----------



## JimmyMack12

Racer649 said:


> What about VTA ?


Yep, VTA on the oval for the Firecracker! Bring 'em on out!  Get your name in the roll call


----------



## Racer649

JimmyMack12 said:


> Yep, VTA on the oval for the Firecracker! Bring 'em on out!  Get your name in the roll call


I think I can make it for VTA but not sure yet.


----------



## M3Roc

So now that im unemployed, can we have a practice twice a week?  lol


----------



## Lessen

M3Roc said:


> So now that im unemployed, can we have a practice twice a week?  lol


If I could get that much track time I might actually be kind of decent at this.. I would also be divorced so... yay for BRP days :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84

YEAH....

D3.5 17.5 is legal, again.... for the time being.....


----------



## JimmyMack12

Any of you guys plannin' on goin' to Nashville for the VTA Southern Nationals?

I'm *thinking* about it, but can't really commit at this point.

Anyone wanna room together? 

http://www.rctech.net/forum/electric-road/736730-2013-u-s-vta-southern-nationals-music-city-u-s.html



> 2013 U.S. VTA+ SOUTHERN NATIONALS
> 
> in MUSIC CITY, U.S.A.
> 
> SEPT 19-22
> 
> DATE:
> Sept 19TH-22ND
> 
> 
> PLACE:
> Thunder RC Raceway 810 Cherokee Ave Nashville, TN 37207
> 615-851-1876
> 
> TROPHY:
> National Title Trophy
> 1st-10th Amain and 1st in lower mains and TQ
> 
> 
> RULES:
> FULL USVTA AND USGT
> 
> http://www.usvintagetransam.com/rules/index.html
> 
> ROAR
> Touring Car and 12th Scale
> 
> ENTRY:
> $35 first class, $15 second class, Jr VTA $10
> 
> 
> CLASSES:
> ____VTA
> ____USGT
> ____17.5 ROAR Stock TC on JACO BLUES
> ____13.5 ROAR Stock 12th Scale
> ____JR VTA


----------



## Chaz955i

Bigz84 said:


> YEAH....
> 
> D3.5 17.5 is legal, again.... for the time being.....


Ha, yeah always legal at the Gate. Amazing how that mistake put everybody in a bad position. Just glad locally the tracks took a stand quickly and stood by it. I get beat by people with more talent, whether their motor is a bit faster makes little difference to me.


----------



## barney24

ovalracer34 said:


> anybody have a 17.5 motor they want to sell?


YGPM for a 17.5 motor


----------



## old_dude

I just read the press release about the D3.5. Yes it is reinstated as a legal motor starting July 1 for about 9 months. Also ROAR must use an independent lab for certification of motors as well as write new rules for motors. Ernie won basicly.


----------



## Mackin

The only ones that made out were the lawyers!


----------



## Lessen

Mackin said:


> The only ones that made out were the lawyers!


I dunno Chuck. I like that there will be more clarification. That's good for us in the long run. IMO, this ended the best way possible for racers. Well, except for Wise who got rid of his.


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> The only ones that made out were the lawyers!


Nothing new there, right? Funny, I've seen posts where people said Ernie was trying to run ROAR into the ground. I have a feeling it is the exact opposite. I think he got exactly what he wanted, his motors approved and ROAR alive to do the work nobody else will do, for free on their own personal time.


----------



## M3Roc

Glad I kept my D3.5.. Not that I use it but it feels more valuable now... Now is the D3.5 = to the trinity motor? I'm curious if I can swap that D3.5 rotor into my 21.5 trinity and get a little more out if the 21.5.


----------



## old_dude

M3Roc said:


> Glad I kept my D3.5.. Not that I use it but it feels more valuable now... Now is the D3.5 = to the trinity motor? I'm curious if I can swap that D3.5 rotor into my 21.5 trinity and get a little more out if the 21.5.


Rotors are a strong tuning option. It depends on the class and course. For the record, the Trinity D3 21.5 motor is legal only with the Trinity purple ring rotor. An interesting point that ROAR made in approving that specific motor.


----------



## M3Roc

The trinity 21.5 motor has a purple rotor in it and the d3.5 has a blue rotor in it but the d3.5 is 17.5 so I can't use it..


----------



## old_dude

M3Roc said:


> The trinity 21.5 motor has a purple rotor in it and the d3.5 has a blue rotor in it but the d3.5 is 17.5 so I can't use it..


I guess I am not sure what motor you are talking about but I did some checking. 
The following 21.5 motors sourced through Trinity/Epic are ROAR legal.
Trinity 21.5 Pulse
Trinity/Epic D3 with the purple rotor only
Trinity/Epic D3.5 with any of the approved spec tuning rotors.
This information is from the ROAR website.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wayne - when is the next club meeting?

Been thinking of ways to get new people involved in the sport to build things up and wondering how much more is needed for the new flooring project.


----------



## sg1

OK boys and girls...

The BRP oval/road track is set up.
If you plan on running the Firecracker oval race in 2 weeks this is your chance to get some practice on that oval 

If you want to run some VTA on the oval or road come on out. The road is big enough to run VTA on!


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne - when is the next club meeting?
> 
> Been thinking of ways to get new people involved in the sport to build things up and wondering how much more is needed for the new flooring project.


If you have some time stop out Saturday and we can talk


----------



## Tread1

For those of you that knew him I'm sad to say Big Steve passed away Thursday night.Please keep his family in your thoughts.


----------



## M3Roc

I don't think I knew him but I deff know how difficult it can be to loose a family member. My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Anyone have an oval setup they are willing to sell? ARTR or Roller

Hell - might rent a set-up if you like to do that.

Like try it out and see if I like it. Want to run our big race coming up.

pm me if you have something or e-mail with pics - thanks

[email protected]


----------



## bobbyh808

Tread1 said:


> For those of you that knew him I'm sad to say Big Steve passed away Thursday night.Please keep his family in your thoughts.


Is that Steve from the gate who was there when I started racing?


----------



## JimmyMack12

clarkwhoracing said:


> Anyone have an oval setup they are willing to sell? ARTR or Roller
> 
> Hell - might rent a set-up if you like to do that.
> 
> Like try it out and see if I like it. Want to run our big race coming up.
> 
> pm me if you have something or e-mail with pics - thanks
> 
> [email protected]


I have a 17.5 Sportsman Truck if you're interested. I'm actually "running the show" for the Firecracker. It's an "OK" ride - ran 3.8s with it yesterday (Wayne was down in the 3.6's in Truck).

It's an F-14 chassis.

I'll bring it up Friday night if you want to give it a shot.


----------



## Chaz955i

bobbyh808 said:


> Is that Steve from the gate who was there when I started racing?


No, you are thinking of the other Steve. Big Steve was mainly doing off road announcing and running the track in Medina. He did come around every once in a while for on-road but the guy you are thinking of is still with us and posting as Tread1. 

You planning on any racing this fall? Heard you got yourself a bike, nice!


----------



## bobbyh808

Chaz955i said:


> No, you are thinking of the other Steve. Big Steve was mainly doing off road announcing and running the track in Medina. He did come around every once in a while for on-road but the guy you are thinking of is still with us and posting as Tread1.
> 
> You planning on any racing this fall? Heard you got yourself a bike, nice!


Oh, ok still sorry to here the sad news. Yes and yes I do plan to jump back in this fall.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Anybody have any idea on what kind of gearing to run in a VTA car? I realize that the track layout changes and all that.

I ran mine yesterday for the first time, and, also realizing it's a 25.5 motor, that it ain't got a whole lot of rip to it. So I'm not sure where to start with gearing on it. Right now, I'm at a 27/84 (48p).


----------



## Bigz84

JimmyMack12 said:


> Anybody have any idea on what kind of gearing to run in a VTA car? I realize that the track layout changes and all that.
> 
> I ran mine yesterday for the first time, and, also realizing it's a 25.5 motor, that it ain't got a whole lot of rip to it. So I'm not sure where to start with gearing on it. Right now, I'm at a 27/84 (48p).


to keep up w/ the likes of Chuck and Joe, you need a FDR (Final Drive Ratio) around 3.6. it would be wise to switch to 64p gears.


----------



## old_dude

JimmyMack12 said:


> Anybody have any idea on what kind of gearing to run in a VTA car? I realize that the track layout changes and all that.
> 
> I ran mine yesterday for the first time, and, also realizing it's a 25.5 motor, that it ain't got a whole lot of rip to it. So I'm not sure where to start with gearing on it. Right now, I'm at a 27/84 (48p).


You need the total drive ratio to be about 3.75. For the Gates large layouts you will hardly ever change. If you haven't run a T/C chassis before you must multiply the internal ratio of the car and the pinion/spur ratio together to get that final drive. Most cars are around 2.0 so 2.0 times your 2.27 is 4.54. A Losi XXX like I used to drive was 1.89 internal so I needed a 1.95 pinion to spur ratio to get 3.75.
The pitch does not mater it is the ratio that counts.


----------



## ovalracer34

would anyone if a d3.5 sensor wire board work on a modified trinity nemesis?


----------



## ic-racer

We had a great time racing last weekend. 

I just ordered the new Tamiya TRF101 F1. The front end is solid and the suspension is on the kingpin, like a BPR. I guess we will see how the durability of this compares to the other cars that have moving A-arms in the front. I don't have mine yet, but this is a picture of the front suspension from another thread. Mine may, or may-not come in time for the next f1 race; it is a brand new design, they just started shipping this last week.


----------



## Chaz955i

ic-racer said:


> We had a great time racing last weekend.
> 
> I just ordered the new Tamiya TRF101 F1. The front end is solid and the suspension is on the kingpin, like a BPR. I guess we will see how the durability of this compares to the other cars that have moving A-arms in the front. I don't have mine yet, but this is a picture of the front suspension from another thread. Mine may, or may-not come in time for the next f1 race; it is a brand new design, they just started shipping this last week.


That is pretty cool.


----------



## M3Roc

Just my luck... I just picked up a new Tamiya F104 VII... In my opinion the entire chassis looks just like the VerII with the addition of the solid front arms and a beefier middle shock which I have but I need that plate that holds it.. The current shock I have on there is longer and wouldn't work with the Tamiya VII mounting plate. I don't see the benefit of this type of suspension but if it works, it works. Ill have to look around for me info on this, it looks exciting!


----------



## Chaz955i

M3Roc said:


> Just my luck... I just picked up a new Tamiya F104 VII... In my opinion the entire chassis looks just like the VerII with the addition of the solid front arms and a beefier middle shock which I have but I need that plate that holds it.. The current shock I have on there is longer and wouldn't work with the Tamiya VII mounting plate. I don't see the benefit of this type of suspension but if it works, it works. Ill have to look around for me info on this, it looks exciting!


Assuming it isn't more fragile than what they had before it seems a bit simpler and there are some that feel reactive caster isn't necessary. I'm running a non-reactive caster front end in 1/12th scale and aside from it being a PIA to assemble I don't notice the car handling any better or worse than my R5 front end. Perhaps the effect is something that is more pronounced in the faster classes?


----------



## ic-racer

M3Roc said:


> Just my luck... I just picked up a new Tamiya F104 VII...


I hope we can compare them side-by side at the track. What are you going to use for motor and electronics? I ordered the 21.5 Speed Passion MMM V3 from F1Paintlabs when I ordered the TRF101. The kit comes with 96T/24T gearing (4:1) which I suspect is not going to be right for 21.5. Tamiya indicate some rear pod changes, so I suspect I'll need to have the chassis in-hand to see what size pinions will actually fit with the kit spur gear.


----------



## M3Roc

ic-racer said:


> I hope we can compare them side-by side at the track. What are you going to use for motor and electronics? I ordered the 21.5 Speed Passion MMM V3 from F1Paintlabs when I ordered the TRF101. The kit comes with 96T/24T gearing (4:1) which I suspect is not going to be right for 21.5. Tamiya indicate some rear pod changes, so I suspect I'll need to have the chassis in-hand to see what size pinions will actually fit with the kit spur gear.


Im using a thunder power motor with the high torque rotor. HW speed controller and a Turnigy 4200 battery I picked up used from Chuck.. Running 88spur-36pinion 64p but that's subject to change. Running a low profile Futaba sitting horizontally and the battery pack up towards the front with the receiver and ESC behind the batt. It'll be interesting to see how the two chassis compare and how fragile that front upper CF brace will be. Its only $5 to replace the entire front assembly the way it is right now and I can imagine it being significantly more with the CF. If there isn't a big enough performance diff, which I don't expect there to be, ill stick with what I have now.

Regarding the rear pod, I was looking at some more pictures here and it looks like the rear pod was modified to make it easier to install a larger or longer motor without having to jam it in. It was also extended laterally to allow for a larger motor to fit or for folks running the SP motors which have the connections coming out the back. With that being said, here are some of the changes compared to the F104VII



The front arms are 2.5mm carbon fibre rather than the plastic used on the F104
Servo can be placed standing up or laid down
The aluminum motor mount has "extended lateral width"
Carbon rear shaft
Quick mounting position from three locations before and after (No idea what this means, maybe the front suspension mounts?)
TRF damper
F104 metal adjustable uprights
TB-03 Aluminum Motor Spacer
HT aluminum servo saver horn
24T hard coat .04 pinion

Here is a link to the RCTech thread about the TRF101.


----------



## old_dude

You will probably want to pick up the adaptor to convert to 64p gears. It only costs a couple of bucks and that will get you away from the metric gears.


----------



## JimmyMack12

old_dude said:


> You need the total drive ratio to be about 3.75. For the Gates large layouts you will hardly ever change. If you haven't run a T/C chassis before you must multiply the internal ratio of the car and the pinion/spur ratio together to get that final drive. Most cars are around 2.0 so 2.0 times your 2.27 is 4.54. A Losi XXX like I used to drive was 1.89 internal so I needed a 1.95 pinion to spur ratio to get 3.75.
> The pitch does not mater it is the ratio that counts.


Thanks, Ron  'Preciate it.

I'll look and see what the internal ratio is.

EDIT: Found it. It's a 1.9 internal ratio. So, right now, I'm at a 84 spur / 27 pinion = 3.11 x 1.9 = 5.91. To get down to a 3.75, I'd need to throw in a 43- or 44-tooth pinion - and that ain't gonna fit (no room for a pinion that big).

I'm gonna look around for other options for spur gears 

Thanks for the help, guys.


----------



## Adam B

Woohoo, Franchise Racing is now a Solaris dealer.

http://www.facebook.com/FRPrez?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## Adam B

JimmyMack12 said:


> Thanks, Ron  'Preciate it.
> 
> I'll look and see what the internal ratio is.


If you have a smart phone, there are apps for gear ratios.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Or, if you're smart and can use a calculator, you can figure it out.


----------



## Lessen

...or if you took math in 4th grade, a pencil works.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Woohoo, Franchise Racing is now a Solaris dealer.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/FRPrez?ref=ts&fref=ts


Yeah, that's pretty awesome. Nice to have a local source for anything, especially items we go through.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> ...or if you took math in 4th grade, a pencil works.


I think I made it to first grade math so I will be using a crayon


----------



## old_dude

JimmyMack12 said:


> Thanks, Ron  'Preciate it.
> 
> I'll look and see what the internal ratio is.
> 
> EDIT: Found it. It's a 1.9 internal ratio. So, right now, I'm at a 84 spur / 27 pinion = 3.11 x 1.9 = 5.91. To get down to a 3.75, I'd need to throw in a 43- or 44-tooth pinion - and that ain't gonna fit (no room for a pinion that big).
> 
> I'm gonna look around for other options for spur gears
> 
> Thanks for the help, guys.


Switch it over to 64p. You will have options that fit and can tune the ratio better.


----------



## Chaz955i

Hey Guys, any road course practice days planned before the carpet tear out? Gotta get this 12th scale figured out.

LTB :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Hey Guys, any road course practice days planned before the carpet tear out? Gotta get this 12th scale figured out.
> 
> LTB :thumbsup:


Maybe later this month 

The next road race (in 2 weeks) we're gonna try the layout we're using for the UF1 race.
There will be ice, dots, and a pit lane 

If it works well or needs tweeking, we'll put that layout or a variation of it down for the last club race of July and the UF1 race. 

There may be time to sneek in a practice night before the last club race of the month


----------



## Adam B

Chaz955i said:


> Hey Guys, any road course practice days planned before the carpet tear out? Gotta get this 12th scale figured out.
> 
> LTB :thumbsup:


I think there is at least 2 more race days planned. I am with you on some 12th scale time.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> The next road race (in 2 weeks) we're gonna try the layout we're using for the UF1 race.
> There will be ice, dots, and a pit lane


Awesome! We need more of that stuff, IMO. So does that mean we can have a 10 minute touring car main with a mandatory stop and go? :wave:


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> I think there is at least 2 more race days planned. I am with you on some 12th scale time.


3 actually. July 13, 27 and Aug. 3.


----------



## Bigz84

I hope to make it on the 13th.

I will be late to the 1st qualifier though. I plan on dropping the family off at the airport @12:30, coming back home, grabbing my cars and heading your way. that puts me at the track roughly at 3:30ish. I just might have to skip the 1st qualifier all together.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> 3 actually. July 13, 27 and Aug. 3.


July 28 will also run VTA along with the F1's


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Maybe later this month
> 
> The next road race (in 2 weeks) we're gonna try the layout we're using for the UF1 race.
> There will be ice, dots, and a pit lane
> 
> If it works well or needs tweeking, we'll put that layout or a variation of it down for the last club race of July and the UF1 race.
> 
> There may be time to sneek in a practice night before the last club race of the month


Cool, sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Any of you on-road racers wanna give oval racing a try for the Firecracker Classic this weekend...my "primary driver" got hurt, and need a driver  It's a 17.5 TOUR Sportsman Truck.

Gimme a holler at 330-388-5956. Just lemme know who you are; I'll be at the track tonight til about 7:00pm.


----------



## Adam B

Post a pic of the layout please.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Post a pic of the layout please.


Yes, please! Tease us.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Nah nah nah nah nah. How's that?


----------



## Adam B

Not sure i am looking forward to the dots and ice for a road race. This isn't Japan.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Not sure i am looking forward to the dots and ice for a road race. This isn't Japan.


Why? Treat them like any other lane divider, just don't hit em.


----------



## Adam B

*Post 1000!!!!*

Just because


----------



## M3Roc

I have gazed upon the layout and I am here to say that it is good! I think the ice and dots will work out pretty good.. It'll be interesting at least.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Post a pic of the layout please.


I think Mackin took a pic last night of the start of the build.
Maybe he would be kind enough to post it


----------



## sg1

I just saw Chuck posted pics from the oval race on facebook.
The pics from the track build were posted on there too.

Just to give a better visual when you look at what's shown...

The ice will be taped down and the tape will run off onto the carpet and give the effect of "lane lines". At the end of the 3' boards next to the ice, flappers will be attached and go out 1/2 way onto the ice. Along the edge of the ice (4" in) there will be 1/18 Losi dots attached to the ice to act as rumble strips. The larger dots will be there as a visual going from one turn to the other (only a few larger dots are shown). The pit lane for the F1 will be at the top left of the track (not complete).

Hope this helps


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> I just saw Chuck posted pics from the oval race on facebook.
> The pics from the track build were posted on there too.
> 
> Just to give a better visual when you look at what's shown...
> 
> The ice will be taped down and the tape will run off onto the carpet and give the effect of "lane lines". At the end of the 3' boards next to the ice, flappers will be attached and go out 1/2 way onto the ice. Along the edge of the ice (4" in) there will be 1/18 Losi dots attached to the ice to act as rumble strips. The larger dots will be there as a visual going from one turn to the other (only a few larger dots are shown). The pit lane for the F1 will be at the top left of the track (not complete).
> 
> Hope this helps


Sounds like fun but I will be out the next few months. Badly broke my leg yesterday and will be out of commission for a while. Sorry but I will not be at the track rebuild.


----------



## Lessen

Chaz955i said:


> Sounds like fun but I will be out the next few months. Badly broke my leg yesterday and will be out of commission for a while. Sorry but I will not be at the track rebuild.


Oh snap! Sorry to hear that Chuck. Get well buddy!


----------



## Lessen

Just saw the pics Wayne. Looks awesome. Excited to take on the esses!


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> Sounds like fun but I will be out the next few months. Badly broke my leg yesterday and will be out of commission for a while. Sorry but I will not be at the track rebuild.


You'll do anything to get out of helping with the rebuild. Sorry to hear about that. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## Lessen

I'll run 17 and 13 this week as long as there's enough gap to do a quick motor swap.

Also, do we expect a few novice? Chase is itching to race.


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> Oh snap! Sorry to hear that Chuck. Get well buddy!


Snap it did. Thanks man. See you in a few months.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Badly broke my leg yesterday and will be out of commission for a while. Sorry but I will not be at the track rebuild.


I didn't know you were an actor.

Was this an off-road motorcycle accident?

RC is a much safer hobby. Get well soon. We still need supervisors. Or at least people that think they are in charge.



Lessen said:


> Oh snap!


Ouch.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Excited to take on the esses!


I think you spelled something wrong there.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> I'll run 17 and 13 this week as long as there's enough gap to do a quick motor swap.


That's what a second chassis is for. Is the missing .5 the same as a day late and a dollar short?



Lessen said:


> Chase is itching to race.


The Gate, RC equivalent of hydrocortizone.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I think you spelled something wrong there.


I don't think so. That's pretty common spelling for the usage.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_motorsport_terms



CarbonJoe said:


> That's what a second chassis is for. Is the missing .5 the same as a day late and a dollar short?


Yeah... 2nd chassis just isn't in the budget and the missing .5 is out of pure laziness.


----------



## CarbonJoe

CarbonJoe said:


> I think you spelled something wrong there.





Lessen said:


> I don't think so. That's pretty common spelling for the usage.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossary_of_motorsport_terms


I do.


----------



## Lessen

Ohhh.. I see what you did there. Cute.


----------



## ic-racer

Just finished the TRF101. I hope to have it out for the next F1 club race. Also, what is the estimated grip level of the new carpet?


----------



## M3Roc

Looks good! Can't wait to see it up close. Looks very similar to the V2 with the exception of the from arms being carbon fiber.


----------



## Adam B

I plan on coming Saturday, but may be leaving the touring cars at home and focus on some pan car action.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> may be leaving the touring cars at home


Fail. :wave:


----------



## Adam B

Josh, you might think about going 12th scale. It is one of the biggest classes.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Fail. :wave:


Hey now, I am not the one that flaked out for a bit and didn't show to race. I will see how it goes, I may bring the 17.5TC and 12th. I am messing with new cars, so I don't want to run more then 2 classes.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Hey now, I am not the one that flaked out for a bit and didn't show to race. I will see how it goes, I may bring the 17.5TC and 12th. I am messing with new cars, so I don't want to run more then 2 classes.


Bring them all and you and Joe can get some extra track time in...


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Bring them all and you and Joe can get some extra track time in...


Now you're talkin' :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> You'll do anything to get out of helping with the rebuild. Sorry to hear about that. Hope you get well soon.


Seemed like a good plan at the time. Ha!

Thanks


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Bring them all and you and Joe can get some extra track time in...


Yeah, just think how many passes you can make through the esses!


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> I plan on coming Saturday, but may be leaving the touring cars at home and focus on some pan car action.





Adam B said:


> Josh, you might think about going 12th scale. It is one of the biggest classes.


Adam, I don't race w/ you for a few months, and this is what happens....

Take a step back a read what your writing. Focus on pan car?

Come on man, what happened? 

I'll be bringing my WGT for sure, but you better run your TC. 

1) I'm in for 17.5
2) WGT
3) 13.5 maybe, if I can convert it over in time, don't think I will though. still set up for asphalt for now.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Josh, you might think about going 12th scale. It is one of the biggest classes.


Dude, you must be high.

I have Very, VERY little desire to run 1:12. I don't care how big the field is. Honestly, the only way I could see myself running 1:12 is if I actually got good at this... like, really good, and I don't see that happening.


----------



## OvalAlston

Look like I may be making a trip out for this I hope this Mike Peterson guy shows up


----------



## Bigz84

OvalAlston said:


> Look like I may be making a trip out for this I hope this Mike Peterson guy shows up


Mike has already told me he is not going to make it


----------



## sg1

I'm going to bring my 1/12, WGT, and F1...
Thinking I may run just F1 and WGT 
I'm NOT like Joe...


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Brian Wedge - contact me on the futaba radio. Will bring it up if you want it.

Have a world gt car coming this week so I get to dabble in the class now.

Thanks for getting the parts ordered Wayne!


----------



## sg1

We're going to finish up the track changeover tonight and be ready for some road racing on Saturday!!

What time should we open Saturday?


----------



## M3Roc

8am! Give me some time to try out the new spur in my t3 and change it to a 96 if I have to and then try that out and then change it again if I have to! Im shooting for second place in VTA and third in F1.. Assuming I run both classes..


----------



## old_dude

Let an old guy sleep in a bit.


----------



## M3Roc

We'll be there till 8 or so


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Let an old guy sleep in a bit.


What?? You've been on vacation resting for the last couple weeks!!


----------



## JimmyMack12

RE: VTA Southern Nationals in Nashville Sep 19-22:

Who all from The Gate is going? I'd be interested in going and sharing/help pay for a hotel room/gas/etc., but, it depends on when you're leaving, as I'd have to work until 4:30pm on the 19th (Thu).


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> What time should we open Saturday?


Same bat time, same bat channel.

Are we expecting a novice group? If not, I know Chase will be more than happy to stay home and go to the movies with mom and sis, but he wants to race.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> Same bat time, same bat channel.
> 
> Are we expecting a novice group? If not, I know Chase will be more than happy to stay home and go to the movies with mom and sis, but he wants to race.


Mia wants to race. As long as you don't mind the carnage with here BRP


----------



## Lessen

Great! I'll have my own carnage to worry about


----------



## sg1

Looks like 9am ish opening.

We still hve some cleaning to do, but shouldn't take too long


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> Looks like 9am ish opening.
> 
> We still hve some cleaning to do, but shouldn't take too long


That's a good time - I will need it.

Wayne pm me a total on what I owe for parts so I bring enough.

If anyone has a beater world gt body could you bring it up?

Thanks


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> That's a good time - I will need it.
> 
> Wayne pm me a total on what I owe for parts so I bring enough.
> 
> If anyone has a beater world gt body could you bring it up?
> 
> Thanks



Just bring LOTS of $$ 
I didn't see an invoice yet so I don't know what you owe.
Stuff should be here today.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I will pick the money off the money tree I have out in the woods!!!!

LOL

Thanks for ordering it Wayne.


----------



## sg1

Will Mike Peterson be there tomorrow??


----------



## Lessen

I do not believe so Wayne.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Will Mike Peterson be there tomorrow??





Lessen said:


> I do not believe so Wayne.


Still smarting from his "take downs" I guess?


----------



## Bigz84

Wayne,
sign me up for:

17.5 TC
WGT

see you all when I get there...

Don't be shy about starting late... 3:30ish......


----------



## jar

Adam B said:


> Hey now, I am not the one that flaked out for a bit and didn't show to race. I will see how it goes, I may bring the 17.5TC and 12th. I am messing with new cars, so I don't want to run more then 2 classes.


I'd like to run some 12th too.


----------



## M3Roc

I have my 12 XTi that im thinking about moving along into new hands.. Ill have it with me tomorrow if anyone is interested.


----------



## Lessen

Great day at the track. Thanks as always to all those who make the program go round. Car was pretty good and I feel I finished where I best could have.


----------



## Adam B

I always enjoy my time at the gate. But I think the dots stink. Also go back to the technical layouts. Crazy that a cruddy racer like me is getting 8.5 second laps. I think this is the first time I really didn't like a layout there.


----------



## jar

*12vish*

I watched Joe hit the boards, around the fourth lap. Waiting for the marshal I drive by and pull 3/4 a lap. Somehow we held even for five minutes. Then six minutes in he starts pulling. In two minutes, 3/4s of a lap. How's that possible? Really great job Joe.


----------



## Lessen

So what if they ditch the dots and use ice only with the same layout... would you still hate it? Also, this layout is more technical than you give credit for I think. The fast line through the esses is one car width for the better part of 40 ft. This layout is probably one of the best examples of setup compromise and there is no room for "driving style" through the esses. Personally, I experienced two distinctly different setups today. One was faster through the esses and slower through the "T", the other just the opposite. The setup that was faster through the "T" was actually the faster car hot lap vs. hot lap, but not the setup I chose for the main. I chose to be slower but able to gap coming onto the straight. Race car vs. Qually car. Rarely, do we get that opportunity because we never get turns with such varying characteristics. Hands down one of the best layouts I've raced.


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> So what if they ditch the dots and use ice only with the same layout... would you still hate it? Also, this layout is more technical than you give credit for I think. The fast line through the esses is one car width for the better part of 40 ft. This layout is probably one of the best examples of setup compromise and there is no room for "driving style" through the esses. Personally, I experienced two distinctly different setups today. One was faster through the esses and slower through the "T", the other just the opposite. The setup that was faster through the "T" was actually the faster car hot lap vs. hot lap, but not the setup I chose for the main. I chose to be slower but able to gap coming onto the straight. Race car vs. Qually car. Rarely, do we get that opportunity because we never get turns with such varying characteristics. Hands down one of the best layouts I've raced.


It is hard to get a layout that every driver will like it; to me it was an easy layout. Thanks for having a good place for us to race. Josh you changed so much stuff you do not know if it is right or not. You can P.M your comments...


----------



## jar

The dots make a difference. In a way, it puts a level of randomness into the track. They're tight enough that the fastest line is around them but, in the case where better judgement falls victum to the absolute need for a fast lap one may be however improbably, impelled to go striaght across and that's not to say it doesn't work; as evidenced by Joe's last lap pass, getting onto the straight for the 12th main. It's great, a little different and Joe capitalised.

I'm still wondering how the engineers thought this one up. It's really good.


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> The dots make a difference. In a way, it puts a level of randomness into the track. They're tight enough that the fastest line is around them but, in the case where better judgement falls victum to the absolute need for a fast lap one may be however improbably, impelled to go striaght across and that's not to say it doesn't work; as evidenced by Joe's last lap pass, getting onto the straight for the 12th main. It's great, a little different and Joe capitalised.
> 
> I'm still wondering how the engineers thought this one up. It's really good.




I can tell you the story behind the engineering feat behind this layout....

There wasn't one....



I can say there may be parts of the layout that get tweeked around when we set it up again in 2 weeks. I listened to a few folks who liked some area and not others and then sketched a few things down on a piece of T.P. and put it in my pocket for next time we set it up  

Thanks all who came out and see you guys next week for BRP oval/road racing or 2 weeks for a club race and UF1 race!

Luv,
Wayne


----------



## old_dude

That layout created some crazy racing. I will call it weird technical. You could cut crazy fast laps but so could everyone. A small mistake and it was a challenge to make up the lost time. Todd and I had a whale of a good time in WGT and we were breaking into the 7's but clip a dot and that tenth that you gained went away.
We have a UF1 race in two weeks and part of this layout was done to test it for the F1 cars. We learned a lot and we will adjust from here.


----------



## Bigz84

great time as always, thanks Gate crew. 

Mackin, I missed ya, not the same w/o you there buddy

the track, well, I have to agree w/ Willie, it was easy, after I got my carpet legs back under me after a couple month break. 

Willie, you had a great run in the Main (actually had a great car all day), I tried different lines just to catch you, and nothing seemed to work. Good Job. Just watching you car, you sold me on that chassis, even though I never got to drive it 

As I told Adam, I'm not a fan of doing 8s laps. I'd rather be doing 10s, high 9s, but that is just me. the dots and ice, yeah it was different, and it was a nice change of pace. I wouldn't miss it though, nor would I be upset if I saw it again.

Ron, I never had so much fun racing against you. Never in VTA, were we that close, ALL DAY. In VTA, between us, I was either the fast one that day, or it was you, clear cut. But for us to be a 10th of second apart, all race long, swapping the lead almost every other lap, talk about having to have concentration and a steady wheel. That was fun...


see you all next time...


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> So what if they ditch the dots and use ice only with the same layout... would you still hate it? Also, this layout is more technical than you give credit for I think. The fast line through the esses is one car width for the better part of 40 ft. This layout is probably one of the best examples of setup compromise and there is no room for "driving style" through the esses. Personally, I experienced two distinctly different setups today. One was faster through the esses and slower through the "T", the other just the opposite. The setup that was faster through the "T" was actually the faster car hot lap vs. hot lap, but not the setup I chose for the main. I chose to be slower but able to gap coming onto the straight. Race car vs. Qually car. Rarely, do we get that opportunity because we never get turns with such varying characteristics. Hands down one of the best layouts I've raced.


First, the gates drivers stand is not tall enough for dots. Stand where I do, and try to drive around the curve by the door. I never had an issue with the first strip of dots, but the ones leading to the not straight. Maybe if I had stood on the wood box it would have been better. Maybe an example of how where you stand effects how you handle a turn could be seen when you watch your video. watch how you handle the sweeper. Also since you are a big race fan, how legal is it to cut a corner through grass to make a pass, this happened a couple times with the dots and ice. What big event in this country uses dots? It is not the norm Josh. I don't plan on racing in Japan ever, so i don't want to deal with them. Ice only would be horrible also, but that's normal in oval. I gave up oval to do TC, so I would be happy never seeing it again. 

As far as the technicality of this track.... I have been only running touring car about 3 years now I think, and not until the past Halloween classic have I been trying to take it somewhat serious. Usually i would "flake out" and take time off. I don't need pens, paper, statistics, test results, etc to know that when I am matching a racers lap times like Willie or doing better then Todd, both of whom I have raced with since I discovered MSI, the track is easy. I personally like the technical tracks with around a 10 second lap time. 

I will probably be back for the next club race even though the layout is something I do not like just for track time.


----------



## Lessen

mrbighead said:


> Josh you changed so much stuff you do not know if it is right or not. You can P.M your comments...


Willie, this is a discussion forum man. I'm not going to hide my comments. If you call somebody out in the open, there's a chance they will respond. 

Lets see... I tested a total of 9 chassis adjustments all day in 14 runs. The difference from my main setup to what I started the day with was one position of RR shock angle. I did however change motors 6 times. That was a bulk of the work. I also had to scramble like crazy to fix a CV pin right before the main. Yes, I was pretty busy yesterday for sure. I also have notes on handling per run, all chassis/motor/timing/gearing adjustments logged as well as hot laps, average lap, motor & tire temps in most of those runs as well. Just because I'm not fast doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing. However, you probably stopped reading that after the 2nd line because you "don't care" as you've told me before, but that's cool man. I completely understand that you have your own program to deal with. How could you possibly know what I'm doing?

You are absolutely correct Willie. It is difficult to have layouts that everybody likes. I find the vast majority of typical layouts to be rather bland, but that's what many folks are comfortable with and therefor tend to like. I like the quirky stuff myself, the stuff with personality. I just don't whine when it's traditional and unsurprising. As Ron noted, they will make some tweaks to it and hopefully will be more refined toward what more folks are used to without losing the personality that it has now :thumbsup: 

Honestly, the dots going away wouldn't be a big deal. I wonder what it would be like if they kept the ice, but ran a long radius flapper 8-10" inside the perimeter of it?


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> First, the gates drivers stand is not tall enough for dots. Stand where I do, and try to drive around the curve by the door. I never had an issue with the first strip of dots, but the ones leading to the not straight.


I hear ya. Not so much an issue with the height of the stand as much as the distance from those last couple dots to the wooden lane barrier. If the dots were out slightly further or the barrier were close to the stand we could better see the back edge of the dots or even their entirety. That's a fair point. I'm sure Wayne and Ron will take note.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Great day at the track! I thrashed the entire time on getting the 1/12 scale ready and then set-up the world gt for the first time.

I actually liked the track because it made you focus and you had to drive no forgiveness from flaps you could bounce off. All I could say if you could not see is move. I changed around a few times until I had a comfortable view.

I think yesterday was my best day of racing and I got to finish two mains with BRIAN!

I have to say that is the first time I have slipped and fell on ice in July! Hope that spill was filmed!!!

Thank you guys for the help and the bodies on the World GT! Robert I might bring up a unpainted body for a 1/12 scale and World GT if you want to do some artistic work.

Looking forward for racing in three weeks again!

Great Job Joe for the awesome comeback - shows why you were in the top at the indoor champs!


----------



## mrbighead

Lessen said:


> Willie, this is a discussion forum man. I'm not going to hide my comments. If you call somebody out in the open, there's a chance they will respond.
> 
> Lets see... I tested a total of 9 chassis adjustments all day in 14 runs. The difference from my main setup to what I started the day with was one position of RR shock angle. I did however change motors 6 times. That was a bulk of the work. I also had to scramble like crazy to fix a CV pin right before the main. Yes, I was pretty busy yesterday for sure. I also have notes on handling per run, all chassis/motor/timing/gearing adjustments logged as well as hot laps, average lap, motor & tire temps in most of those runs as well. Just because I'm not fast doesn't mean I don't know what I'm doing. However, you probably stopped reading that after the 2nd line because you "don't care" as you've told me before, but that's cool man. I completely understand that you have your own program to deal with. How could you possibly know what I'm doing?
> 
> You are absolutely correct Willie. It is difficult to have layouts that everybody likes. I find the vast majority of typical layouts to be rather bland, but that's what many folks are comfortable with and therefor tend to like. I like the quirky stuff myself, the stuff with personality. I just don't whine when it's traditional and unsurprising. As Ron noted, they will make some tweaks to it and hopefully will be more refined toward what more folks are used to without losing the personality that it has now :thumbsup:
> Honestly, the dots going away wouldn't be a big deal. I wonder what it would be like if they kept the ice, but ran a long radius flapper 8-10" inside the perimeter of it?


Josh, I have watched you race for two or three years now.You have gotten better, you write every thing down for what. You come on here with this sad story always of I could of done this or that. I hate to see any body struggle and quit racing." However, you probably stopped reading that after the 2nd line because you don't care".This is true some what, but I don't have time to waste talking to you about this so keep posting " this is my last reply about this discussion. Have a nice day.


----------



## Lessen

It's all good Willie  I hope you come down for the next one two weeks. I'll still run wide for ya :thumbup:


----------



## Bigz84

I wonder what it would be like if they kept the ice, but ran a long radius flapper 8-10" inside the perimeter of it?

i'd personally would hate that. as we all know, a tight line is a fast line. we are all used to running our cars next to the flapper. so you put ice down next to that, watch your cars spin out of control. leave the dots if you are going to do something like that. my 2 cents

wow, so much talk about layout, just like MSI:thumbsup:

Josh, I see where your coming from w/ your set up changes, and I really do get it. my question is, how often do you leave a set up on from round to round? my point is, if you change something every round, how do you really know what works. I usually, and this is just me from my personal exp, is to leave something on for a couple rounds, to make sure if you messed up (driving) one round to the next, you get a true reading on what you have done. Please don't take this as an attack, as I know what your doing, and for gods sake, more power to you for taking more notes than I think I did in college... . I get it... I even started to take a few notes for my asphalt car...

I admire your time and thought you put into your car setups and handling. as I forgot to say earlier in my 1st post today, I thought your car looked the best I have seen it. The driving line needs to be worked on, as Adam and Joe were watching, I told Adam he (you) need to tighten it up (while you were leading the main), and right after that, Joe yelled across the room to you, to tighten it up, and you did... it's all about the lines you take, as much as handling, I think.... leave your car as it sits, and drive the snot out of it. Watch your times come down, I think. Overall, your getting better, faster w/ that car. And that, to me, is a good thing. We all need to be as fast as Joe's TQ qualifying run... WOW....

For example, yesterday, my WGT car would want to spin out every time i'd make a left turn (back side of the "t"), I changed my driving line, and that negated the horrible setup (tweak?) that was on it... BTW, Wayne, PM me on what can cure that.....


----------



## Chaz955i

Damn, looks like I missed a good one.

And don't take it so personal if someone doesn't like a layout. They aren't ripping anyone or the effort, just giving some constructive criticism. I tend to agree with them regarding more challenging layouts. :thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe

I like pie.

Actually, I though this layout was a blast. It's always fun to try something different.

You can still run tight lines with the small dots. The trick is how much you can use the dots as "kerbing" like F1 cars do.


----------



## jgullo53

not trying to sound like a "newb" but what does BRP on the schedule mean???


----------



## Chaz955i

jgullo53 said:


> not trying to sound like a "newb" but what does BRP on the schedule mean???


BRP is a 1/18th scale series that runs mainly on ovals.


----------



## jgullo53

Chaz955i said:


> BRP is a 1/18th scale series that runs mainly on ovals.


AH, got it, its ringing a bell now, thanks!!!


----------



## old_dude

A lot of discussion on that layout. I saw one problem with the dots, they took rubber as the day went along. When we first used the ice we now have the same thing happened. The result was more traction on the ice than the carpet especially for a rubber tire. That is when we waxed and polished it which solved the problem. With the F1 car, if the front tire touched the dot it would unload the inside rear tire, grab traction with the inside front and try to spin the car out. Not what the intent was at all. I will discuss this with the track crew and see if the dots will clean and take the same polish treatment (if we use them again). On another note: we may have another system to replace them by the next road course. We would like to simulate curbing and make it more visible. All in the evolution of better and better tracks.
Sometimes you win and sometimes not so much but you always learn.


----------



## sg1

I'm sad to say but I think all the small dots will be gone and replaced by curbs 
Dave Berry is making some stuff for us to use at the UF1 race.

For Saturday's club race we may not use the curbs for all the classes, just the VTA and F1.

There are a couple of Radii that may get increased and a lane pinched down a few feet.




I just hope with a few changes Adam mans up and runs 1/12...... 



P.S.

I stopped at the track to pick my stuff up today and do inventory, so I tossed my 1/12 and WGT on the track.

7.6's were as good as I could do....


----------



## Bigz84

P.S.

I stopped at the track to pick my stuff up today and do inventory, so I tossed my 1/12 and WGT on the track.

7.6's were as good as I could do....


you suck Wayne.... 

I was a little upset you didn't run your WGT. Now that I think about it, you would have been just in the way between Ron and I, you know, while you would have been passing us, throwing off our driving lines.

good grief, your WGT is fast


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> P.S.
> 
> I stopped at the track to pick my stuff up today and do inventory, so I tossed my 1/12 and WGT on the track.
> 
> 7.6's were as good as I could do....
> 
> 
> you suck Wayne....
> 
> I was a little upset you didn't run your WGT. Now that I think about it, you would have been just in the way between Ron and I, you know, while you would have been passing us, throwing off our driving lines.
> 
> good grief, your WGT is fast



You and Ron ran well all day!
It was fun to watch you guys.
I woulda been in the way 

I ran a 6 minute run, 7.6 hot lap and 7.8 last lap.
I didn't change anything on it from our previous layout.
I had big tires (2.11"), 43-88, and 20* of timing.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> You and Ron ran well all day!
> It was fun to watch you guys.
> I woulda been in the way
> 
> I ran a 6 minute run, 7.6 hot lap and 7.8 last lap.
> I didn't change anything on it from our previous layout.
> I had big tires (2.11"), 43-88, and 20* of timing.


yeah, I need to do my homework on gearing for this car. I ran completely different what you ran.

i was about to run on the rims, front and back on the tires.
I have less timing in my motor, I think?
and I have larger pinion on it right now, compensating for the tires.

ugh, so much to learn about this car. need to learn it quick to even have a chance at the Classic or the Champs, if I get to go....

thanks for the info Wayne. oh, I just looked at the underside of the chassis and saw the right front was digging into the carpet, resulting in my spinning out on right turns. 

my ride height for the front, I know, not recommended, was around 3.2 on the right, and 3.8 on the left. the thing is, I had the car balanced out and tires were cut even when the day started, and I has this problem once the car hit the track. started off the day w/ a 5mm ride height in the front.

I need to put the car on a set up station and get the car level again before a make a set up change. although seeing you guys run the orange springs, is making me rethink running the white springs.

probably won't change anything, the car is super easy to drive, when set right. I can't base my results on you... putting (laps) on people at the Champs.... silly...


----------



## Lessen

Todd:

Thanks. You're right, the car WAS the best it's ever been. It was far from great as it didn't like to do everything well, but it was good for me and my ability. On tuning... I came into yesterday with a major change and had planned to keep it on the car and work around it if necessary. That worked out rather well because it was pretty good "off the truck" so I got lucky there. Here's the general breakdown of what I was working on yesterday...

P1: Off the truck
P2: motor swap; no chassis work
P3: motor swap; no chassis work
P4: gearing change; FR ARB change
Q1: no motor work; FR spring change
P5: motor swap; RR shock angle change
Q2: no motor work; revert Q1 spring change, RR shock angle change
P6: motor swap; no chassis work
Q3: motor swap; FR toe change
M: motor swap; revert Q3 toe change, FR ARB change

I get your concept of keeping a change or particular setup on the car for more than one round. Yes, it certainly can build some confidence that it's either working or not working. However, for me (and this is just the way I'm wired and the way I tackle things), it's a waste of opportunity. Even at my lower skill level I can tell if the car is easier or more difficult to drive in 3 or 4 minutes of practice, as long as the car is going out EXACTLY like it was the previous round save for the change. That's why I'm so meticulous about double checking all the common variables that may change ever so slightly.. ride height, droop, camber, toe and corner weights is huge. That's just me. I try to only make one change at a time, but there are certainly cases where I will do two because I've learned what a larger swing will do to the car. Generally, if I like a change I'll build upon it next session. If not, I'll revert and try something else. 

Driving line: Yes, fundamentally I need to focus on driving tighter. Some of it is car, most of it is focus. The car part has come a long way, the mental aspect is far more troubling for me to figure out.


----------



## Bigz84

LOL...yes, yes it is, for me too

see you next time :wave:


----------



## Adam B

I will have an onpoint 12th scale next time I come. If anything I will just go back to the CRC and run it.


----------



## barney24

i sure was happy with my cars, the layout was a blast.

the great thing about PAN CARS = running the same setup you've run for the past year

Mike Clark - best racing yet! I had a lot of fun and nobody got their car broken


----------



## M3Roc

Personally, even though I only ran VTA and F1 for two runs, I loved the track layout. I agree that if you stand at diff areas on the stand, its dificult to see all of the track so raising the stand, I would not be against. The rest of the story regarding the dots and such, I think is just being picky. A lot of people seem to be adjusted to one style of racing and get thrown off when something new appears. At any rate, im excited to see what the changes will be.. If we remove the dots, the ice has to go too, it doesn't make sense to keep it. I think the dots force a tighter line and I like being use to that then having lots of passing room.


----------



## JimmyMack12

jgullo53 said:


> not trying to sound like a "newb" but what does BRP on the schedule mean???


Jeremy, those are the Bud's Racing Products' 1/18th scale "pan cars" - it's a spec class. The Gate gets a fairly decent field of cars for them. 

http://brpracing.com/18scale.html


----------



## jgullo53

ok i get it now, i was just more confused on if it was an oval day or onroad day before, i didnt wanna travel 3 hours with my VTA car just for it to be an oval day haha...


----------



## JimmyMack12

jgullo53 said:


> ok i get it now, i was just more confused on if it was an oval day or onroad day before, i didnt wanna travel 3 hours with my VTA car just for it to be an oval day haha...


They're running oval this week (July 20).

I'm trying to get a "VTA on the oval" class going nationwide: http://usvsc.webs.com

Can't make it this weekend (got a college graduation party to go to), but, we'll see what happens next time


----------



## sg1

jgullo53 said:


> ok i get it now, i was just more confused on if it was an oval day or onroad day before, i didnt wanna travel 3 hours with my VTA car just for it to be an oval day haha...


For the BRP days we run road and oval for the 1/18 cars.
We also run 1/10 trucks on the oval and VTA and F1's on the road portion if they come out.

I plan on running VTA this Saturday and Truck class 

-Wayne


----------



## M3Roc

VTA oval was interesting....... IDK if I would put my car out there again but I will admit it was fun..


----------



## Racer649

M3Roc said:


> VTA oval was interesting....... IDK if I would put my car out there again but I will admit it was fun..


Lots of fun but it was a bit rough


----------



## M3Roc

My new body probably was not the best to break in during an oval VTA run..


----------



## jgullo53

sg1 said:


> For the BRP days we run road and oval for the 1/18 cars.
> We also run 1/10 trucks on the oval and VTA and F1's on the road portion if they come out.
> 
> I plan on running VTA this Saturday and Truck class
> 
> -Wayne


Ok, so VTA would be for sure if ppl showed up with them ok i will see the dates when i get back and post a week before and see who would show up with VTA...


----------



## Mackin

jgullo53 said:


> Ok, so VTA would be for sure if ppl showed up with them ok i will see the dates when i get back and post a week before and see who would show up with VTA...



VTA will be run at the next Sat the 27th at the club race and also will be run the next day at the UF1 Midwest race on Sun.


----------



## jgullo53

Mackin said:


> VTA will be run at the next Sat the 27th at the club race and also will be run the next day at the UF1 Midwest race on Sun.


i wont be back in the states til mid august, i was looking to find a time in september when VTA would be running...


----------



## CarbonJoe

jgullo53 said:


> i wont be back in the states til mid august, i was looking to find a time in september when VTA would be running...


Every club race. Check the schedule at http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## jgullo53

ugh, the weekend i get home, its shutting down for a month!! oh well i will find other times to make it down haha...


----------



## clarkwhoracing

*Lipo batteries*

Quick question for you guys.

What are you using for a voltage cutoff to cycle batteries?

I see 3.0 and I see no lower than 2.8 to be safe.

Want to make sure before I burn something up!


----------



## CarbonJoe

clarkwhoracing said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> 
> What are you using for a voltage cutoff to cycle batteries?
> 
> I see 3.0 and I see no lower than 2.8 to be safe.
> 
> Want to make sure before I burn something up!


No point in cycling them. I just leave mine after the mains until the night before the next race day, then charge them up so all my cars are ready to go.

If you do cycle them, there's nothing to be gained in going less than 3.2V per cell.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

CarbonJoe said:


> No point in cycling them. I just leave mine after the mains until the night before the next race day, then charge them up so all my cars are ready to go.
> 
> If you do cycle them, there's nothing to be gained in going less than 3.2V per cell.


I want to find the best packs ( I have accumulated a few and like to thin them out ) - only reason I am cycling.

I understand no gain from doing so on the lipos.

Thanks


----------



## M3Roc

Ive never been able to find a good answer on this either but a good source tells me 3.0v.. I've cycled an old single cell pack before and I kept it safe around 3.2v minimum. Some people say it depends on the quality of the pack, I don't think so. Lithium Polymer reacts different based on voltage, not quality so dropping it below its threshold which according to an electrical engineer whom I trust quite a bit, is 3.0v, will irreversibly change the chemistry, in turn damaging the cell.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Quick question for you guys.
> 
> What are you using for a voltage cutoff to cycle batteries?
> 
> I see 3.0 and I see no lower than 2.8 to be safe.
> 
> Want to make sure before I burn something up!



At 3.0v and a 35a or 40a discharge the lipo will rebound up to 3.3v to 3.4v.

You may not want to cycle it down that low simply because the info you retrieve from cycling is not accurate.

You're only using the battery from 4.2v to 3.8v


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm thinking about making the dive back into 12th racing this fall, either that or VTA. I haven't ran 12th in ages, we were still using 4 cell last time I raced 12th. Only thing that scares me off of 12th is the whole foam tire and cutting them down, and the gearing too. I'm sure if I do get one someone will help me. Although VTA might make sence with me running a rubber tire car now. Not sure which way to go.

Jeff


----------



## barney24

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'm thinking about making the dive back into 12th racing this fall, either that or VTA. I haven't ran 12th in ages, we were still using 4 cell last time I raced 12th. Only thing that scares me off of 12th is the whole foam tire and cutting them down, and the gearing too. I'm sure if I do get one someone will help me. Although VTA might make sence with me running a rubber tire car now. Not sure which way to go.
> 
> Jeff


go 1/12th Jeff. i can help you with tires and you can use my truer, gearing is a piece of cake if you're running the same motors as i am (Revtech Kill Shot from Wayne). You'll have a blast. We usually run a b-main for us slower guys so no need to fear the speed. As i mentioned to you before, I have a brand new, mostly built CRC Xi that I'm selling. I also have a used Xi cheaper. Get a good battery, charge at 8 amps, get a motor from Wayne and you're set. The Hobbywing Speedo is only about $129 and works very well.


----------



## M3Roc

Can anyone point me in a direction to getting an assortment of aluminum spacers? I need sizes from .5mm up to 4mm in .5mm increments. Ive found diff ones online but im not paying $5 for four or five .5mm spacers, I don't care what company shat them out. Is there any generic aluminum brand out there that im not seeing?


----------



## Adam B

M3Roc said:


> Can anyone point me in a direction to getting an assortment of aluminum spacers? I need sizes from .5mm up to 4mm in .5mm increments. Ive found diff ones online but im not paying $5 for four or five .5mm spacers, I don't care what company shat them out. Is there any generic aluminum brand out there that im not seeing?


What size diameter inside hole do you need? Integy makes shims and Franchise Racing Products is an Integy distributor. Talk to Mike.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

sg1 said:


> At 3.0v and a 35a or 40a discharge the lipo will rebound up to 3.3v to 3.4v.
> 
> You may not want to cycle it down that low simply because the info you retrieve from cycling is not accurate.
> 
> You're only using the battery from 4.2v to 3.8v



Thanks for all the info guys.

Just want to see what I got and go from there.

I am sure the best packs will be the Power Push ones I have.....


----------



## JimmyMack12

August 10 is an oval date, correct?


----------



## sg1

JimmyMack12 said:


> August 10 is an oval date, correct?


We will have oval and road.
Not sure what the oval will look like yet 
The road kinda uses parts of the oval and is usually fairly easy and open.


----------



## M3Roc

Adam B said:


> What size diameter inside hole do you need? Integy makes shims and Franchise Racing Products is an Integy distributor. Talk to Mike.


What ever is standard for M3 screws. 3mm I think.


----------



## M3Roc

Hey how is the track gonna be setup for next weekend?


----------



## sg1

M3Roc said:


> Hey how is the track gonna be setup for next weekend?


I'm glad you asked 

The layout we had 2 weeks ago with dots and ice will be very close to what we will run on Saturday for the club race.

Changes for Saturday's club race:
1. no dots
2. no ice
3. a few larger radii
4. ice and dots will be replaced with flappers (same 4' radius).
5. the "esses" will be a little deaper (3')

After the race on Saturday night we will change a few things:
1. 4' radii flappers will be removed
2. two 4' radii berm sets will be installed (replacing flappers)
3. large dots will be put out

Doors will be open 9:30 on Saturday and racing at 3:00.

We will have practice for the UF1 race after Saturday's club race (F1's and VTA's).

Doors will open 7:30 on Sunday and racing at noon.


----------



## M3Roc

Sounds good. I like the last setup we had two weeks ago, it'll be interesting to see the changes. Same layout for sunday race?


----------



## sg1

M3Roc said:


> Sounds good. I like the last setup we had two weeks ago, it'll be interesting to see the changes. Same layout for sunday race?


Yep, just with the few minor changes listed on the above post


----------



## EAMotorsports

Any word on an IIC Warm up race? Southwest has tickets on sale to Cleveland right now! LOL

EA


----------



## sg1

EAMotorsports said:


> Any word on an IIC Warm up race? Southwest has tickets on sale to Cleveland right now! LOL
> 
> EA



EA,

We are set for September 13th and 14th (Friday night practice and Saturday race).
Last year I think we did a Sunday (15th) practice then.

-Wayne


----------



## camino86

is the price on sunday the same as club race?willthe vta class be ran the same as normal orwill they have a different qal and main setup like f1?


----------



## Bigz84

*tc 17.5 for aug 3rd*

roll call for the 3rd...

Willie?
mike?
Adam?
Joe?
josh?
Mel?
me?
others...?

after the last race, I threw a completely different setup on the 17.5 car and i need to see how it is going to react.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Of course.


----------



## Lessen

Ahhh, can't make it. Ill be out if town.


----------



## Adam B

Not sure. Seems all heck is breaking loose and work is crazy. I won't know if I can make this Saturday until Friday night probably.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Not sure. Seems all heck is breaking loose and work is crazy. I won't know if I can make this Saturday until Friday night probably.


Wayne will save you a seat next to him.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

barney24 said:


> go 1/12th Jeff. i can help you with tires and you can use my truer, gearing is a piece of cake if you're running the same motors as i am (Revtech Kill Shot from Wayne). You'll have a blast. We usually run a b-main for us slower guys so no need to fear the speed. As i mentioned to you before, I have a brand new, mostly built CRC Xi that I'm selling. I also have a used Xi cheaper. Get a good battery, charge at 8 amps, get a motor from Wayne and you're set. The Hobbywing Speedo is only about $129 and works very well.


Well I picked up a Hobbywing Justock esc today so I'm on the way. Slow but sure....lol


----------



## camino86

Kyosho Racer said:


> Well I picked up a Hobbywing Justock esc today so I'm on the way. Slow but sure....lol


are u going vta or 1/12?i thought 1/12 ran 1s batterys and esc


----------



## Kyosho Racer

camino86 said:


> are u going vta or 1/12?i thought 1/12 ran 1s batterys and esc


Leaning towards 1/12 but VTA is also an option. Either way I'll need a servo, chassis and a motor. Really wanting to do 1/12th more than VTA.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

The esc I got yesterday may not work for 1/12. If not I will have to get a one cell esc.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Kyosho Racer said:


> The esc I got yesterday may not work for 1/12. If not I will have to get a one cell esc.


You can always add a small 2s LiPo Rx pack.


----------



## old_dude

Kyosho Racer said:


> The esc I got yesterday may not work for 1/12. If not I will have to get a one cell esc.


The other option is a booster. If you don't have one let me know and I can loan you one to start.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

old_dude said:


> The other option is a booster. If you don't have one let me know and I can loan you one to start.


Thanks Ron and Joe. I may go that route or may use that esc for something else. Will see once I get to that point. It will be a little while till I will have it up and running. Can anyone suggest a good 1 cell lipo and a good servo for 12th?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Kyosho Racer said:


> Thanks Ron and Joe. I may go that route or may use that esc for something else. Will see once I get to that point. It will be a little while till I will have it up and running. Can anyone suggest a good 1 cell lipo and a good servo for 12th?


Servo: Futaba 9650.

Battery: I'm using the ROAR approved Turnigy nano-tech 5600mAh, which is about $24.61 at the HobbyKing USA warehouse. Others run the Turnigy A Spec 6000 (not ROAR approved, if that matters).

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...e_Lipo_Pack_ROAR_APPROVED_USA_Warehouse_.html


----------



## Kyosho Racer

CarbonJoe said:


> Servo: Futaba 9650.
> 
> Battery: I'm using the ROAR approved Turnigy nano-tech 5600mAh, which is about $24.61 at the HobbyKing USA warehouse. Others run the Turnigy A Spec 6000 (not ROAR approved, if that matters).
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/...e_Lipo_Pack_ROAR_APPROVED_USA_Warehouse_.html


Thanks Joe


----------



## LordBaer

Let me know how that goes, I was planning on using that esc for my 12th also (when I return). Missed the 2s minimum in the specs.


----------



## CarbonJoe

LordBaer said:


> Let me know how that goes, I was planning on using that esc for my 12th also (when I return). Missed the 2s minimum in the specs.


Plenty of people used either a small 2s LiPo receiver pack or a voltage booster to run their receiver and ESC in 1/12 scale before 1s specific ESCs were released. They work fine. In 1/12 scale, I used a receiver pack. In World GT, I used a booster. The booster was easier since I only had to charge one battery instead of two.

Booster from here:
http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/..._for_Servo_Rx_1S_to_5v_1A_USA_Warehouse_.html


----------



## old_dude

This one is better but may cost more.

http://teamnovak.com/products/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=13&products_id=411


----------



## LordBaer

Wow, why is the novak 10x more expensive? Is it really that much better?


----------



## CarbonJoe

LordBaer said:


> Wow, why is the novak 10x more expensive? Is it really that much better?


Not really. I used the HK one in WGT for more than a year without issue. Not bad for less than $5. I used a servo extension, and used a micro switch to break the positive lead from the battery. Solder the red and black of the servo extension to the + and - on the battery posts on the ESC, and plug the fixed servo connector into your receiver and you're done.


----------



## LordBaer

I was going to say, I'd try the HK one a few times before I'd spring for the Novak one.


----------



## old_dude

The Novak is rated to supply 6v at 3A. The HK is 5v at 1A. A considerable power difference. The 6v vs 5v will directly relate to the steering servos speed.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I will most likely purchase a 1 cell esc when the time comes.


----------



## M3Roc

In my personal opinion, with novak like with any other brand name, you're paying for the name. On the other hand, I do think that novak makes hardware that is higher in quality too. You may never have to replace that novak and get your moneys worth but then again, you may never have to replace a made in china unit either. Also, Hong Kong hardware is not that bad. Not exactly the same as made in japan but close.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Gentleman Start Your Engines!*

I am pleased and very excited to announce I have finally finished the Pit Stop project I have been working on. The Pit Stop, Pit Timing, and Pit Lighting can now all be handled with just one person. 

When a car enters the Pits, it is picked up and placed on top of the Pit Box covering the light sensor. This starts the pit timing which is handled with the red and green LEDs. Red is for Pit Stop in Progress, and Green for Pit Stop Complete. Once the green Pit Stop Complete light comes back on the car is returned to the race. Pit lighting is handled with a wireless "Walk, Don't Walk" sign that will be hung on the wall or other appropriate location as such the drivers can "see" if the pits are open or closed. Before they attempt to make their stop. I have already done range testing. It has plenty for our track and I have also tested it with my radio for interference and have observed none. The true test will come Saturday at our club race when there will be 10 radios, and the Pit Box, all operating together. I look forward to hearing your initial feedback, thoughts, and concerns.


----------



## CarbonJoe

You did this all on your own, Mel? One word... AWESOME!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Very nice work.


----------



## sg1

Damn...


----------



## Racer649

Street Sweeper said:


> I am pleased and very excited to announce I have finally finished the Pit Stop project I have been working on. The Pit Stop, Pit Timing, and Pit Lighting can now all be handled with just one person.
> 
> When a car enters the Pits, it is picked up and placed on top of the Pit Box covering the light sensor. This starts the pit timing which is handled with the red and green LEDs. Red is for Pit Stop in Progress, and Green for Pit Stop Complete. Once the green Pit Stop Complete light comes back on the car is returned to the race. Pit lighting is handled with a wireless "Walk, Don't Walk" sign that will be hung on the wall or other appropriate location as such the drivers can "see" if the pits are open or closed. Before they attempt to make their stop. I have already done range testing. It has plenty for our track and I have also tested it with my radio for interference and have observed none. The true test will come Saturday at our club race when there will be 10 radios, and the Pit Box, all operating together. I look forward to hearing your initial feedback, thoughts, and concerns.


Very cool Mel. Thank you


----------



## mrbighead

Joe, if I make it on Saturday, I want to run 13.5.This way I can change my motor before I get there.


----------



## Lessen

Great work Mel. That's sweeet! Now I just need an F1.


----------



## CarbonJoe

mrbighead said:


> Joe, if I make it on Saturday, I want to run 13.5.This way I can change my motor before I get there.


You need two cars.



Lessen said:


> Now I just need an F1.


We've been telling you that!


----------



## mrbighead

I do, a wgt that I will be getting together soon.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> We've been telling you that!


I know dude! I can't shake the F1 itch. I'm holding out for the F110 though. Plus, I gotta figure out how I'm gonna fund one. Eek!


----------



## Bigz84

*f1*

damn it... I need to get one... Which Manu? Decisions...decisions....

need to sell some stuff lying around before I do so....

thought about buying a 4x4 10th scale off road buggy, but the class just hasn't taken off 

which Manu is the most popular at the track? Crc? Easiest to work on, parts avail?
what tires seem to work the best?
what body?
21.5, 2 cell, correct?

might be awhile, but I'll be joining into the fun....

I like the idea of running 10 minutes, since I retired from vta. Running 8 minutes was one of the reasons I liked running vta

josh do you know, or mike are you going to be supporting the serpent f1 @ frp
that might weigh heavily in my decision...


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> josh do you know, or mike are you going to be supporting the serpent f1 @ frp
> that might weigh heavily in my decision...


I imagine Mike would be willing to get any Serpent chassis any of us ask for. I drive S411 to support FRP, so I'll drive F110 for the same reason. :thumbsup:

From what I understand the Tamiya Ferrari F60 body is popular with the CRC guys and I think the Pardus wheels/tires have become the norm, if not the standard.?.?


----------



## Bigz84

Lessen said:


> I imagine Mike would be willing to get any Serpent chassis any of us ask for. I drive S411 to support FRP, so I'll drive F110 for the same reason. :thumbsup:
> 
> From what I understand the Tamiya Ferrari F60 body is popular with the CRC guys and I think the Pardus wheels/tires have become the norm, if not the standard.?.?


hmmm....

team serpent f1 w/ Josh and Bigz, Adam/Mike? at the healm battling the team powerhouse crc f1 of Wayne, Ron, etc.... I can be down w/ that.... 

already talked to the (boss), and I see a new chassis (kit) sitting in my basement stable , very soon.....


----------



## M3Roc

Im on the fence about running F1 now.. I guess im going through the diff classes to see what I like the most. All this after I purchase a new VII chassis. FML...

Mel - Great job with that box, I say patent it and sell it nationwide! We can work on getting that walk and don't walk sign to be a little more F1'ish but it looks great! Can't wait to see it in action.. Maybe ill run my F1 once or twice more before I move on from it.


----------



## old_dude

Just awesome.


----------



## Bigz84

are there a set of rules somewhere that I can use to follow?

is it open motor/esc... Meaning anything roar legal, or does it have to be specific motor etc.... Like in vta?

I only plan to club race for now, no uf1...

Mel, love the box....

so does this mean only one car can pit at a time? I can see a group of cars, lets say the leaders, all pitting on the same lap, or at the same time....


----------



## M3Roc

The way we've done it in the past is that only one person in the pits at a time. Hence the walk and dont walk light. Pits are normally closed when there is a car in there. Regarding motors, everyone runs 21.5 with shuur speed being the favorite flavor of the month and we all run pardus wheels/tires on a 2s lipo.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> are there a set of rules somewhere that I can use to follow?
> 
> is it open motor/esc... Meaning anything roar legal, or does it have to be specific motor etc.... Like in vta?
> 
> I only plan to club race for now, no uf1...
> 
> Mel, love the box....
> 
> so does this mean only one car can pit at a time? I can see a group of cars, lets say the leaders, all pitting on the same lap, or at the same time....


Any ROAR legal 21.5 (with approved rotor only)
Any ROAR legal 2s
Any ROAR legal ESC in blinky mode

1 car at a time pitting


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bigz84 said:


> Mel, love the box....


Don't we all.

Well, maybe not seaball.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> Any ROAR legal 21.5 (with approved rotor only)
> Any ROAR legal 2s
> Any ROAR legal ESC in blinky mode
> 
> 1 car at a time pitting


thanks Wayne

I assume you have tires in stock?
any f1 bodies at the store to purchase?


----------



## Mackin

I've got an extra f60 body if you're interested Todd. I'll bring it with me.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> thanks Wayne
> 
> I assume you have tires in stock?
> any f1 bodies at the store to purchase?


Tires, kits, parts, motors, bodies, and all the F1 goodies you will need will be at the track Saturday


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> Tires, kits, parts, motors, bodies, and all the F1 goodies you will need will be at the track Saturday


ok thanks

hopefully I'll see you all on the 3rd...


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> hopefully I'll see you all on the 3rd...


Yep, I'm planning to make it to that one too.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

How did the F1 pit stops with the new system work today? By the way great job Mel!


----------



## old_dude

Kyosho Racer said:


> How did the F1 pit stops with the new system work today? By the way great job Mel!


Very well. Me; did an awesome job with that device.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Dang it - missed racing Saturday.... Sounds like you did decent Brian.

Thought F1 was all weekend and I made plans and had Friday off this weekend.

Steve - will have you mrt pt back to you this coming weekend - sorry I forgot to pull it out and give it to you.

Working on the beasts right now!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Anything special I need to do for the wide arm kits for the crc's?


----------



## Mackin

Pit stops and berms were both really cool. I think pit stops in the VTA mains would be really hot.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Chuck, will the F1 berms be used at the club race on the 3rd? Just curious. See ya then!


----------



## Mackin

I don't know for sure. I don't know how the smaller cars would handle them. They sure were cool though. I hope we use em.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Chuck, will the F1 berms be used at the club race on the 3rd? Just curious. See ya then!


No berms 

The right side of the track will stay the same, the left side will be altered.
I think I'll be able to move a few things around and still keep in most of the high traction area.
Pit lane for the F1's will be gone and the straight will run along the far wall as it typically does.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Pit Stop in VTA Main*



Mackin said:


> Pit stops and berms were both really cool. I think pit stops in the VTA mains would be really hot.


+1

I am VERY interested in this possibility.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Goodentite Pit System @ The Gate*

Steve did an excellent job running Pit lane. Thank you very much. I even jumped in for a couple of heats to give it a go myself, and to give him a break. It gets tough on the body, and pitting all of the cars can feel pretty intense. It's different than marshaling. When someone flips their car, they are at fault. Even though you are trying to get them on their wheels as fast as possible it must be done when the track is clear of cars that DID NOT crash, so the flipped car must wait. Running pit lane was quite different. I felt like as long as the guy can get the car where I can reach it, that I was then responsible for how smoothly the pit stop did or did not go. Which actually made it pretty fun for me. Thank you for all the feedback, thoughts, and concerns. Feel free to keep them coming. We are more likely as a group to continue using a system that is easy and convenient to use, which also incorporates many if not all of the options we feel have value. There were a few moments when I was more excited to see the Pit system in action than I was racing my VTA!!

Hits!!

Pit lane is now able to be run with only one person

Worked properly all night. No technical issues observed

Did not cause any new issues. Radio interference etc.



Misses and Missing options:

The pit box itself is not very heavy and was easy to knock around, and as such made it difficult to keep it on the wall. At first it thought about making it a lot heavier, but on second thought I think I will make a holder that will be secured to the wall and it will just be set into that. 

There was no tone. I did not get a chance to turn on the UF1 system to see how loud or how the buzzer was being used. I'm told that it was to indicate to the driver when the pit stop had been completed, since they normally do not pick the cars up off the floor. If that is all it's for, I don't necessarily think it is needed since we will now be placing them on the box until the pit stop is complete. You can leave, when your car is returned to the track. Besides anyone who has impaired hearing will have trouble "seeing" a buzzer. 

The Walk, Don't walk sign was not enough to eliminate announcer having to call out pit status. This is *MAJOR* and most likely what I would like to put at the top of the list of what to fix. I've given this a bit of thought. I think if 3 or 4 "satellite" battery boxes where made up, they could then be placed around the track and through the infield. With a Red and Green bulb to indicate Pit Status and would work exactly as the Walk, Don't walk sign does. Much like race status lights are placed around any other track. With sufficient lighting it will then be as it should be, the drivers responsibility to monitor pit status when they are preparing to stop. 

Stretch goals.

Starting Grid lights. I have the program written, but have not had a chance to see what is needed to get my track lighting system to work with the track timing system. I hope to work on this more when the track is down here in August.

Please post up any ideas, thoughts, and or concerns. This project has consumed untold amounts of my time and $$$, so I would like to utilize it to its fullest potential. Besides, who doesn't want to race at a track that takes it to the next level?

Edit: It might be best to stick with the orange and white light colors. I realize they are not the most accurate, but it will match the sign that is already done and I just remembered talking with someone once on the drivers stand who was color blind. Just as the buzzer does no good for those hard of hearing, using red and green together may not be the best option for everyone on the lighting.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mel and I talked about some neat ideas that may or may not be possible.

1) Have a "loop" that reads the transponder of the car as it enters the pits (and maybe leaves the pits). Then, you could have a display that shows the transponder number (or the racer's name if it could get this information from RCSP), and then two LED indicators next to their name to show how many times they've pitted.

2) A sort of "live trap" that the car drives into, and won't let it leave until the pit time has expired. This way, no pit overseer needed.

3) If it can read transponders, we could add more loops to the track for sector times.

Let your imagination run wild!


----------



## bobbyh808

The berms were great even when I used them as ramps (general lee horn sound). F1 looked wicked and pitting really took it to the next level.


----------



## Lessen

I love all the discussion regarding the pitting. Good stuff.

Box securing- Would two or three strips of Velcro hook on the underside be enough to keep it from shifting around during use?

Joe- I like your idea of using a "loop" to identify pit stops. This might allow simultaneous pitting? Just a thought... if the actual race timing loop were long enough to stretch from the start finish back to a "pit entry" but not across the main stretch, you could actually time a new "lap" when actually entering pit road. Then when leaving pit road you cross the loop again to start your out lap. The key there is if the drivers can see their "pit" time ticking.


----------



## Bigz84

*pitting*

i'm all for multi car pitting. I would love the idea of having cars "race" off pit lane.

is there a way w/ the scoring system, w/ the 2nd loop as suggested, to have a different color shade to show your pitting and the announcer(s) tell you can go once your time is done?

or is what i'm thinking a little too advanced for the system?


----------



## Racer649

Bigz84 said:


> i'm all for multi car pitting. I would love the idea of having cars "race" off pit lane.
> 
> is there a way w/ the scoring system, w/ the 2nd loop as suggested, to have a different color shade to show your pitting and the announcer(s) tell you can go once your time is done?
> 
> or is what i'm thinking a little too advanced for the system?


Might be to advanced for the announcer


----------



## old_dude

Waynes eyes are spinning!!


----------



## Adam B

Holy crap guys. You went from 2 kids helping with pit row, a green and red light, and a kitchen timer to Mel's design. Another loop and scoring system will only create issues with the main scoring system (IMO). Here is another problem, the F1 class tends to fade away at times. The box with a door a car pulls into might not be a great idea. If a car comes in too fast and breaks the door or the car, it will be everybody else's fault but the racer. Cool system Mel.


----------



## Adam B

bobbyh808 said:


> The berms were great even when I used them as ramps (general lee horn sound). F1 looked wicked and pitting really took it to the next level.


WTF you were there racing?


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> WTF you were there racing?


Bobby was there... where were you??


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Holy crap guys. You went from 2 kids helping with pit row, a green and red light, and a kitchen timer to Mel's design. Another loop and scoring system will only create issues with the main scoring system (IMO). Here is another problem, the F1 class tends to fade away at times. The box with a door a car pulls into might not be a great idea. If a car comes in too fast and breaks the door or the car, it will be everybody else's fault but the racer. Cool system Mel.


Well.. nothing ventured, nothing gained right? A lot of folks are excited about the f1 class right now so we see many trying to make the most of it. It seems F1 is a hotbed of progression (as F1 should be!). I find it exciting. I've also read and heard how F1 tends to come and go over the years. Maybe this is another example , or maybe it's here to stay this time. Never really know. We'll just play it out and see where it takes us. I think it'll be a fun ride and I'm personally super excited to put one together. It did take quite some time to sell myself on it though I admit. Stupid pan cars..:tongue:


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> WTF you were there racing?


Yup imagine that, me with an rc car in my hands. What is the world coming too? Lol


----------



## Lessen

Glad to hear you're still wheelin' Bobby!  Will you be there this Sat.?


----------



## bobbyh808

Yah :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Well.. nothing ventured, nothing gained right? A lot of folks are excited about the f1 class right now so we see many trying to make the most of it. It seems F1 is a hotbed of progression (as F1 should be!). I find it exciting. I've also read and heard how F1 tends to come and go over the years. Maybe this is another example , or maybe it's here to stay this time. Never really know. We'll just play it out and see where it takes us. I think it'll be a fun ride and I'm personally super excited to put one together. It did take quite some time to sell myself on it though I admit. Stupid pan cars..:tongue:


I've heard F1 will be run at the Vegas Warm-ups, Holloween Classic, and Indoorchamps


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> I've heard F1 will be run at the Vegas Warm-ups, Holloween Classic, and Indoorchamps


Guess I better stop dilly dallyin' and get on board then huh?


----------



## Mackin

Bobbys even going to wheelin an F1 car.


----------



## bobbyh808

Mackin said:


> Bobbys even going to wheelin an F1 car.


F1 rocks, is it Saturday yet :woohoo:


----------



## Bigz84

adam, you racin this Saturday?


----------



## Adam B

Bigz84 said:


> adam, you racin this Saturday?


Not sure. Depends on work.


----------



## sg1

Layout has been altered.
Gear down 1 and be ready to turn a fast left and hard right


----------



## sg1

Also...

Pit lane was moved to the bottom left corner of the track.
If F1 and VTA want to have pits it's all set up


----------



## M3Roc

Here are some pictures I took from last weekends race.. A few show Mel and Steve taking a shot at running the pit lane, one man crew!
























































​


----------



## M3Roc

​


----------



## M3Roc




----------



## M3Roc




----------



## Street Sweeper

sg1 said:


> Also...
> 
> Pit lane was moved to the bottom left corner of the track.
> If F1 and VTA want to have pits it's all set up


Yes VTA wants to be included. Can't wait to see the new layout.

M3Roc, thank you for taking the time to get action shots and sharing them here with us.


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> Yes VTA wants to be included. Can't wait to see the new layout.
> 
> M3Roc, thank you for taking the time to get action shots and sharing them here with us.


The right side of the track is unchanged.

The left side:
The back straight is parallel with the outside perimeter boards (no lead in angle to give room for pit lane) with a sweeper going onto the straight.
The last 4' radius stayed in place, put back with 2' boards and flappers.
The first 4' radius has been relocated  

That's all I got to say about that...


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> The right side of the track is unchanged.
> 
> The left side:
> The back straight is parallel with the outside perimeter boards (no lead in angle to give room for pit lane) with a sweeper going onto the straight.
> The last 4' radius stayed in place, put back with 2' boards and flappers.
> The first 4' radius has been relocated
> 
> That's all I got to say about that...


Sounds like pitting will be a challenge, but then just driving is a challenge for me.


----------



## sg1

Hey Kids,

With this being the last NORCAR club race before we tear out the old track and bring in the new, lets make a big push for 40+ entries!

Additional costs have come up, money will be tight, and every entry counts!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


We have to finish up cleaning Saturday morning.
We'll be there about 9:30 

See everyone then!!


----------



## Lessen

Chase and I will be there.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Chase and I will be there.


I might be there too.

WGT
1/12
VTA


----------



## Lessen

I'll add another class if somebody has a rent-a-ride. Just for you Wayne, and the club of course


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> I'll add another class if somebody has a rent-a-ride. Just for you Wayne, and the club of course


You can run my 1/12


----------



## Lessen

I sooo saw that coming... OK, but don't tell anybody.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Not sure if this counts as off topic*

Soooo, I had this dream.

It was me...Terri Hatcher..................................and Little Stewie!?!

WTH is going on.


Little Stewie and I were at my place in the three season room intently going over a package I had just received in the mail. It had a F1 chassis and we were going over all the differences, pluses, and minuses. When I had come up with some kind of great idea and was asking him about having a custom chassis plate made. Just as he is about to tell me some IMPORTANT info about F1 and custom chassis building. Teri Hatcher walks out of the house and says she needs Little Stewie. I said "Ok just a minute." Then she took him anyway before he had a chance to tell me what I needed to know. Ahhhh!

It's pretty crazy when I'm not sure which excites me more, some new RC package or Teri Hatcher. Cause if she were here right now I'm thinking a WHOLE semi truck full of RC would have to wait until I got her to at least sign... something.

So next time you see Stewie show him some love and give him some knuckles, cause whatever she needed, it couldn't wait. 

That's what I get for surfing the net, looking at RC parts, and reading the forums well past my bedtime. And the next time Teri Hatcher is in one of my dreams I would appreciate if you'all stayed at HOME!


----------



## CarbonJoe

File that post under TMI.


----------



## M3Roc

Street Sweeper said:


> That's what I get for surfing the net, looking at RC parts, and reading the forums well past my bedtime. And the next time Teri Hatcher is in one of my dreams I would appreciate if you'all stayed at HOME!


Looking at RC parts and reading the forums he says..


----------



## Adam B

M3Roc said:


> Looking at RC parts and reading the forums he says..


Amain hobbies is like R/C nerd porno I guess.


----------



## barney24

I'll be there...

WGT
1/12

I doubt Riley will be there this week.


----------



## barney24

Street Sweeper said:


> Soooo, I had this dream.
> 
> It was me...Terri Hatcher..................................and Little Stewie!?!
> 
> That's what I get for surfing the net, looking at RC parts, and reading the forums well past my bedtime. And the next time Teri Hatcher is in one of my dreams I would appreciate if you'all stayed at HOME!


he didn't mention that he was reading PENTHOUSE forums...


----------



## Adam B

Busted my butt today to be able to have tomorrow off. But I don't have a babysitter. So I need to decide if its worth the headache to bring both kids.


----------



## Lessen

Just make sure they're well fed and entertained. Let's race bro! Didn't ya hear?! I'm running 1:12 scale tomorrow! So excited! .. or something...


----------



## Adam B

Yeah.... It usually don't go well with both my brats there at the same time.


----------



## Mackin

Wayne will babysit!


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> Yeah.... It usually don't go well with both my brats there at the same time.


power up that tv in the back, throw in a computer game, feed them food (candy) and they'll leave you alone.... by the time you leave, the kids would have came down from their sugar rush and they will crash in the car.


----------



## Lessen

Bigz84 said:


> power up that tv in the back, throw in a computer game, feed them food (candy) and they'll leave you alone.... by the time you leave, the kids would have came down from their sugar rush and they will crash in the car.


Now there's a man who knows how to get it done!


----------



## Street Sweeper

Bigz84 said:


> power up that tv in the back, throw in a computer game, feed them food (candy) and they'll leave you alone.... by the time you leave, the kids would have came down from their sugar rush and they will crash in the car.


And if that doesn't work, give them some benadryl. Besides you just never know when they could be allergic to something.


----------



## Adam B

Ok, for sure not coming. But I blame it on Bobby H! When ever he can race I can't, and the other way around. Thanks Bobby!


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> Ok, for sure not coming. But I blame it on Bobby H! When ever he can race I can't, and the other way around. Thanks Bobby!


Oh alright I'll stay home and you can race tomorrow, there problem solved :lol:


----------



## bobbyh808

Anyone have one of those cards to program a hobbywing esc?


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Unfortunately I will not make it today due to our plant loosing power last night and I have to work today. 

Count me out on :

1/12
WGT

Wayne - will I be able to come up next weekend and practice and tweak my cars in when BRP is running?

I will dontate some $$ for the track time and the pain in the butt I will be with the hundereds ( a couple ) questions I have. LOL


----------



## old_dude

bobbyh808 said:


> Anyone have one of those cards to program a hobbywing esc?


Yes. I will have my computer there if more than the box is needed.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Ok, for sure not coming. But I blame it on Bobby H! When ever he can race I can't, and the other way around. Thanks Bobby!


Does that mean the results in TC don't count?


----------



## Lessen

Good time yesterday! Thanks to the crew for their hard work as always. I'm totally stoked about this F1 thing. Can't wait!


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Good time yesterday! Thanks to the crew for their hard work as always. I'm totally stoked about this F1 thing. Can't wait!


Are you going to have a pretty black body with gold trim like Joe's?? 
Or all white like mine?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> Are you going to have a pretty black body with gold trim like Joe's??
> Or all white like mine?


Nope, got to be original.

I going with "White car with fluorescent yellow and black accents and wheel fairings". Good luck with that. 

Speaking of.. has anybody tried to mount the wheel fairings just for the fun of it? I'd REALLY like to use them as they fit the bill for my livery.


----------



## Bigz84

*LRP SXX Stock Spec V2*

question...

i'm working on my WGT and i am thinking to myself, self, how can i get more power out of the corner. Wayne was just killing me there. so i think of the speedo. max out the speedo on punch. so i go to the manual and it has values 0-10. all w/ various "initial drive values", here is how it breaks down:
0 true blink stock
1 40% torque timing
2 50%
3 60%
4 70%
5 80%
all these are for LRP motors
but...
6-10 are 0%, just like setting 0, for true stock racing.

but if i were to choose any of these settings, my esc would not blink, thus not legal.

does that make sense?

basically all i'm doing is changing the "initial drive", which you can do on other ESC, and still be legal

your thoughts...

what am i missing here?


----------



## Racer649

Last race on the old carpet. Bring out your out your VTA, BRP and F1. Road and oval. Nice looking road layout


----------



## JimmyMack12

I'll be there in my VTA debut, and runnin' a 17.5 Sportsman truck.

What time are doors opening Saturday? I need a 96-tooth 64-pitch spur gear and a battery for the Truck.


----------



## bobbyh808

Racer649 said:


> Last race on the old carpet. Bring out your out your VTA, BRP and F1. Road and oval. Nice looking road layout


Cool I'll be there for some F1 practice.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> question...
> 
> i'm working on my WGT and i am thinking to myself, self, how can i get more power out of the corner. Wayne was just killing me there. so i think of the speedo. max out the speedo on punch. so i go to the manual and it has values 0-10. all w/ various "initial drive values", here is how it breaks down:
> 0 true blink stock
> 1 40% torque timing
> 2 50%
> 3 60%
> 4 70%
> 5 80%
> all these are for LRP motors
> but...
> 6-10 are 0%, just like setting 0, for true stock racing.
> 
> but if i were to choose any of these settings, my esc would not blink, thus not legal.
> 
> does that make sense?
> 
> basically all i'm doing is changing the "initial drive", which you can do on other ESC, and still be legal
> 
> your thoughts...
> 
> what am i missing here?



You are missing chassis corner speed


----------



## Adam B

sg1 said:


> You are missing chassis corner speed


Ok, that was good!


----------



## old_dude

Wayne is right. What the HW and Castel speedos do is reduce torque in their punch settings not increase it. Waynes car and mine were capable of running full throttle thru almost any of the corners this last week. I just couldn't react like Wayne. I'm just older. Steve R. drove my car in practice and couldn't believe how it turned in, cornered and how it would tuck in a corner if you let off. I told him you don't let off, the car will stick. That is not an easy thing to learn unless you come from 1/12 stock (like Wayne).


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Ok, that was good!


It's true... No B.S.
My car didn't slow in the turns, so I just didn't lift.
I could see when other cars had to lift and get back on it.
I'd gain 5' in 1 turn. It was crazy how my car ran.


----------



## JamesL_71

old_dude said:


> Wayne is right. What the HW and Castel speedos do is reduce torque in their punch settings not increase it.


Can you elaborate on this?

Are we talking about the "Punch" setting in the Hobbywing 1S, with the 0-9 values?


----------



## sg1

JamesL_71 said:


> Can you elaborate on this?
> 
> Are we talking about the "Punch" setting in the Hobbywing 1S, with the 0-9 values?


Hey James 

I think what Ron is talking about is when you are at 9 with the HW it's allowing 100% "punch" that the motor and batteries create. But when you lower the value it acts like a limiter.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> You are missing chassis corner speed


I know that...

I am trying to make up for that in the speedo, if possible.

is it legal to run that setting or no, is what I am getting at. according to the manual, it is not adding timing, so it should be legal. meaning a setting of, let say 8 on the esc, but the esc will not blink.

just so we are all clear here, I am running the true stock racing setting of "0", but I would like more punch out of the corners.


it is kinda hard to carry corner speed when the car is a flipped turtle in the corner . like I was telling ya, it seemed my car was scrubbing so much speed w/ that super soft setting, which is why I went back to the all whites. or I just need to learn to drive the car like that, which, I really don't have time to do, now....


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> It's true... No B.S.
> My car didn't slow in the turns, so I just didn't lift.
> I could see when other cars had to lift and get back on it.
> I'd gain 5' in 1 turn. It was crazy how my car ran.


yeah, I couldn't do that. I tried it w/o success.

my car would lift and if I didn't steer correct it back down to the ground, it would flip.

I added about 3 more spacers to the outside link to raise it up. hopefully that cures a little bit of it.

what oil/lube is in your side tubes, Wayne/Ron? I think I am still running the stock 20k, I think it is.

what is legal limit for ride height? I think I am at 4.2 right now after cutting the tires. should I go higher or lower?


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> yeah, I couldn't do that. I tried it w/o success.
> 
> my car would lift and if I didn't steer correct it back down to the ground, it would flip.
> 
> I added about 3 more spacers to the outside link to raise it up. hopefully that cures a little bit of it.
> 
> what oil/lube is in your side tubes, Wayne/Ron? I think I am still running the stock 20k, I think it is.
> 
> what is legal limit for ride height? I think I am at 4.2 right now after cutting the tires. should I go higher or lower?


I have 5k in my tubes.
I'm at 4.25mm front and 4.75mm rear, tires are 2.06"


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> I know that...
> 
> I am trying to make up for that in the speedo, if possible.
> 
> is it legal to run that setting or no, is what I am getting at. according to the manual, it is not adding timing, so it should be legal. meaning a setting of, let say 8 on the esc, but the esc will not blink.
> 
> just so we are all clear here, I am running the true stock racing setting of "0", but I would like more punch out of the corners.
> 
> 
> it is kinda hard to carry corner speed when the car is a flipped turtle in the corner . like I was telling ya, it seemed my car was scrubbing so much speed w/ that super soft setting, which is why I went back to the all whites. or I just need to learn to drive the car like that, which, I really don't have time to do, now....


I'm not 100% sure, but I think dynamic timing is added when you change the esc settings.

Car set up is tuff, esp. at first to suite your driving style.
Ron and I are pretty close in car feel. I just drive crazy and don't let off 

Bring just the WGT next time and run LOTS of laps.
I've worn out lots of tires to get the feel I like.


----------



## Bigz84

sg1 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think dynamic timing is added when you change the esc settings.
> 
> Car set up is tuff, esp. at first to suite your driving style.
> Ron and I are pretty close in car feel. I just drive crazy and don't let off
> 
> Bring just the WGT next time and run LOTS of laps.
> I've worn out lots of tires to get the feel I like.


Just might do that. save a full set of tires for me, for the next time I come down and play.

thanks Wayne, for the help


----------



## old_dude

Todd:
There are also some droop settings that need to be set. If they aren't right the car gets hard to drive. I haven't had them start the flipping that your car was doing but they do improve drivability.
The setup that we are running when right actually makes it easier to drive the car more aggressively. Another point I had forgot about, Wayne and I progressed down on car softness. I believe we started with white springs and worked our way down to the oranges. The change is so dramatic stepping straight to the oranges that it may be giving you fits.
On your speedo, if you take it to a race doing tech and it doesn't do what the ROAR sheet specifies to indicate "No Timing" then it won't pass. I know that is a bummer but that is what is set up to make it easier for tech.


----------



## old_dude

Todd:
Let me know the model number of your esc and I will research its settings. Since i usually run tech I have to be up to speed on the different models anyway.


----------



## JamesL_71

Bigz84 said:


> I know that...
> 
> I am trying to make up for that in the speedo, if possible.
> 
> is it legal to run that setting or no, is what I am getting at. according to the manual, it is not adding timing, so it should be legal. meaning a setting of, let say 8 on the esc, but the esc will not blink.
> 
> just so we are all clear here, I am running the true stock racing setting of "0", but I would like more punch out of the corners.


The "Torque" setting on the LRP SXX Stock Spec does indeed add timing... regardless of what number it is at(1-5 or 6-9) or what motor is being used. That is why the ESC does not Blink. 

Refer to the ROAR list for approved non-timing ESCs:



> LRP LRP80915
> SXX Stock Spec V2
> 4.2,4.4
> Desc: For Spec zero timing mode, both mode 2 (torque) and mode 3(timing) must be set to zero. Blue LED will blink in neutral


----------



## Bigz84

JamesL_71 said:


> The "Torque" setting on the LRP SXX Stock Spec does indeed add timing... regardless of what number it is at(1-5 or 6-9) or what motor is being used. That is why the ESC does not Blink.
> 
> Refer to the ROAR list for approved non-timing ESCs:


I don't need to refer to the list, as I already know.

my point is, if the manual states, and this is the manual not me, 0% torque timing on settings 6-10, just like setting 0, it should blink. if it does in add timing, the manual is wrong in stating 0%

it's a done issue. I will either live w/ the esc or get a new one where I can change the initial drive settings.

no big deal...

rant over :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84

old_dude said:


> Todd:
> There are also some droop settings that need to be set. If they aren't right the car gets hard to drive. I haven't had them start the flipping that your car was doing but they do improve drivability.
> The setup that we are running when right actually makes it easier to drive the car more aggressively. Another point I had forgot about, Wayne and I progressed down on car softness. I believe we started with white springs and worked our way down to the oranges. The change is so dramatic stepping straight to the oranges that it may be giving you fits.
> On your speedo, if you take it to a race doing tech and it doesn't do what the ROAR sheet specifies to indicate "No Timing" then it won't pass. I know that is a bummer but that is what is set up to make it easier for tech.


yeah I went from the whites to the blue in the front and orange in the rear after Q1. your right though, big diff in feel

will have to drive it more to get a better feel for the softer car.

don't waste your time one the esc #80915


----------



## JamesL_71

Bigz84 said:


> I don't need to refer to the list, as I already know.
> 
> my point is, if the manual states, and this is the manual not me, 0% torque timing on settings 6-10, just like setting 0, it should blink. if it does in add timing, the manual is wrong in stating 0%
> 
> it's a done issue. I will either live w/ the esc or get a new one where I can change the initial drive settings.
> 
> no big deal...
> 
> rant over :thumbsup:


Mode 2/Torque setting is LRPs version of ramp rate/etc... It affects how the timing is added when the boost is enabled. It is not the same as the old Mode 2/Feel was on the V1 LRPs.

It is also not the same as the "Punch" setting on the HW escs, etc...


----------



## sg1

*Saturday*

Hey Kids,

Just a few things for this Saturday's BRP oval/road race.

We will be running VTA's and F1's on the road portion.

We'll be there by 9:30 to do some cleaning and prepping for the big tear down.

After the race we will start moving chairs and tables, then removing the layout and perimeter boards.

Sunday morning, hopefully we can start removing carpet and sport court.

Any help after the race or Sunday morning will be appreciated 

All during the week (after work) we will be there getting the new subfloor down.

The goal is to have the subfloor done next weekend and have the carpet installed the following week. Maybe we can get things done a week early


----------



## Lessen

Will there be a few tables left standing in the corner? Ill have the little ones with me on Sunday.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Will there be a few tables left standing in the corner? Ill have the little ones with me on Sunday.


Yep, we just need to push the tables and chairs away from the track to be able to move the cart from the back room with the 2 x 4's on it into the main area.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Wayne, just wanted to double-check with you...

Will you have the Power Push Truck battery (1-cell) and the 96-tooth (64-pitch) spur gear I had asked about at the track on Saturday?

Thanks


----------



## sg1

JimmyMack12 said:


> Wayne, just wanted to double-check with you...
> 
> Will you have the Power Push Truck battery (1-cell) and the 96-tooth (64-pitch) spur gear I had asked about at the track on Saturday?
> 
> Thanks


Yep!!


----------



## CarbonJoe

What time are we starting on the rebuild tomorrow (Sunday)?


----------



## Racer649

Thanks to everyone that helped tonight. We had the track taken down in just a few hours


----------



## DougK

WOW That did not take long.:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

CarbonJoe said:


> What time are we starting on the rebuild tomorrow (Sunday)?


I need to run over to Lowe's, should be back to the Gate by 9am 

The Dura Spin fasteners are there and we're going to pick up more 2x4's.

I didn't think we would get as far along as we did last night


----------



## Lessen

Awesome progress. See ya'll in a few hours!


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> I need to run over to Lowe's, should be back to the Gate by 9am
> 
> The Dura Spin fasteners are there and we're going to pick up more 2x4's.
> 
> I didn't think we would get as far along as we did last night


All for the love of THE GATE you didn't know :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Also, pictures on the FB page


----------



## old_dude

Racers: That track was raced on Saturday night. What you saw in the video was Sundays progress. Work will be going on almost every night this week so come out and help if you can.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Looks good everyone!

Post if you need help next weekend.

I work 2nd shift so I can't get out during the week.


----------



## M3Roc

Looks great! Ill be sure to stop by once im back in town to help out. What time is a good time to show up?


----------



## sg1

We are targeting 4:30 each night to be there.
If we can get a few hours work in each night and a big push over the weekend we should have the subfloor done and be ready to carpet early next week.


----------



## sg1

Well....

To recap Monday night's progress:

All the 2x4's are down, the first layer off OSB is down, 1/2 the perimeter boards are repainted black.
The next layer of OSB arrives tomorrow morning and we'll be starting again at 4:30 and work till we get tired...


----------



## all4fun

WOW!!! I am totally impressed with the fast progress. I really liked the video in a previous post....nice touch. :thumbsup: You guys are almost as fast as Wayne driving an RC car. Well.....maybe not quite that fast. Looking good. Wish I lived three hours closer to help out.


----------



## Lessen

I got this USB cable modified to fit the camera within the casing. Once I pick up a long enough USB to piggyback we can run it to the pc. Record time issues due to battery capacity will be no more.


----------



## Lessen




----------



## sg1

Looks good Josh!
I just posted a link on rctech


----------



## sg1

Hey Josh,

These are the colors for my F1 body:

http://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/f1-pictures-wallpapers/cars/force-india/force-india-vjm05-2012-pictures/

The wings will be black, but the body will be painted with this scheme.


----------



## Lessen

Dude, you gotta cover those wings white!


----------



## sg1

Day 4 track rebuild update...

The second layer of OSB arrived from Lowe's this morning.
Another 120 sheets!

The first layer of OSB was completed and the second layer is about 75% done.

More of the perimeter boards were repainted black.

Wednesday we will be there about 5ish and stay for a few hours.

Plans are to finish the second layer of OSB and make sure all the fasteners are in and flush.

Thursday the perimeter will be trimmed out and the edge will be routed (radius put on) for easy installation of the carpet. We'll also be putting 2 timing loops in and the rest of the perimeter boards will be finished up.


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> The first layer of OSB was completed and the second layer is about 75% done.


Dizamn! Ya'll are kickin' A yo!


----------



## old_dude

My screw gun hand is shot. I have a lot of respect for Steve S. and how he uses it. And I didn't run in many.


----------



## M3Roc

Just got back in town. Ill stop by tomorrow around 5ish to help out. Progress looks great!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Correction... about 85% of the second layer of OSB is down, or all of the full sheets.


----------



## CarbonJoe

All of the OSB is down. The edges are trimmed, and will be rounded over with a router tomorrow. Carpet is shipped, and should be here by the weekend. Perimeter boards have a fresh coat of black paint. A few more screws to be added to the field of OSB and we're ready to have the carpet installed. Then we get to clean the floors and put everything back together.

Not bad for 4 1/2 days work by a lot of volunteers.


----------



## Lessen

Nice job everybody!


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Excellent news. This fall is going to be a blast! I will be running my F1 and will be putting together a 12 scale in the next few weeks. Hoping to be back out to race in Sept sometime, I really miss racing at the Gate

Jeff


----------



## M3Roc

The track looks much larger then before without the carpet or track barriers down. Once we are done with the new sub floor and its sanded, we'll have one of the best if not THE best track on the north east. That should be reason enough to attract a nice crowd of racers. Can't wait to get the new carpet laid down so I can break more parts on my cars  

Secondly, I am in need of a 1s booster seeing as somehow I managed to burn mine out. The one I had was made by TQ but im open to suggestions. If anyone has an extra one, LMK.


----------



## Adam B

Stop playing with boosters and buy the hobbywing 1s speed control. If the gate don't have any, I have one new in box.

Also, you guys are doing great with the track rebuild. I get asked why I drive nearly 3 hours to play with toy cars and I always say it is because the people are great. I really enjoy racing with you guys and can't wait to get back out there soon. I wish I lived closer to be able to help out with this project.


----------



## Mackin

My back hurts!


----------



## sg1

Mackin said:


> My back hurts!


I don't think we took any pictures for update photos to post...


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Adam B said:


> Stop playing with boosters and buy the hobbywing 1s speed control. If the gate don't have any, I have one new in box.
> 
> Also, you guys are doing great with the track rebuild. I get asked why I drive nearly 3 hours to play with toy cars and I always say it is because the people are great. I really enjoy racing with you guys and can't wait to get back out there soon. I wish I lived closer to be able to help out with this project.


Damn Adam - thought my hour plus drive was bad.

True dedication here!

People might think we drive toy cars but I challenge them to come out and try to race like we do and have the passion, drive and patience to compete in this sport.

Wish we can recruit new people or bring some of the oldies back - Geotz, Blystone, Ray, Adams, Trouts, etc. etc.


----------



## CarbonJoe

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wish we can recruit new people or bring some of the oldies back - Geotz, Blystone, Ray, Adams, Trouts, etc. etc.


It's tough to find "oldies" older than Ron or Chuck.


----------



## sg1

Tonight we'll be there about 4pm 

Carpet is to be delivered today!!!!

We still have alot of work to have the surface ready for the carpet.
Hopefully the carpet will be going down on Monday eve.


----------



## CarbonJoe

sg1 said:


> Carpet is to be delivered today!!!!


Yes!


sg1 said:


> Hopefully the carpet will be going down on Monday eve.


If not, somebody better be going down on Monday eve.


----------



## sg1

Also....

We got some VTA bodies in from Mcallister.
The Trans am and Mustang 

http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page592.htm


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> Also....
> 
> We got some VTA bodies in from Mcallister.
> The Trans am and Mustang
> 
> http://www.mcallisterracing.com/index_files/Page592.htm


Save 2 of the trans am bodies for me.


----------



## M3Roc

Adam B said:


> Stop playing with boosters and buy the hobbywing 1s speed control. If the gate don't have any, I have one new in box.
> 
> Also, you guys are doing great with the track rebuild. I get asked why I drive nearly 3 hours to play with toy cars and I always say it is because the people are great. I really enjoy racing with you guys and can't wait to get back out there soon. I wish I lived closer to be able to help out with this project.


It was my original plan to get the HW 1s but I figured since I had a Tekin and a TQ booster on hand, I may as well try them. I somehow managed to burn out the booster using a servo tester to test the speedo because it worked perfect all along. That ill learn me..


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Yes!
> 
> If not, somebody better be going down on Monday eve.


Bravo!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyMack12

Got a question for the "oval regulars" - you guys that typically run 17.5 Truck.

Hooter Chassis Outlaw Tour will be running a 17.5 Stock "car" class this year: open tire, open battery (which, I know is permitted in Trucks already at The Gate), but "blinky" ESC. Same bodies permitted as last year's TOUR 17.5 Open class (ProtoForm T-HD, D-HD, F-MD, C-HD, etc.). No wings.

Is there *any* interest in starting this class at The Gate to go with the other "regular" oval classes? I'm just not a huge fan of the Truck bodies; I'd much prefer a "stock car" class, but, if y'all wanna stick with Trucks, I'm OK with it.


----------



## old_dude

Jimmy: In general most of us run truck class because of the spec tire. The boosted speedo was an additional issue. I have been thinking about the 13.5 class but will probably stick to truck.


----------



## sg1

Another update 

The subfloor is down!
Edges were trimmed, all the fasteners installed, and edges belt sanded.
We're about 1/3 of the way done sanding the entire top.

Things that still need done:
finish sanding the top
rout timing loops in top
finish a few perimeter boards (repainting)
finish moving a few things to the back room to strip and clean the floors.


----------



## sg1

For today and tomorrow...

Steve should be at the Gate by 4:30 today
and Saturday by 10am.

Ron and I are off to Cinci for a UF1 race


----------



## JimmyMack12

old_dude said:


> Jimmy: In general most of us run truck class because of the spec tire. The boosted speedo was an additional issue. I have been thinking about the 13.5 class but will probably stick to truck.


Thanks, Ron. Figured that was it (the tires).

I'm actually *trying* to get a "new" thing going ("Thunder Cars" - VTA on the oval, basically), and a couple of tracks (Summit in Ft. Wayne, IN, and Lucky 13 in Pennsylvania) have already picked up on it:

http://usvsc.webs.com

What I was looking to do (at The Gate's oval races) was try and get this "Late Model Stock" class going (rules posted at link above; basically, a TOUR Sportsman Truck, with the only change being to the "stock car" bodies).


----------



## Bigz84

*practice*

I was thinking of bringing my boy down on Saturday to practice, if you have it. Will or can there be a dedicated time for kids or rookies? or is anyone else planning on bringing kids to practice?

I just talked to my boy, and he wants to drive his lightning McQueen short course truck.


----------



## sg1

Bigz84 said:


> I was thinking of bringing my boy down on Saturday to practice, if you have it. Will or can there be a dedicated time for kids or rookies? or is anyone else planning on bringing kids to practice?
> 
> I just talked to my boy, and he wants to drive his lightning McQueen short course truck.


If all goes as planned and we are up and running, no problem with setting time aside each hour for novice drivers.


----------



## M3Roc

Is there a good place to purchase screw kits in bulk? I'm not referring to a kit designed specifically for one type of car. I referring to M3 screws both flat and button head. From 5mm and up. Steve mentioned a place but I forgot the name.


----------



## CarbonJoe

McMaster-Carr (local)

Tony's Screws for some of the non-standard sizes.


----------



## Lessen

How's the track progress?

Sorry I couldnt' make it out today.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> How's the track progress?
> 
> Sorry I couldnt' make it out today.


Carpet will be installed Tuesday night/Wednesday morning.

Tonight and Tuesday will be tile sealer time, clean/inv. hobbyshop area, and rework anouncing area.

Hopefully Wednesday we can install perimeter boards and bring the tables and chairs back out.

Thursday set up layout and finish back room.


----------



## sg1

If you have mopping skills and would like to practice them tonight we will be at the track about 4:15 to apply sealer to the tile floor that was stripped


----------



## old_dude

I will be there about 6


----------



## sg1

More updates:

The floor tiles are stripped, sealed, and a high traffic layer of polish is down.
Subfloor and timing loops are done.
Hobbyshop area is changed up a bit to be more user friendly.

Tonight:
Carpet starts being installed
Pit tables / chairs / and electric will start to be set back up

Wednesday:
Carpet will be finished in the AM
Perimeter boards will be attached
Pit area will be finished
Start reworking computer / announcing area

Thursday:
Finish computer / announcing area
set up track


----------



## sg1

For the locals who are thinking about running the Halloween Classic and haven't signed up...
We are over 70 entrants, less the 30 spots left!
All you need to do is sign up for 1 class via P.P. to reserve a pit spot. You can change classes or add classes the day of the race.


----------



## Hustler

Hey Wayne & Crew, would someone post up some dates and times for this weekend's hours of operation and agenda? Some of us are trying to plan a day venture over to y'all.

-Sean


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hustler said:


> Hey Wayne & Crew, would someone post up some dates and times for this weekend's hours of operation and agenda? Some of us are trying to plan a day venture over to y'all.
> 
> -Sean


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4596460&postcount=1


----------



## Hustler

CarbonJoe said:


> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=4596460&postcount=1


 Sweet, thanks. What day are you going to be there, Peaches?

-Sean


----------



## Lessen

If that's anything like "What classes are you running?", the answer is... "yes".


----------



## old_dude

Any of you that haven't paid attention to the Halloween Classic thread here is a news flash. The event is "Sold Out" and it happened in about three weeks. Awesome for the club but a bummer for the people that didn't get in.


----------



## sg1

Track progress:

-Perimeter boards have been installed, need support plates added
-layout is down, needs some flapper work and taping
-pit tables/chairs in main area are set up
-started running timing loop wires to puter

Today:
-Add support plates to perimeter boards
-Finish flappers and tape
-put out trash cans
-set up outlets on pit tables
-put tools, supplies, and extra wood away (in main area)
-clean back room
-finish timing loops

We'll be at the track about 4 today and try to have everything done so we can finally take a day off


----------



## chicky03

sg1 said:


> Track progress:
> 
> -Perimeter boards have been installed, need support plates added
> -layout is down, needs some flapper work and taping
> -pit tables/chairs in main area are set up
> -started running timing loop wires to puter
> 
> Today:
> -Add support plates to perimeter boards
> -Finish flappers and tape
> -put out trash cans
> -set up outlets on pit tables
> -put tools, supplies, and extra wood away (in main area)
> -clean back room
> -finish timing loops
> 
> We'll be at the track about 4 today and try to have everything done so we can finally take a day off


Where are the Pictures!!


----------



## Mackin

Forgot my camera last night. Stop by tonight and get a first hand look.


----------



## old_dude

To those of you coming out to practice this weekend. Laurel road will be closed starting at Carpenter and to the west. Take 303 (Center) or Sleepy Hallow (south of Laurel) to 42 (Pearl). There will be marked detours as well.


----------



## barney24

*Practice Hours for this weekend:*
Saturday 9 - 9
Sunday 9 - Midnight
Monday 9 - 6

*Cost:* $15 per day


----------



## CarbonJoe

New race computer is installed. We were able to get the racer database copied from the old PC's hard drive so we don't have to re-enter all of that information. We even carpeted the floor of the scoring tower. Back room is cleaned out as well.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Track looks great guys! I hoping to make it up there to run my F1 before have to have knee surgery. I go to the knee doctor on the 13th of Sept. for a consultation. Not sure how long I'll be down after the cut me open. I hope not too long. I want to make racing at the Gate at least a twice a month habit this winter. Also hoping to be able to add 12th scale as a second class too as soon as I'm on the mend:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

Your daily update...

The main pit area has all the tables set up, trash cans out with new bags , leaving the power strips as the only thing needed to be finished up.

The timing loops need to be connected, the new puter is up and running with carpet installed in the announcing area.

Hobbyshop area is nice and tidy.

The back room was all cleaned up and swept out.

The few things left to do for tonight:

-connect timing loops
-hook up power to pit tables
-quick floor sweep
-tape flappers
-vaccuum new carpet 
-fasten brackets to perimeter walls

Steve and I will be there about 4:15.


----------



## old_dude

Wayne: I vacuumed most of the track last night. All that is left is the remainder of the left sweeper to the middle of the straight.


----------



## sg1

old_dude said:


> Wayne: I vacuumed most of the track last night. All that is left is the remainder of the left sweeper to the middle of the straight.


That's good... I'm wearing out


----------



## sg1

This weekend is BRP oval and road racing.

If there are some VTA, USGT, or F1 guys that would like to practice on the road or VTA on the oval come on out


----------



## K.J.Price

So there is no 1/10 scale oval racing this weekend,,,Right?

If not you need to get a better spokesman then Jimmy then LMAO

Keith


----------



## old_dude

I will have my 1/10 truck ready to race. Got to tune in to the new smoooooth track and new carpet.


----------



## sg1

K.J.Price said:


> So there is no 1/10 scale oval racing this weekend,,,Right?
> 
> If not you need to get a better spokesman then Jimmy then LMAO
> 
> Keith


We run 1/10 trucks on BRP days.

Once in a while we get a few 17.5 cars and VTA's


----------



## JimmyMack12

K.J.Price said:


> So there is no 1/10 scale oval racing this weekend,,,Right?
> 
> If not you need to get a better spokesman then Jimmy then LMAO
> 
> Keith


Keith...he did say "BRP *OVAL* and road racing". I talked to Wayne last weekend, just passing along what I was told...


----------



## sg1

Track change over tonight!

If you want to come out and roll around on the new rug this is your chance.

We'll be there about 4:30


----------



## jgullo53

wayne ygpm thanks!!!


----------



## sg1

jgullo53 said:


> wayne ygpm thanks!!!


Got it!


----------



## sg1

Track is set up!

We used 4' x 12' ice on both ends and tip of ice to tip of ice is 46'.

The road portion is also ready, a few boards and dots


----------



## Lessen

Short track? Sweeeet. That would be fun!


----------



## K.J.Price

Wayne are you bringing breakfast? If so id like sausage, home fries, scramble egg's,white toast with grape jelly and a side of syrup.


----------



## Hustler

K.J.Price said:


> Wayne are you bringing breakfast? If so id like sausage...


 LOL, how many times has Wayne gotten requests for Gate sausage in the past two weeks?

-Sean


----------



## CarbonJoe

Hustler said:


> LOL, how many times has Wayne gotten requests for Gate sausage in the past two weeks?
> 
> -Sean


Based on his post on RCTech about having 1000 PMs, I'd say about 800.


----------



## Adam B

How about adding a practice day this Saturday?


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> How about adding a practice day this Saturday?


We have a club race on Sunday. Will you be able to make it down? I MAY have a dedicated 13.5 car ready. Looking good thusfar.


----------



## Adam B

I would do practice and race day


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> I would do practice and race day


Hardcore! I like it!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> Hardcore! I like it!


I sure hope you're talking about RC racing. :freak:


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I sure hope you're talking about RC racing. :freak:


Maybe...


----------



## M3Roc

So there is no club race this saturday?


----------



## TangTester

Sunday


----------



## sg1

M3Roc said:


> So there is no club race this saturday?


Like Tang said, the club race is scheduled for Sunday.

We added an open practice on Saturday.


----------



## M3Roc

Oh well that sucks. Ok I guess next weekend then..


----------



## CarbonJoe

M3Roc said:


> Oh well that sucks. Ok I guess next weekend then..


The Vegas warm up race is next Sunday the 15th.. Practice on Saturday the 14th.


----------



## sg1

New layout is down and ready for Saturday's practice!

I'm pretty sure the laptimes will be just a bit longer


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Practice, Practice, Practice*



M3Roc said:


> Oh well that sucks. Ok I guess next weekend then..


All depends on how you look at it. During the last set of practice days with the help of Mr. Wedge, and Mr. Wise, I learned as much or more about my 1/12th scale in that one day, than I had figured out on my own the entire time I've had it. Having access to the talent pool we have here @ the Gate for $15 a day is *BAR NONE*, the best "Go Faster" money anyone can spend racing.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Street Sweeper said:


> All depends on how you look at it. During the last set of practice days with the help of Mr. Wedge, and Mr. Wise, I learned as much or more about my 1/12th scale in that one day, than I had figured out on my own the entire time I've had it. Having access to the talent pool we have here @ the Gate for $15 a day is *BAR NONE*, the best "Go Faster" money anyone can spend racing.


Good to see someone gets it.

PS - Did you know that the Walk/No Walk sign wasn't working when the car was on the pit box? Something to look at...


----------



## M3Roc

Street Sweeper said:


> All depends on how you look at it. During the last set of practice days with the help of Mr. Wedge, and Mr. Wise, I learned as much or more about my 1/12th scale in that one day, than I had figured out on my own the entire time I've had it. Having access to the talent pool we have here @ the Gate for $15 a day is *BAR NONE*, the best "Go Faster" money anyone can spend racing.


I completely agree with you and practice days are important but I don't get the same kind of "practice" when I don't have someone catching up to me. Other then that, I don't race on sundays so ill have to wait till next club race. I think friday practice and sat race was nice but that's just me.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Hmmm,*



CarbonJoe said:


> Good to see someone gets it.
> 
> PS - Did you know that the Walk/No Walk sign wasn't working when the car was on the pit box? Something to look at...


No I had not heard it wasn't working properly. I have the Pit Stop Box here at work so I can make some kind of bracket to fasten it to the top of the wall. So far all I have is a 6" x 14" piece of aluminum flat stock that I can bolt or Shoe Goo!?! it to. Then have pre-drilled holes in which we can just screw it down to the top of the wall. I haven't thought of anything more clever than that.


Sign: I wonder if BOTH cables were plugged in? It needs both the Yellow cord for 120 volt to power the sign, AND the black printer style USB cord to power the controller and relays. It can plug into any phone wall wart charger usb to 120v adapter. 

If both cords where indeed plugged in then I will bring all of my stuff so I can pull it apart and dig in.


----------



## Racer649

Street Sweeper said:


> No I had not heard it wasn't working properly. I have the Pit Stop Box here at work so I can make some kind of bracket to fasten it to the top of the wall. So far all I have is a 6" x 14" piece of aluminum flat stock that I can bolt or Shoe Goo!?! it to. Then have pre-drilled holes in which we can just screw it down to the top of the wall. I haven't thought of anything more clever than that.
> 
> 
> Sign: I wonder if BOTH cables were plugged in? It needs both the Yellow cord for 120 volt to power the sign, AND the black printer style USB cord to power the controller and relays. It can plug into any phone wall wart charger usb to 120v adapter.
> 
> If both cords where indeed plugged in then I will bring all of my stuff so I can pull it apart and dig in.


I'm pretty sure both were plugged in.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

What time is practice on Saturday?

I need to get my butt up there to run some!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

*Looking for.....*

Looking for a Ko Propo KR-411FH Micro Rx if someone has an extra at a good price.

Want to convert over from spektrum to my KO Propo EX-10

Should be up this weekend if you can make it up.

Any chance on one day we could have a swapmeet at the gate? I know I have stuff to sell off and so do others. I might find something else to buy!


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> What time is practice on Saturday?
> 
> I need to get my butt up there to run some!


9am to 9pm


----------



## Lessen

Cannot wait for the weekend!


----------



## sg1

12 hours and 25 minutes....


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Cannot wait for the weekend!


You racing today? Thought you were also excited for practice time. 

It kinda bums me out though. The Gate did yesterday's practice, and all practice monies went back into the carpet costs, then most of the people in attendance yesterday don't even live in Ohio. Yeah there was some locals, but not many of the new guys. You guys have to get the idea you have a great place to race at. I choose to drive 3 hours, passing one track on the way, just to race at the Gate.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Well stated, Adam. We really appreciate all of the support from our out of town friends. We're proud of the effort of all those involved to build one of the best carpet racing facilities in the US.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> Well stated, Adam. We really appreciate all of the support from our out of town friends. We're proud of the effort of all those involved to build one of the best carpet racing facilities in the US.


Yep, you guys do a phenomenal job not only with the track but putting on great races. Look forward to checking out the newly enhanced Gate.


----------



## jar

*Yup*

The new surface is nice and true. But, one of the problems I had is; in 12vish, 2/3rds of way through a heat, the tires became useless. Is there a new tire?


----------



## jar

Adam B said:


> You racing today? Thought you were also excited for practice time.
> 
> It kinda bums be out though. The Gate did yesterday's practice, and all practice monies went back into the carpet costs, then most of the people in attendance yesterday don't even live in Ohio. Yeah thre was some locals, but not many of the new guys. You guys have to get the idea you have a great place to race at. I choose to drive 3 hours, passing one track on the way, just to race at the Gate.


Yeah, someone who walked in asked if the Gate runs stadium trucks. I almost said yeah, that's why they just dropped thousands of dollars into the facility; and thought better of it. Then he said you could put jumps here and here. Once again I held my tongue. Suggested he check out Hartville, ARCS or, possibly, attempt some on road. He just shrugged and left. Oh well. I have no idea how to get people to do this activity.

If it's money people are concerned about; it's definitely a problem. But I remember getting my hands on a JRX or, I should say, a couple of JRXs for very little, $75 if memory serves, a couple years back. Those worked for about a year and were lots of fun as well as a learning experience. Later I got a JRX Type R for very little, behind the times but still competitive here and there. Point being, perhaps we need to make our vehicles more accessible when we're done with them. I see all kinds of items in the for sale case for very high prices. I get it, if you don't care whether it sells; then you lose nothing if, or in this case, when it does not sell. Why not give a reasonable price; sell it for sure and help the sport? That could help.


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

Yes Rudy...greens don't work anymore.


----------



## Adam B

jar said:


> The new surface is nice and true. But, one of the problems I had is; in 12vish, 2/3rds of way through a heat, the tires became useless. Is there a new tire?


It was determined the rubber based compounds loaded up with fuzz. For example the blue compound. Something like gray, yellow, or whites shouldn't.


----------



## Adam B

Thanks Gate crew for a great weekend. As always I learned a bunch. Wayne, as usual your help with the 12th scale is priceless, thanks! See you guys next weekend!

Any idea on what charges will be for practice and racing yet?


----------



## starrx

Adam B said:


> Thanks Gate crew for a great weekend. As always I learned a bunch. Wayne, as usual your help with the 12th scale is priceless, thanks! See you guys next weekend!
> 
> Any idea on what charges will be for practice and racing yet?


+1:hat::thumbsup:


----------



## sg1

jar said:


> The new surface is nice and true. But, one of the problems I had is; in 12vish, 2/3rds of way through a heat, the tires became useless. Is there a new tire?


Like Adam said, the Magenta's or pinks didn't seem to work as well.
I tried Magenta and Blue and lost traction.
I went to grey rears and was good (as long as you didn't go off the line).


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> Like Adam said, the Magenta's or pinks didn't seem to work as well.
> I tried Magenta and Blue and lost traction.
> I went to grey rears and was good (as long as you didn't go off the line).


What are you running up front?


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> What are you running up front?


grey


----------



## Chaz955i

sg1 said:


> gay


Weird I haven't heard of that compound.


----------



## sg1

Chaz955i said:


> Weird I haven't heard of that compound.


It's new... just came out...


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Weird I haven't heard of that compound.


Chuck: If you still have the tires I gave you, there might be some of those in there. Obviously old though. Trinity had a bunch of unusual compounds that they imported. 

And the new question: Is the new gray the same as the old gray?


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> Chuck: If you still have the tires I gave you, there might be some of those in there. Obviously old though. Trinity had a bunch of unusual compounds that they imported.
> 
> And the new question: Is the new gray the same as the old gray?


Used those up a while back but yeah, some of those compounds were pretty wild and apparently I was the only guy who still dug fluorescent yellow rims.

Do manufacturers actually make their own foam or just get it from a supplier? Outside of variations within a single batch of foam who knows if everyone follows the exact recipe. Not sure I would ever notice but the fast kids like you and Wayner would see the difference.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Tire Tip of the Day*



sg1 said:


> I went to grey rears and was good (*as long as you didn't go off the line*).


Gee, Thanks for the Tip Wayne. But I only consider my self "Off Line" when my car hits the boards and or ends up outside of the track. :freak:

For me to truly be competitive in 1/12th scale I need to find a compound that not only works on carpet, but also Linoleum.


----------



## Adam B

Awesome ^^^^


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

sg1 said:


> It's new... just came out...


Don't you mean, just came out of the closet?


----------



## Kyosho Racer

I'm really missing your guys up there, so much so I just put fresh stickers on the F1. I plan on coming up soon, just need to talk with the other guys and see what works for them. When is the next club race?

Jeff


----------



## barney24

Jeff,

October 12 is the next club race. This weekend is the Vegas Warm-Up, Sept. 28 & 29 is practice.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

barney24 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> October 12 is the next club race. This weekend is the Vegas Warm-Up, Sept. 28 & 29 is practice.


Thank you Sir:thumbsup:


----------



## jar

Kyosho Racer said:


> Thank you Sir:thumbsup:


Yo K, this weekend'll be fun too.


----------



## Adam B

How about a compromise? If you guys won't move to Michigan, how about Sandusky?


----------



## M3Roc

Im looking to buy a new pack for VTA. Would a pack rated for 25c be good enough?


----------



## Lessen

M3Roc said:


> Im looking to buy a new pack for VTA. Would a pack rated for 25c be good enough?


Yup. For VTA that'll be just fine.


----------



## Adam B

Have to say thanks to the gate crew for giving us another great weekend of practice, racing, and fun people to be around. But once again, where were a bunch of the newer guys? You newer guys need to come to these races. Even though there are out of towners there you don't know, everybody is willing to share advice, tips, etc. I got better just from doing races like yesterday, and have a lot more to improve on.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> I got better just from doing races like yesterday


You did?


----------



## Barry Z

any video of the mains ?
Thanks.


----------



## Adam B

Barry Z said:


> any video of the mains ?
> Thanks.


I don't want to see it. First turn I got my fan ripped out of my car. I just stopped before I blew a motor. But I kinda want to watch the B 12th scale run. That might have been the most fun I had in 12th scale to date.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Bummer for me*



Adam B said:


> I don't want to see it. First turn I got my fan ripped out of my car. I just stopped before I blew a motor. But I kinda want to watch the B 12th scale run. That might have been the most fun I had in 12th scale to date.


Sure wish i was there. From the sounds of it I missed a good one. How many cars started the 1/12th scale B-Main?


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Tell me about it.*



Adam B said:


> Have to say thanks to the gate crew for giving us another great weekend of practice, racing, and fun people to be around. But once again, where were a bunch of the newer guys? You newer guys need to come to these races. Even though there are out of towners there you don't know, everybody is willing to share advice, tips, etc. I got better just from doing races like yesterday, and have a lot more to improve on.


I hear you brother. I had every intention of racing Sunday. I think I missed it by one 5 hour energy drink. 

I had a BP in Detroit to go to ALL day Saturday. Starting with a 11:30 am Tee Time. Which means I had to get up here about 7-7:30am to get ready and go. Golfing finished up about 5:30 or so and the cookout started just after that. We had the fight on which was pretty good. And for the judge that scored it 114-114, Even my 8 year old niece would have known that fight was not a draw. And of course there was the Entertainment.... Anyways the party wasn't over until 3am. Which is about when I needed to Leave to get here to go racing anyways. I was doing great until I got to the turn pike. When on three separate occasions I found my self surprised at what lane I was now driving in, I decided that's a good time to stop for a bit at the next plaza. I nodded off for a few, and when I woke up it was 6:54am and I remember thinking "Oh ""Crap"" the Gate opens in 6 minutes." Suffice it to say that once I got home flopping in bed for just a "minute" before loading up my RC stuff to head to the Gate was a Vegas Warm-Up FAIL.


----------



## Adam B

Street Sweeper said:


> Sure wish i was there. From the sounds of it I missed a good one. How many cars started the 1/12th scale B-Main?


I think it was only 4 in each main. A lot of people that traveled in started leaving early to get back home. So I think it hurt the 12th scale mains


----------



## Bohh

Hey all,

Putting together a VTA to join you guys. Ordering some parts ans had a few questions. Is the edge 2s that comes with the VTA 25.5 novak motor legal for the class? I can't find anywhere that specifically says that it operates in "Blinky" mode.

And what transponder do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## Sutman9872

Here is a list of the approved esc's it is in the list...
Approved ESCs:
Novak-
Club Brushless ESC (#1852)
EDGE 2S Brushless ESC (#1850, 1851)
Mongoose Micro Brushless/Brush ESC (#1718)
GTB 2 Racing w/X-Drive (#1749)
GTB 2 Racing w/X-Drive- Low Profile (#1748)
GTB 2 Sportsman Racing Brushless ESC (#1708, 1709)
GTB series part numbers:1710, 1711
Havoc series part numbers:1732, 1733, 1735
Slyder part number: 1712
XBR (DISCONTINUED) part number:1720

LRP
A.i. Brushless Reverse part numbers: LRP80100, LRP80150

SPEED PASSION
Cirtix Stock Club Race ESC part number: 12280
Reventon Stock Club Race part number:SP000048

HOBBYWING
JUSTOCK Club ESC (same esc, but differing part numbers)-
Falcon Sekido Part #
Hobbywing Justock Black: 81020001 (Black)
Hobbywing Justock blue 81020000 (Blue)

CRC Part #
7014 - Hobbywing XERUN Juststock Club No timing ESC - Sensored


Bohh said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Putting together a VTA to join you guys. Ordering some parts ans had a few questions. Is the edge 2s that comes with the VTA 25.5 novak motor legal for the class? I can't find anywhere that specifically says that it operates in "Blinky" mode.
> 
> And what transponder do you recommend?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Mackin

Got a GBT2 with X Drive if you're interested. $50.00.

chuck


----------



## Street Sweeper

*ESC upgrade question?*



Mackin said:


> Got a GBT2 with X Drive if you're interested. $50.00.
> 
> chuck


What differences does one see with the GTB2 X drive over the Edge?


----------



## Racer649

Street Sweeper said:


> What differences does one see with the GTB2 X drive over the Edge?


X drive sounds cooler


----------



## CarbonJoe

Street Sweeper said:


> What differences does one see with the GTB2 X drive over the Edge?





Racer649 said:


> X drive sounds cooler


Does that mean it used to have drive? Sort of like the "Ex Police" on SNL.


----------



## Bohh

Thanks guys!



Mackin said:


> Got a GBT2 with X Drive if you're interested. $50.00.
> 
> chuck


Thank you for the offer - but, I think I'm going to go with the package deal with the edge due to it's smaller size. If I change my mind I'll be sure to let you know though!



Street Sweeper said:


> What differences does one see with the GTB2 X drive over the Edge?


I think the main difference is the size, I couldn't find much else.




Also could anyone confirm that this transponder will work at the track? http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ersonal-RC4-Hybrid-Direct-Powered-Transponder

I've read that a lot of transponders wont work if they are the wrong version or firmware so want to make sure. Thanks!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bohh said:


> Also could anyone confirm that this transponder will work at the track? http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ersonal-RC4-Hybrid-Direct-Powered-Transponder
> 
> I've read that a lot of transponders wont work if they are the wrong version or firmware so want to make sure. Thanks!


Fully hybrid:

100% compatible with RC2/RC3 Timing Systems (previously AMBrc)
100% compatible with RC4, and ready for the future

Yes, it will work with all of the AMB systems. We have an RC3 system.


----------



## Bohh

Great! Thank you, Joe. Looking forward to racing with you all.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Well It used to have Drive.*



CarbonJoe said:


> Does that mean it used to have drive? Sort of like the "Ex Police" on SNL.


Most definitely if I buy it from Mackin and put it in my car. GTB2 "Ex Drive"..... Come to think of it, all of my cars have "Ex Drive."


----------



## Bohh

Maybe a silly question - I saw mention you guys may start Friday Night oval races. Am I right in thinking if I got a World GT car with a body change and a setup change I'd be able to use the same car for both 13.5 Oval and World GT classes? What kind of MAH batteries would I need for these classes? 

Sorry for all the newbie questions, but thank you for the answers!


----------



## sg1

Bohh said:


> Maybe a silly question - I saw mention you guys may start Friday Night oval races. Am I right in thinking if I got a World GT car with a body change and a setup change I'd be able to use the same car for both 13.5 Oval and World GT classes? What kind of MAH batteries would I need for these classes?
> 
> Sorry for all the newbie questions, but thank you for the answers!


Which WGT do you plan on getting?
CRC makes a graphite piece that moves the battery far to the left that greatly helps.

If you wanted to just toss it out there to run 13.5 spec class, for Friday night running, as long as you have the correct body that would be fine.
Don't worry about batteries.

Most of us will be running spec truck. If you wanted to run that, you would need a truck body, 17.5 motor, and a spec battery. To start with don't wory about the battery. I think we may have a truck body at the track if you want to take a look at one.


----------



## Adam B

I hate that you guys are so far away, but sometimes it don't break my heart. If I lived close I would be racing oval probably also.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I hate that you guys are so far away, but sometimes it don't break my heart. If I lived close I would be racing oval probably also.


Maybe you could get an apartment here for the weekends and also run your mobile repair buisness from here


----------



## Lessen

Whoa! Friday night oval racing? For real?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Whoa! Friday night oval racing? For real?


For the fall/winter series for BRP, we will be running the 1/10 vehicles on the Friday night before the BRP race on Saturday. It will be once a month, I'll have the dates soon 

Whatever guys bring out we'll run. Most of us have spec trucks, there's some open 17.5 cars, VTA's, F1, and 13.5 spec cars.


----------



## Racer649

sg1 said:


> For the fall/winter series for BRP, we will be running the 1/10 vehicles on the Friday night before the BRP race on Saturday. It will be once a month, I'll have the dates soon
> 
> Whatever guys bring out we'll run. Most of us have spec trucks, there's some open 17.5 cars, VTA's, F1, and 13.5 spec cars.


I like it.


----------



## Bohh

sg1 said:


> Whatever guys bring out we'll run. Most of us have spec trucks, there's some open 17.5 cars, VTA's, F1, and 13.5 spec cars.


Nice! I didn't know VTAs would be a class. I'm putting together a VTA to race on Saturdays so that will serve for now as my oval car until I can build up a dedicated car.

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Lessen

Sweet. I may try to show up for these.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Sweet. I may try to show up for these.


to record?


----------



## sg1

Don't forget...

This weekend open practice!!

New layout it down and will be a bit slower then the last layout


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Did I miss a post?*



sg1 said:


> Don't forget...
> 
> This weekend open practice!!
> 
> New layout it down and will be a bit slower then the last layout


I looked back a few posts and didn't see the hours listed for practice. Which days and from when to when? Thanks.
Will this weekend be practice only?


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> I looked back a few posts and didn't see the hours listed for practice. Which days and from when to when? Thanks.
> Will this weekend be practice only?


Correct, just open practice.
Saturday 9-9
Sunday 9-6
15.00 a day


----------



## Lessen

Are we there yet?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Are we there yet?


25 hours and 47 minutes....


----------



## Mackin

Our answer was always 10 minutes.


----------



## Hustler

Mackin said:


> Our answer was always 10 minutes.


...was the question, "Are we there yet, Dad?"

-Sean


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> to record?


Um, no  ... to race goofball! :thumbsup:

If there's an opportunity to run what ya brung, I'm game as long as I can get to the track. I like oval racing, just not r/c oval cars.


----------



## Adam B

Not going to make it for practice this weekend. Kinda bummed out, but have work to do and kids that need some attention I guess.


----------



## Lessen

Yeah, gotta have that family time too.  Catch ya at the next one!


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Whats the schedule for October so I can try to make plans?

Practice was nice - learned some new stuff and got my 1/12 scale to handle better. WGT all out of whack and have to figure that out.


----------



## Lessen

http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


----------



## Adam B

What do some of you kids think about an open practice day after the next club race?


----------



## Bigz84

YES, since I can not make it on the 12th. I would be there on the 13th for practice for sure.


----------



## CarbonJoe

10 minutes


----------



## Racer649

CarbonJoe said:


> 10 minutes


Until ?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mackin said:


> Our answer was always 10 minutes.





Hustler said:


> ...was the question, "Are we there yet, Dad?"





Racer649 said:


> Until ?


It was either that or 42.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Lessen said:


> http://www.norcarracing.com/index.php?p=1_2_Schedule


Thanks!

Brian mentioned he had to update the website but did not know if he did.

Guess it pays to check the site out every once and a while...

BRP is next so I am safe since I have to work saturday.


----------



## bobbyh808

Any VTA for Saturday roval?


----------



## Lessen

clarkwhoracing said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Brian mentioned he had to update the website but did not know if he did.
> 
> Guess it pays to check the site out every once and a while...
> 
> BRP is next so I am safe since I have to work saturday.


Ahhh. Maybe some things have changed but I'm pretty sure the 12th is still the next road race. I think 



bobbyh808 said:


> Any VTA for Saturday roval?


When you gonna bring your touring car talents back to the track Bobby?


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> Ahhh. Maybe some things have changed but I'm pretty sure the 12th is still the next road race. I think
> 
> 
> 
> When you gonna bring your touring car talents back to the track Bobby?


Well touring car maybe next club race as for talent...lol its hard to bring what I don't have.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> What do some of you kids think about an open practice day after the next club race?


Unfortunately that Sunday we will be changing a piece of carpet out.


----------



## Kyosho Racer

Me and a few friends will be there on the 12th:tongue:


----------



## sg1

bobbyh808 said:


> Any VTA for Saturday roval?


I don't think we'll have any VTA, I haven't heard from anyone who wanted to run them.
Maybe stop out and run Chuck's BRP


----------



## bobbyh808

sg1 said:


> I don't think we'll have any VTA, I haven't heard from anyone who wanted to run them.
> Maybe stop out and run Chuck's BRP


What time doors open tomorrow?


----------



## sg1

bobbyh808 said:


> What time doors open tomorrow?


10am


----------



## Bohh

Hey all,

Working on my VTA and had a question while prepping the tire/wheels. Do you all leave just the stock hole in the rim or do I need to add another?

Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## Lessen

Nothing to do there really. It won't have any noticeable affect on anything.


----------



## Bohh

Lessen said:


> Nothing to do there really. It won't have any noticeable affect on anything.


Easy enough, then. Thank you! Hope to be there this Saturday.


----------



## Hustler

Bohh said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Working on my VTA and had a question while prepping the tire/wheels. Do you all leave just the stock hole in the rim or do I need to add another?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Mike





Lessen said:


> Nothing to do there really. It won't have any noticeable affect on anything.


The Miller School of High Performance Driving manuals do indicate that an extra hole in the rim allows better air cushion enabling your vehicle to land more softly, regardless of whether it should be airborne or not... :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## old_dude

I have seen that picture but it was with my F1 car.


----------



## ML23

Just wanted to say hi.:wave:

DrunkMike


----------



## Lessen

I hear fresh perch is on the lunch menu this week.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Bigz84 said:


> YES, since I can not make it on the 12th. I would be there on the 13th for practice for sure.


Sir,

I saw a post of yours over on RCTech regarding the center-rear pivot ball on the Serpent F1 popping out of the "football" easily. 

Did you ever get that figured out? Mine is doing the same thing.

Thanks,

Chandler Kincaid


----------



## Mike Peterson

~McSmooth~ said:


> Chandler Kincaid


This never gets old......


----------



## Bigz84

~McSmooth~ said:


> Sir,
> 
> I saw a post of yours over on RCTech regarding the center-rear pivot ball on the Serpent F1 popping out of the "football" easily.
> 
> Did you ever get that figured out? Mine is doing the same thing.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chandler Kincaid


Hi,
yes I did. I figured out that I had picked the wrong sized pivot ball for that center piece. I disliked the instructions for the car as they were not clear, but then again, I did start building the car well after 1am... couldn't sleep. as a result of choosing the wrong pivot ball for the center, I noticed other pivot balls were wrong where I placed them on the car. that is how I broke rod ends, because the pivot ball was to big. when I finally figured it all out, I re arranged the pivot balls to the correct location, larger pivot ball is used for the center piece in question, and now all is well.

I have placed the car on a track once, and drove it around for a few laps. the next time will be a full out practice and tuning session. 

let me know if you have any more questions. question for you, what front wing are you using? Stock lexan, or other brand?


----------



## Mackin

Anybody catch pics of the new CRC F1 car at Vegas? I see a new car in my future.


----------



## ~McSmooth~

Bigz84 said:


> Hi,
> yes I did. I figured out that I had picked the wrong sized pivot ball for that center piece. I disliked the instructions for the car as they were not clear, but then again, I did start building the car well after 1am... couldn't sleep. as a result of choosing the wrong pivot ball for the center, I noticed other pivot balls were wrong where I placed them on the car. that is how I broke rod ends, because the pivot ball was to big. when I finally figured it all out, I re arranged the pivot balls to the correct location, larger pivot ball is used for the center piece in question, and now all is well.
> 
> I have placed the car on a track once, and drove it around for a few laps. the next time will be a full out practice and tuning session.
> 
> let me know if you have any more questions. question for you, what front wing are you using? Stock lexan, or other brand?


Found the one 5mm dia ball hiding on the steering block...hadn't tried snapping the linkage to it yet. Thanks!

I'll be using the stock lexan wing for starters.


----------



## old_dude

Lets see if this works:
CRC F1 at vegas


----------



## Mackin

old_dude said:


> Lets see if this works:
> CRC F1 at vegas



I'll bet we might see a couple of these at The Halloween Classic.


----------



## Sutman9872

will the doors be open at 10am or 11am...calendar says 11am but on the list on the side it says 10am....it does say racing at 3pm tho...


----------



## sg1

Sutman9872 said:


> will the doors be open at 10am or 11am...calendar says 11am but on the list on the side it says 10am....it does say racing at 3pm tho...


Well... folks will be there at earlier then that 
We have the matainance guy stopping out at 8:30, so we should be ready for laps by 9 

Racing is at 3


----------



## Bohh

Great racing today! Thanks everyone for the help - I learned a lot in one day. Looking forward to next time.


----------



## DougK

Thanks again to all at the Gate for another fine night of racing. And that's to Tony for selling Jake a great race car that thing was perfect all night long, wish I could say the same for mine. LOL


----------



## Lessen

Pretty decent day at the track. Thanks NORCAR crew!


----------



## Bohh

Anyone have or know someone selling a WGT setup? Interested in the class and considering the options available to me. I see CRC came out with a new SE chassis but thinking an older used car may be better (cheaper too) for me as I may not appreciate the improvements of the SE as a newbie. Found a few online, but wanted to check locally first.


----------



## DougK

Bohh said:


> Anyone have or know someone selling a WGT setup? Interested in the class and considering the options available to me. I see CRC came out with a new SE chassis but thinking an older used car may be better (cheaper too) for me as I may not appreciate the improvements of the SE as a newbie. Found a few online, but wanted to check locally first.


I wish I had know you were looking Sat. I had a roller with me, it is a CRC le. It is a great class, but racing with Jake I can only run one car and I like 1/12 better.

Doug K.


----------



## old_dude

Stu:

The website for GQ tires is hotlapracingusa.com. Somehow I don't have you're email address.


----------



## Sutman9872

Was wondering if for the points races you need to be a member or not...if not will it just be a club race day or will you be able to get points...any info would be great thanks..


----------



## sg1

Sutman9872 said:


> Was wondering if for the points races you need to be a member or not...if not will it just be a club race day or will you be able to get points...any info would be great thanks..


Our next series starts soon.
You don't have to be a club member to get points.
We are also looking and some new things for the winners of the next series


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Been So Busy*

Well I finally have a clear schedule for this weekend, only to see we have a HCOT Race!?! What the heck is that? I'll google it in a minute. 

Anyway what classes can I expect to see running this weekend, something tells since I don't know what it is, I prolly don't have the right chassis to run it. Gosh Almighty!

I'll tell you what, it's not from the lack of trying that's for sure.


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> Well I finally have a clear schedule for this weekend, only to see we have a HCOT Race!?! What the heck is that? I'll google it in a minute.
> 
> Anyway what classes can I expect to see running this weekend, something tells since I don't know what it is, I prolly don't have the right chassis to run it. Gosh Almighty!
> 
> I'll tell you what, it's not from the lack of trying that's for sure.


HCOT is an oval series that is coming to the Gate.
I hate to say it, but I don't think you have a vehicle for it


----------



## CarbonJoe

Just over a week until the Halloween Classic. We're grateful that the Grand Slam guys are running the show.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Just found it*

*H*ooter *C*hassis *O*utlaw *T*our.....

OMG Kill Me Now

I have 
Two BRPs
One VTA 
One 17.5 TC
Two 1/12th scales
Two WGTs
and an F1

Guess I should have started asking you about the sportsmen truck stuff a lot sooner.

How about this, I just read the rules and it says I can use any 1/10th scale direct drive chassis. 

1.Can I use one of my WGT cars as a sportsman truck? They are both CRC Gen X LEs. 

2.Will a truck body fit? 

3.Is there any OTHER reason, than coming in *dead last* that I would not want to do this. Also 

4.do we have the Spec SMC battery they require and if so How much? Also when it says WGT tires is that the same as the WGT spec with a stripe or just that size tire with any compound?

5. ESC? it says ROAR sportsman. Is that a specific model or a list of models that I might already own like the Novak Edge that comes with the VTA motor.


Or maybe this is a sign I should just go run my Nitro Buggy or find someplace that is running an AutoX this weekend.

Thanks for any info or insight in advance


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Dodge the Cones!*

NORA - Autocross Points Event #14 on Sunday

@

Geauga Lake (Wildwater Kingdom)


Maybe I just spend Saturday getting my car ready for the AutoCross instead.


----------



## Bohh

Hi guys,

Does anyone know anything about AE RC10R5.1 in regards to WGT? I'm looking to race that class and found a good deal on one of those. How would that compare to a CRC?

Also, trying to put a list together of the components I need for my 1/10 Oval Truck. Will need a Motor, ESC, and Servo. Any recommendations there? My limited research indicates the Trinity D3.5 17.5T motor is a good one. Do ESCs make much of a difference? Does the track shop have bodies for this class?

Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## camino86

wanted to check on how a vta body should be painted as of the mild to wild including fades and tears but still adding the numbers and so on.


----------



## Lessen

Street Sweeper said:


> NORA - Autocross Points Event #14 on Sunday
> 
> @
> 
> Geauga Lake (Wildwater Kingdom)
> 
> 
> Maybe I just spend Saturday getting my car ready for the AutoCross instead.


One of these days I'm going to do this. Been wanting to for years, but then I got into this r/c thing...


----------



## old_dude

Bohh said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Does anyone know anything about AE RC10R5.1 in regards to WGT? I'm looking to race that class and found a good deal on one of those. How would that compare to a CRC?
> 
> Also, trying to put a list together of the components I need for my 1/10 Oval Truck. Will need a Motor, ESC, and Servo. Any recommendations there? My limited research indicates the Trinity D3.5 17.5T motor is a good one. Do ESCs make much of a difference? Does the track shop have bodies for this class?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Mike


The Associated car will work, we just have a lot of racers running the CRC car in WGT plus a few OnPoint cars. Right now the D3.5 - 13.5 is a good choice for a motor, HobbyWing 1s for the ESC, Protoform Gihana body. 
For truck racing the D3.5 - 17.5 with the high torque 12.5 rotor. The truck class requires purple striped WGT tires and the ThunderPower 25c spec battery pack.


----------



## old_dude

Street Sweeper said:


> *H*ooter *C*hassis *O*utlaw *T*our.....
> 
> OMG Kill Me Now
> 
> I have
> Two BRPs
> One VTA
> One 17.5 TC
> Two 1/12th scales
> Two WGTs
> and an F1
> 
> Guess I should have started asking you about the sportsmen truck stuff a lot sooner.
> 
> How about this, I just read the rules and it says I can use any 1/10th scale direct drive chassis.
> 
> 1.Can I use one of my WGT cars as a sportsman truck? They are both CRC Gen X LEs.
> 
> 2.Will a truck body fit?
> 
> 3.Is there any OTHER reason, than coming in *dead last* that I would not want to do this. Also
> 
> 4.do we have the Spec SMC battery they require and if so How much? Also when it says WGT tires is that the same as the WGT spec with a stripe or just that size tire with any compound?
> 
> 5. ESC? it says ROAR sportsman. Is that a specific model or a list of models that I might already own like the Novak Edge that comes with the VTA motor.
> 
> 
> Or maybe this is a sign I should just go run my Nitro Buggy or find someplace that is running an AutoX this weekend.
> 
> Thanks for any info or insight in advance


The tires are the WGT ones with the purple stripe. 
Any ROAR approved sportsman ESC is legal in "Blinky" or zero timing mode. That list can be found at the roarracing.com website 
The truck body will fit.
We had (and maybe still do) a CRC upper plate for the Gen-X that located the battery on the left to improve oval handling. It still won't handle as well as a dedicated oval chassis but you would have fun.
Oval racing is a very intense and chassis/motor technical form of R/C racing. You have to be fast, consistent and not make a mistake. A 8 car main will typically have less than a lap difference between the fastest and the slowest.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Thanks for the info*



old_dude said:


> The tires are the WGT ones with the purple stripe.
> Any ROAR approved sportsman ESC is legal in "Blinky" or zero timing mode. That list can be found at the roarracing.com website
> The truck body will fit.
> We had (and maybe still do) a CRC upper plate for the Gen-X that located the battery on the left to improve oval handling. It still won't handle as well as a dedicated oval chassis but you would have fun.
> Oval racing is a very intense and chassis/motor technical form of R/C racing. You have to be fast, consistent and not make a mistake. A 8 car main will typically have less than a lap difference between the fastest and the slowest.


I literally just talked to Wayne about what would be a decent Sportsman truck set-up a week or two ago just out of curiosity. I may have been in a bit more of a hurry had I notice our Hooters race this Saturday. Anyhow this gives me a direction to head in. I may try to trade or sell my second LE and 1/12th scale for a Battle Axe. Then I should have most every class covered except USGT. Most likely I will just swap out my 17.5 TC for USGT and return to 17.5 when I have a few more laps under my belt.


----------



## Lessen

Street Sweeper said:


> Most likely I will just swap out my 17.5 TC for USGT and return to 17.5 when I have a few more laps under my belt.


The USGT class isn't all that much slower than stock touring and has far less support among Gate regulars. 

Although I do love the GT bodies, USGT just dilutes the 17.5 touring class.


----------



## Bohh

Thanks, old_dude! Could you answer 3 more questions for me on the truck, please?

I went to amain and looked at the motors and they have two:

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ILLA-Brushless-Motor-w-High-Torque-Rotor-175T

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...s-Motorsports-Ripper-D35-Brushless-Motor-175T

Both have 12.5 rotors in them and I can't see any difference in them other than one has a sticker on it. Am I missing something? Did someone just quality check the Express Motorsports one?

Can you tell me what type of servo I'd use for a Battle Axe 2.0? I looked at Savox's site and see they have coreless, digital, brushless. There are so many choices! I don't even know where to start.

What mah rating is the spec ThunderPower battery and where do they sell them? It can't be any other brand like GensAce or anything?

Thanks a bunch, I appreciate all the help!

-Mike





old_dude said:


> The Associated car will work, we just have a lot of racers running the CRC car in WGT plus a few OnPoint cars. Right now the D3.5 - 13.5 is a good choice for a motor, HobbyWing 1s for the ESC, Protoform Gihana body.
> For truck racing the D3.5 - 17.5 with the high torque 12.5 rotor. The truck class requires purple striped WGT tires and the ThunderPower 25c spec battery pack.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Hmm*

Lessen,
That is good to know. I seems like forever since I have been able to make a race. Life and work has been incredibly busy the lately. Yes, I only thought about a move to USGT, because it seems like there has been quite a bit of talk concerning it. I have not seen what kind of turn out there has been. I really just want to make sure I am set up to race in a class that has enough entries, that it indeed feels like a RACE. I prefer the 8 and 10 car fields and wouldn't mind giving 12 a try, unfortunately our system doesn't allow more than 10 I believe? I even enjoyed when once we combined 17.5 and 13.5 TCs. It had a bit of 24hrs of Le Mans feel running the different speed cars together. So, soon I hope to have everything up and running. Giving me a current or semi current car to run in most every class. This would allow me to show up and pick 2 or 3 of the most populated classes for the day. Which for me Maximizes my Fun, even if it means giving up a podium in a class that has only 3 entries.


----------



## Racer649

Street Sweeper said:


> I literally just talked to Wayne about what would be a decent Sportsman truck set-up a week or two ago just out of curiosity. I may have been in a bit more of a hurry had I notice our Hooters race this Saturday. Anyhow this gives me a direction to head in. I may try to trade or sell my second LE and 1/12th scale for a Battle Axe. Then I should have most every class covered except USGT. Most likely I will just swap out my 17.5 TC for USGT and return to 17.5 when I have a few more laps under my belt.


Mel. FYI I am putting together a WGT now. Looks like we are going to have some fun this winter


----------



## Lessen

Street Sweeper said:


> Lessen,
> That is good to know. I seems like forever since I have been able to make a race. Life and work has been incredibly busy the lately. Yes, I only thought about a move to USGT, because it seems like there has been quite a bit of talk concerning it. I have not seen what kind of turn out there has been. I really just want to make sure I am set up to race in a class that has enough entries, that it indeed feels like a RACE. I prefer the 8 and 10 car fields and wouldn't mind giving 12 a try, unfortunately our system doesn't allow more than 10 I believe? I even enjoyed when once we combined 17.5 and 13.5 TCs. It had a bit of 24hrs of Le Mans feel running the different speed cars together. So, soon I hope to have everything up and running. Giving me a current or semi current car to run in most every class. This would allow me to show up and pick 2 or 3 of the most populated classes for the day. Which for me Maximizes my Fun, even if it means giving up a podium in a class that has only 3 entries.


USGT is quite popular in some areas, just not here in NE Ohio. The same goes for other classes. WGT is a good example. It's a hot class around here, but it's cold in other areas. It sucks to see 3 car fields and even stock touring has seen quite a lot of that lately even though it's a staple class across the country. I expect it will pick up after the HC with the winter season nearly upon us. I've realized unless you go play outside, summer is really just time to test and practice. Racing happens in the winter.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Lessen said:


> USGT just dilutes the 17.5 touring class.


Exactly.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Exactly.


and the more laps I put into the 13.5, I'm beginning to develop the same opinion with that and open mod.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> and the more laps I put into the 13.5, I'm beginning to develop the same opinion with that and open mod.


In what way? 13.5 is killing mod? Or mod is killing 13.5? I would rather run mod, but still need more track time. There isn't a huge difference between 17.5 & 13.5 I feel.


----------



## Lessen

13.5 dilutes mod. I'm beginning to see it as a glass ceiling class. Aside from the cool GT bodies, USGT is the same. However, the purpose of USGT is really more about the scale look rather than a bridge the gap class.

13.5 is certainly a good powerplant for a typical learning stock racer to experience more speed, but the more time I spend with the car I've realized it's kind of silly for it to have it's own dedicated class. I'm not saying I'm ready to go out and buy an 8.5 motor, but for club days let's just call it mod and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> I'm not saying I'm ready to go out and buy an 8.5 motor,.



Switch that to a 4.5..... 

and watch me wag it all the way down the straight!


----------



## Lessen

Mike Peterson said:


> and watch me wag it all the way down the straight!


Yeah, cuz that's what my cars do!



> switch that to a 4.5...


Wait, are you calling me out?!


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> Wait, are you calling me out?!


I WILL!!!! I will run mod with you at the classic. I will even hook you up with a motor. 

But I think you really need to get a 12th scale car. I think that may be your calling. I know somebody that lives near you that would help you set it up.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> Wait, are you calling me out?!



oh no, I don't even own one of those right now...maybe in the future?:freak:


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> I think that may be your calling. I know somebody that lives near you that would help you set it up.


Wayne's got enough on his plate.


----------



## Bohh

Good luck to everyone who will run the Halloween Classic!


----------



## old_dude

Bohh said:


> Thanks, old_dude! Could you answer 3 more questions for me on the truck, please?
> 
> I went to amain and looked at the motors and they have two:
> 
> http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...ILLA-Brushless-Motor-w-High-Torque-Rotor-175T
> 
> http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...s-Motorsports-Ripper-D35-Brushless-Motor-175T
> 
> Both have 12.5 rotors in them and I can't see any difference in them other than one has a sticker on it. Am I missing something? Did someone just quality check the Express Motorsports one?
> 
> Can you tell me what type of servo I'd use for a Battle Axe 2.0? I looked at Savox's site and see they have coreless, digital, brushless. There are so many choices! I don't even know where to start.
> 
> What mah rating is the spec ThunderPower battery and where do they sell them? It can't be any other brand like GensAce or anything?
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I appreciate all the help!
> 
> -Mike


Buy a motor from Wayne, it will be a known quantity.
Get a Solar 658 (coreless, digital, metal gears, fast, good torque and about $13)
You must use the SMC spec pack at TOUR, HCOT and BRL races. For our club races we don't really pay much attention. We just have fun.


----------



## Bohh

Thank you very much, old_dude!



old_dude said:


> Buy a motor from Wayne, it will be a known quantity.
> Get a Solar 658 (coreless, digital, metal gears, fast, good torque and about $13)
> You must use the SMC spec pack at TOUR, HCOT and BRL races. For our club races we don't really pay much attention. We just have fun.


----------



## camino86

is there any tc bodies at the track and tc tires that work well?and as for vta bodys do I need to stay as a retro style paint or can I put some tears and fades in my paint job?im looking to paint early part this week with vta so please let me know asap thanks jason


----------



## Racer649

camino86 said:


> is there any tc bodies at the track and tc tires that work well?and as for vta bodys do I need to stay as a retro style paint or can I put some tears and fades in my paint job?im looking to paint early part this week with vta so please let me know asap thanks jason


As I read the rules for VTA you must have a period paint scheme. No tears or other things like that.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Wayne - clear your pm box out - gotta send something to you.


----------



## sg1

clarkwhoracing said:


> Wayne - clear your pm box out - gotta send something to you.


Just did 
I also did my RCTech one today... 1,000 messages... 98 came today...lol...


----------



## Adam B

camino86 said:


> is there any tc bodies at the track and tc tires that work well?and as for vta bodys do I need to stay as a retro style paint or can I put some tears and fades in my paint job?im looking to paint early part this week with vta so please let me know asap thanks jason


Really you can throw any paint job on you want. Unless you go to a major VTA event, nobody will care. I live near Detroit, I see drops and fades on all kinds of old cars.


----------



## Lessen

*shakes head*

IMO, if you're gonna run VTA, paint the car period correct. It doesn't necessarily have to be a race specific theme, but something that looks 1970ish. Google image search any of those cars and you'll find plenty of inspiration.


----------



## Racer649

Lessen said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> IMO, if you're gonna run VTA, paint the car period correct. It doesn't necessarily have to be a race specific theme, but something that looks 1970ish. Google image search any of those cars and you'll find plenty of inspiration.


I'm with you on that Josh.


----------



## bobbyh808

Lessen said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> IMO, if you're gonna run VTA, paint the car period correct. It doesn't necessarily have to be a race specific theme, but something that looks 1970ish. Google image search any of those cars and you'll find plenty of inspiration.


I'm for whatever slows your car down so I can get around ya :lol: see ya next club race.


----------



## Lessen

bobbyh808 said:


> I'm for whatever slows your car down so I can get around ya :lol: see ya next club race.


Yeah, um... don't forget to bring your CARS next time bro.


----------



## old_dude

You guys ready for the new look Gate. It rolls out Friday for the HWC.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Giant Lipo Charging Bag*

Did any of you who have been up to the track in the past few days happen to notice if we ever got those giant Lipo Charging Sacks in? I first saw them at the UF1 race and I remember we were going to get some because they would be required for this weekend. The bags were big enough for Lazy guys to stick the entire car in. 

I would like one if we still have them. 

Thanks


----------



## sg1

Street Sweeper said:


> Did any of you who have been up to the track in the past few days happen to notice if we ever got those giant Lipo Charging Sacks in? I first saw them at the UF1 race and I remember we were going to get some because they would be required for this weekend. The bags were big enough for Lazy guys to stick the entire car in.
> 
> I would like one if we still have them.
> 
> Thanks


Brad Palmer will be bringing them with him on Friday.
I'm getting one too


----------



## Lessen

Street Sweeper said:


> I first saw them at the UF1 race and I remember we were going to get some because they would be required for this weekend.


crap. I totally forgot about that.  I'm sure I won't be the only one.

Personally, I'd prefer something just big enough for the battery, but that's me.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> crap. I totally forgot about that.  I'm sure I won't be the only one.
> 
> Personally, I'd prefer something just big enough for the battery, but that's me.


We will have different lipo sacks at the track on Friday.
Brad will be bringing Pardus supplies and Bill Jeric will have his Tuning Haus products.


----------



## Adam B

Did you guys ever decide on a charging limit? I think that may be a good idea, even though trying to enforce it will be impossible.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> Did you guys ever decide on a charging limit? I think that may be a good idea, even though trying to enforce it will be impossible.


We are talking about it


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Shop Rules*

About all you can do is clearly post the shop rules where everyone will see them. Batteries must be charged in lipo sacks or bunkers, 10 or 20 amp max charge limit. And please use the burnout boxes provided not the racing surface to dry your tires. Etc. Etc. Then all you can do is hope that people respect your house when they come over. But in the end whether or not they decide to take off their shoes is up to them.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*Leading the way*

With that said our regulars and NORCAR members should not only lead on the track, but also be expected to Lead by example.


----------



## Lessen

True, but what's the point of having a policy if you don't have the ability to police it consistently? Hoping for respect is not good enough for an event like this. If there are rules, there needs to be policing and penalties. This isn't practice day, this is a bona fide competition. There's always "that guy". IMO, anybody who burns in their tires on the track should be made to sit out their heat that round.


----------



## Bohh

Lessen said:


> There's always "that guy". IMO, anybody who burns in their tires on the track should be made to sit out their heat that round.


I'm not racing this weekend, but that doesn't sound too harsh to me. Considering the money, time and effort put into the track it isn't unreasonable to enforce rules like this. And to take any excuses of "I didn't know" away, maybe you could put a sign on the corner of the track where people put there cars down outlining that if burnouts occur you will be DQ'd for that heat.


----------



## Mike Peterson

Street Sweeper said:


> With that said our regulars and NORCAR members should not only lead on the track, but also be expected to Lead by example.


This might not be a good idea......:tongue:


----------



## Street Sweeper

*you may be right*



Mike Peterson said:


> This might not be a good idea......:tongue:


Hmm, I could've sworn I said Lead by *GOOD* example. Come to think of it, I'm not sure who that would be.


----------



## camino86

looks like there will be atleast 3 of use bringing usgt cars up on the 2nd


----------



## Lessen

Wayne- Does the hobby shop have any NIP VTA bodies for sale?

Everybody- Does anyone have a VTA motor and/or VTA wheels/tires for sale?


----------



## Bigz84

Wayne, clear out your box. tried to reply back

Josh, message me on FB about a vta motor.


----------



## Lessen

Club race this Saturday ya'll! Come get some more high grip! Yes... I just said that.


----------



## MPSpeed

Ray and myself will be there. Wayne, what time are u opening up the place ?


----------



## Bohh

Hey all,

I am working on my 17.5 Spec Truck for oval. Can someone clarify the gearing for me, please? I was reading online on forums that people are using a roll out between 4.6 and 5.5. I messed with a gear calculator and using an 88 spur, 52 pinion and wheels that are 53.93mm I get a 100.12 roll out.

Am I using a different formula? How could they get such a low roll out? 

Thanks!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Bohh said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am working on my 17.5 Spec Truck for oval. Can someone clarify the gearing for me, please? I was reading online on forums that people are using a roll out between 4.6 and 5.5. I messed with a gear calculator and using an 88 spur, 52 pinion and wheels that are 53.93mm I get a 100.12 roll out.
> 
> Am I using a different formula? How could they get such a low roll out?
> 
> Thanks!


Tire diameter in inches, not mm.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Bohh said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am working on my 17.5 Spec Truck for oval. Can someone clarify the gearing for me, please? I was reading online on forums that people are using a roll out between 4.6 and 5.5. I messed with a gear calculator and using an 88 spur, 52 pinion and wheels that are 53.93mm I get a 100.12 roll out.
> 
> Am I using a different formula? How could they get such a low roll out?
> 
> Thanks!


There's also some different Excel sheets that will automatically calculate the rollout for you.

If you e-mail me at [email protected], I can get one of mine to ya.

What ESC/motor combo are you running?


----------



## JimmyMack12

Bohh said:


> What mah rating is the spec ThunderPower battery and where do they sell them? It can't be any other brand like GensAce or anything?
> 
> Thanks a bunch, I appreciate all the help!
> 
> -Mike


Mike, for the 17.5 Sportsman Truck (oval), the SMC 4000mAh/25C is the only legal battery.

Talk to Tony at Power Push (http://www.powerpushbatteries.com/); The Gate is his home track, and you can call him up and he'll have a pack waiting for you at the track. The pack you want is the "Spec Pack" for $54.99. I bought one not long ago, and it's the most horsepower I've had in my truck.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Wayne- Does the hobby shop have any NIP VTA bodies for sale?
> 
> Everybody- Does anyone have a VTA motor and/or VTA wheels/tires for sale?


I'm not sure if any bodies are left.
We went threw alot of stuff and I haven't done an invitory to see what we need to replace.


----------



## sg1

MPSpeed said:


> Ray and myself will be there. Wayne, what time are u opening up the place ?


We should be there about 9 to do some cleaning.


----------



## Bohh

Thanks Joe and Jimmy! I should have thought to try inches. Jimmy, I'll send you an email.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Bohh said:


> Thanks Joe and Jimmy! I should have thought to try inches. Jimmy, I'll send you an email.


Mike, if you're getting into oval racing, come check out the "Oval Racing" forums on HobbyTalk.

You'll get a LOT more great info from the guys there, in addition to what you've learned here from the on-road guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84

I see on the website that you have added practice days during the week leading up to the champs. 

Nice.... I will try to make it down to practice as I am on vaca that week


----------



## Lessen

So what's the deal with 1:10 oval Friday? Will there be a breakout race for misc. cars? If I can make it out I'll run my stock tourer.


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> So what's the deal with 1:10 oval Friday? Will there be a breakout race for misc. cars? If I can make it out I'll run my stock tourer.


As of now, classes are pretty much open.
Folks are coming to run will mainly: truck, 17.5 car, and 13.5 car.

If there is interest in running a run-what-ya-brung class with a break out we'll do that.


----------



## Lessen

Thanks Wayne. I wish there was a non-pan rubber tire option though. I guess oval in general has stayed somewhat old school?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Thanks Wayne. I wish there was a non-pan rubber tire option though. I guess oval in general has stayed somewhat old school?


I don't know if I'd say old school 

Anyway...

I've heard from T.Williams, Slim, and 3 others that they are bringing TC's, VTA's, or USGT's to run tomorrow with a break out rule.

If anyone else wants to join in doors open at 4:30 racing at 7:30!!


----------



## Lessen

Sweet! I'll definitely try to make it out.

Maybe a couple of us would be interested in discussing a standard ruleset for a touring based class?.. (hint) 

Well, time to go dig the stock car body out of the closet.


----------



## Lessen

Alrighty, I'm ready for some oval action. I'll be testing these HPI vintage slicks. They look great! Unfortunately I only have the 31mm versions so the front track is a bit too wide for the body. I'll have to get a pair of the 26mm for next month.


----------



## Lessen

That was fun. I have a little work to do on the chassis to keep it stable under 17.5 power, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Adam B

What chassis did you use?


----------



## Lessen

My serpent stock TC. We just did breakout racing so I was detuned thru the heats, but I did some testing under full power.


----------



## Bohh

Is anyone selling a transponder? Looking to pick up one for my dad. 


Thanks!
-Mike


----------



## Adam B

Hey guy, gals, and Wayne. I will be selling one of my xray T4 2013 kits with the RSD chassis which makes is almost like the new T4 with the toe blocks. I have a lot of extra parts and so forth. Just putting the feelers out there before it goes in the for sale threads.


----------



## Adam B

How come there isn't more local people's names on the champs entry list? Josh, Mel, Etc? These larger races will help everybody. You can gain so much information that you can apply later. Don't worry about doing bad, I signed up! I will probably stink up the joint so bad it's not funny.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> How come there isn't more local people's names on the champs entry list? Josh, Mel, Etc? These larger races will help everybody. You can gain so much information that you can apply later. Don't worry about doing bad, I signed up! I will probably stink up the joint so bad it's not funny.


I haven't signed up either.... 
My wife won't give me any money....
She said I have to "earn" it...


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> How come there isn't more local people's names on the champs entry list? Josh, Mel, Etc? These larger races will help everybody. You can gain so much information that you can apply later. Don't worry about doing bad, I signed up! I will probably stink up the joint so bad it's not funny.


I'd love to go, really. I think I'm much better prepared than I was for the HC. However, I can only do so much in one months time. I have to watch the money too.. as well as my time away from my family. Plus, I want to do some traveling this season. I'm hoping to go to at least 2, if not the other 3 GS races.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> I'd love to go, really. I think I'm much better prepared than I was for the HC. However, I can only do so much in one months time. I have to watch the money too.. as well as my time away from my family. Plus, I want to do some traveling this season. I'm hoping to go to at least 2, if not the other 3 GS races.


I get that, but after this race and I hope I am wrong, but the turnout won't be very big at all usually. This for sure is the last "big race" that will draw the biggest crowd in this area.


----------



## Street Sweeper

*I'm Local, just not at Home.*



Adam B said:


> How come there isn't more local people's names on the champs entry list? Josh, *Mel*, Etc? These larger races will help everybody. You can gain so much information that you can apply later. Don't worry about doing bad, I signed up! I will probably stink up the joint so bad it's not funny.


I hear ya, I would love to. I planned on making an effort to enter as many of the non-club events this year as I could. Even though I am "Local" to the Gate, I still go "Home" for the Holidays...


----------



## Adam B

*For sale.....*

Sold!!!!


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam check your pm bud.


----------



## Bigz84

So when does the NORCAR brass gonna know what the times they are going to be open next week?

any thoughts been tossed around yet?


----------



## Adam B

Saturday doors open @ 9am, close at 10!
Sunday says doors at 8am, but it shows as a warm up race? So maybe racing starts between 11-12? 

Would a race day Sunday be better then just open practice?


----------



## Bigz84

Thanks Adam, but I was talking about m-wed? don't matter now though, as I will not make it down. The Champs might be in jeopardy for me too....


----------



## Adam B

bigz84 said:


> thanks adam, but i was talking about m-wed? Don't matter now though, as i will not make it down. *the champs might be in jeopardy for me too*....


wtf??


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> wtf??


Wild Turbo Fan?

Works Team Formula 1?

Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## Bigz84

CarbonJoe said:


> Wild Turbo Fan?
> 
> Works Team Formula 1?
> 
> Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


um, yes, wild turbo fans are in all my cars now... thank you WTF!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyMack12

I know the Champs are coming up, but didn't want this to get lost in all the hoopla next week 

Friday night, December 6th - Friday night under the lights at The Gate *on the oval!*

I'm bringin' my 17.5 Open car, my VTA car, and my Legends car. Got another guy putting one or two Legends cars together, so we may have enough to run a class 

Bring out those VTA cars - we'll run 'em under the "Grand American Stock Car" (http://usvsc.webs.com) banner (same rules as VTA, but with oval in mind). 

Thanks to Wayne, Chuck, Mike, Brian, and whoever else is in charge of this whole deal for giving us a regular place to race. I've been doing this for 27 years now, and these are about as great a buncha guys (and gals!) as you'll ever find.


----------



## Mackin

Can't forget Steve and Dawn.


----------



## Mackin

Ron and Joe too.


----------



## Adam B

And ROBERTO!


----------



## Racer649

Adam B said:


> And ROBERTO!


and Zach and Kate


----------



## Racer649

JimmyMack12 said:


> I know the Champs are coming up, but didn't want this to get lost in all the hoopla next week
> 
> Friday night, December 6th - Friday night under the lights at The Gate *on the oval!*
> 
> I'm bringin' my 17.5 Open car, my VTA car, and my Legends car. Got another guy putting one or two Legends cars together, so we may have enough to run a class
> 
> Bring out those VTA cars - we'll run 'em under the "Grand American Stock Car" (http://usvsc.webs.com) banner (same rules as VTA, but with oval in mind).
> 
> Thanks to Wayne, Chuck, Mike, Brian, and whoever else is in charge of this whole deal for giving us a regular place to race. I've been doing this for 27 years now, and these are about as great a buncha guys (and gals!) as you'll ever find.


are the tires the only real difference to VTA? I think it would be fun but we tore up some VTA cars last time I tried it. But was fun


----------



## Racer649

Racer649 said:


> are the tires the only real difference to VTA? I think it would be fun but we tore up some VTA cars last time I tried it. But was fun


Where can you get a legends car?


----------



## JimmyMack12

Racer649 said:


> are the tires the only real difference to VTA? I think it would be fun but we tore up some VTA cars last time I tried it. But was fun.


You can run the VTA tires as well; it's just something I'm trying to get going since I'm not much of a road racer  I'm not sure *why* we "tore up a buncha stuff" with the VTA on the oval last summer...I figgered it'd be easier than road racing....LOL



Racer649 said:


> Where can you get a legends car?


Well, I've found *several* on eBay; RJSpeed.com, along with several other online "hobby shops" (Ovalstuff.com is a great place as well); there's a couple of "R/C for sale" places on FaceBook (I use RC518); the R/C Legends group on FaceBook is a good place. 

If we can get enough of the Legends cars, I'd suggest we go by the Hooter Tour rules (which, in reality, are the "national" rules on RJSpeed's Web site; a $12 motor and a $10 speed control? You betcha...). Spec tires and spec 1-cell LiPo (probably need a receiver pack to run the receiver)...good, (fairly) cheap class to get into...


----------



## RICOTHOMAS

What kind of turnout are yinz expecting this weekend?


----------



## sg1

RICOTHOMAS said:


> What kind of turnout are yinz expecting this weekend?


A good one


----------



## Adam B

How about throwing the champs layout back down for the 14th? Just to see if we learned anything this past weekend.


----------



## Racer649

JimmyMack12 said:


> I know the Champs are coming up, but didn't want this to get lost in all the hoopla next week
> 
> Friday night, December 6th - Friday night under the lights at The Gate *on the oval!*
> 
> I'm bringin' my 17.5 Open car, my VTA car, and my Legends car. Got another guy putting one or two Legends cars together, so we may have enough to run a class
> 
> Bring out those VTA cars - we'll run 'em under the "Grand American Stock Car" (http://usvsc.webs.com) banner (same rules as VTA, but with oval in mind).
> 
> Thanks to Wayne, Chuck, Mike, Brian, and whoever else is in charge of this whole deal for giving us a regular place to race. I've been doing this for 27 years now, and these are about as great a buncha guys (and gals!) as you'll ever find.


Max and I will bring our VTA


----------



## Racer649

Adam B said:


> How about throwing the champs layout back down for the 14th? Just to see if we learned anything this past weekend.


That would be kind of fun. Not sure you can compair times with the different carpet.


----------



## old_dude

Would you want to run it short? The champs was a 80 x 40 and the Gate is 88 x 40.


----------



## Adam B

Ron, if possible I would like it the same as the Champs. Yeah, the carpet is different. I think I am going to even try sweep tires one more time just to see if I can figure this TC out. If people don't like the idea, then whatever is fine. Just an idea.

*** I just looked at the schedule and seen there is 2 NORCAR races in a row. Guess it really don't matter what layout is down, as long as I can peel chuck in 12th scale***


----------



## sg1

This Friday night we have a 1/10 oval race.

If there are any VTA guys that want to run we should have a full class of them!

Doors open at 4pm.


----------



## Lessen

Hey Wayne does the timing software include an option to print a drivers standard deviation alongside each run?


----------



## sg1

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne does the timing software include an option to print a drivers standard deviation alongside each run?


wow... I have no idea!

Maybe it would be best not to see that..lol..


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Hey Wayne does the timing software include an option to print a drivers standard deviation alongside each run?


Wow, that one brings back my old stat and QC days. 
I know Hobbystop west prints that on their results. Or what at least it states that.


----------



## Racer649

old_dude said:


> Wow, that one brings back my old stat and QC days.
> I know Hobbystop west prints that on their results. Or what at least it states that.


Sometimes I think I deviate to one side


----------



## CarbonJoe

There are plenty of deviates in RC. Now you want to put a number on them?


----------



## Lessen

sg1 said:


> wow... I have no idea!
> 
> Maybe it would be best not to see that..lol..





old_dude said:


> Wow, that one brings back my old stat and QC days.
> I know Hobbystop west prints that on their results. Or what at least it states that.


When I was watching the Champs on the web, the results show SD and "consistency" for each run. I understand standard deviation and what it signifies.. not so sure about how "consistency" is calculated. At any rate, I figured it must be an option within the software. I'd be very interested in the ability to keep track of this statistic throughout a race day. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clarkwhoracing

Brian wedge get a hold of me.

Hoping to be back on track for next club race.

Love life with it's curveballs. Not really.


----------



## TangTester

What's the best servo for touring car / vta ? Thanks


----------



## CarbonJoe

Futaba BLS 551.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> Futaba BLS 551.


"like"

Or if you're slightly less fortunate, an S9551 will do well too.


----------



## JimmyMack12

Any of you on-road guys looking to go oval racing, I have a pan-car 17.5 Sportsman truck for sale:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=407588

17.5 TOUR Sportsman Truck almost ready-to-run. Just add your radio and charger.

Lithium-based F-14 chassis.
SMC 4000mAh spec battery.
Futaba S9550 servo.
Trinity D3.5 17.5 motor with turquoise rotor (don't have the numbers for it).
ProtoForm ORT Truck body.
*Brand-new* HobbyWing Justock locked-timing ESC (just installed it/soldered to motor, never run).
6.6V LiFE Rx pack.
BSR World GT tires.

$400 takes it (will not separate) plus shipping from ZIP code 44614.


----------



## barney24

Looking forward to the next 2 races with my new On Point car, I just picked up another OP12C.1


----------



## Adam B

On the 21st is it 10th scale racing AND brp together?


----------



## barney24

just a BRP road race and our regular program


----------



## Racer649

Put down the new track tonight. This will be the track for the next 3 race dates including the hangover race. Come out this Saturday for the club race and get some practice in. We will also have a novice class at the hangover.


----------



## Lessen

I'm looking forward to this weekend. Love this layout. I've run something very similar to this at Beaver once. Good stuff!


----------



## Adam B

I plan on being there Saturday. Might not even bring my cars, I just miss Wayne that much.


----------



## sg1

Adam B said:


> I plan on being there Saturday. Might not even bring my cars, I just miss Wayne that much.


Sounds like a good enough reason to come to the Gate.....


----------



## Chaz955i

Layout looks killer. Wish I could be there. :wave:


----------



## Mike Peterson

looks good. nice work


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> looks good. nice work


Did you get my message about the 3racing fans?


----------



## Mike Peterson

sg1 said:


> Did you get my message about the 3racing fans?


no? I did not


----------



## sg1

Mike Peterson said:


> no? I did not


Damn you....

Get some!


----------



## Mike Peterson

Ok, but they will not be here by Saturday, Will shoot for the Hangover Race!


----------



## old_dude

Chaz955i said:


> Layout looks killer. Wish I could be there. :wave:


What is stopping you? Is your leg still an issue?


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> What is stopping you? Is your leg still an issue?


He's only had 59 surgeries on that thing. 

Looking forward to racing and cold beers in the near future Chuck :thumbup:


----------



## DougK

Did someone say BEER?:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i

Lessen said:


> He's only had 59 surgeries on that thing.
> 
> Looking forward to racing and cold beers in the near future Chuck :thumbup:


Ha ha, not quite 59 but still more than I'd like. Yes, I'm looking forward to getting back also.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> What is stopping you? Is your leg still an issue?


Yep, had to have another surgery a few weeks back to re-align the bones in my lower leg and just waiting for things to heal up.


----------



## old_dude

When I worked at Firestone we had an engineer that loved skydiving. One weekend he broke his leg and missed a few weeks of work. It healed and a week later he broke the other leg the same way. The personnel office called him in after he returned to work and asked him, what do you like more skydiving or working here!
He gave up skydiving.


----------



## Chaz955i

old_dude said:


> When I worked at Firestone we had an engineer that loved skydiving. One weekend he broke his leg and missed a few weeks of work. It healed and a week later he broke the other leg the same way. The personnel office called him in after he returned to work and asked him, what do you like more skydiving or working here!
> He gave up skydiving.


Thankfully I have a home office so that isn't a problem and I can work on my RC stuff on my breaks. Ha!


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> Thankfully I have a home office so that isn't a problem and I can work on my RC stuff on my breaks. Ha!



I miss you!


----------



## Lessen

Group hug!


----------



## sg1

Don't forget...

This Saturday is race #2 of the points series


----------



## Chaz955i

Mackin said:


> I miss you!


Shouldn't be too much longer. You still running the X-Ray?


----------



## Mackin

Chaz955i said:


> Shouldn't be too much longer. You still running the X-Ray?


Picked up another t3/12. Going to build a USGT car with it. Hope you're still playing your guitars.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> Thankfully I have a home office so that isn't a problem and I can work on my RC stuff on my breaks. Ha!


I bet you cringe a little everytime you or someone else uses the word "break".

Any chance of you making it to the Hangover Dash on New Year's Day?


----------



## Mike Peterson

Lessen said:


> Group hug!


Woah! dont forget me!


----------



## CarbonJoe

Mike Peterson said:


> Woah! dont forget me!


Any hug for you qualifies as a group hug.


----------



## Chaz955i

CarbonJoe said:


> I bet you cringe a little everytime you or someone else uses the word "break".
> 
> Any chance of you making it to the Hangover Dash on New Year's Day?


I never use the word "break" anytime I'm talking about my X-Ray.:thumbsup:

Hangover Dash is not likely. The cast may be off by then but I will probably have to wait a little more before I can start walking on it. Realistically, looking at early February if all goes well.

Seaball told me you picked up a T4 '14. You liking it?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Chaz955i said:


> I never use the word "break" anytime I'm talking about my X-Ray.:thumbsup:
> 
> Hangover Dash is not likely. The cast may be off by then but I will probably have to wait a little more before I can start walking on it. Realistically, looking at early February if all goes well.
> 
> Seaball told me you picked up a T4 '14. You liking it?


Yes. Very easy to drive. Best of all was EA built it for me at the Halloween Classic since he was bored.


----------



## camino86

I have 2 ? How many drops is there for points and are u doing points for usgt?


----------



## Adam B

camino86 said:


> I have 2 ? How many drops is there for points and are u doing points for usgt?


10 races with 3 drops. Not sure about RCGT, it isn't listed in the club/points thread. 

They are calling for some crazy weather tonight and tomorrow. I am not sure if I am going to make it tomorrow. It's already a 3 hour drive, add 3-5 inches of snow and that travel time probably doubles.


----------



## Lessen

Only if you slow down Adam.


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> They are calling for some crazy weather tonight and tomorrow. I am not sure if I am going to make it tomorrow. It's already a 3 hour drive, add 3-5 inches of snow and that travel time probably doubles.


Drive down tonight. Then you can drive slow. You can crash at FRP HQ. Not literally, of course.



Lessen said:


> Only if you slow down Adam.


4WD FTW! Get yourself a Subie. And winter tires. Then you don't have to slow down. Much.


----------



## old_dude

CarbonJoe said:


> Drive down tonight. Then you can drive slow. You can crash at FRP HQ. Not literally, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 4WD FTW! Get yourself a Subie. And winter tires. Then you don't have to slow down. Much.


I have 2 AWD and both have Blizzaks on them. Remember AWD can get you going but not stop you. That is what the tires are for.
Knowledge gained from 22 years at a tire company and 46 plus years of driving (8 in racing full size cars). Remember I am old.

Drive safe everyone.


----------



## Adam B

My jeep is AWD, and I have driven a lot of miles, it's the other people.


----------



## Bigz84

Adam B said:


> My jeep is AWD, and I have driven a lot of miles, it's the other people.


I agree, it's always the other people that you have to worry about...


----------



## Lessen

I am everybody else's other people.


----------



## Adam B

Lessen said:


> I am everybody else's other people.


On the road, track, or both?


----------



## Lessen

Road. 

On track I'm "that guy".


----------



## camino86

Any1 have a 13.5 for sale?


----------



## camino86

I'm also looking for slicks for tc if amy1 has a good set


----------



## CarbonJoe

camino86 said:


> I'm also looking for slicks for tc if amy1 has a good set


http://www.sweepracingusa.com/110-QTS32-Real-Blue-pre-glued-4pc-tire-set_p_37.html


----------



## Bigz84

any video of the mains taken yesterday?


----------



## Lessen

I did not do any video unfortunately. I only ran stock so I could paint a Christmas gift in my downtime, and rather successfully id say!


----------



## Adam B

camino86 said:


> I'm also looking for slicks for tc if amy1 has a good set


Franchise Racing Products (MIKE WISE) can get you solaris tires. I may have some tires from champs not opened.


----------



## chicky03

Lessen said:


> I did not do any video unfortunately. I only ran stock so I could paint a Christmas gift in my downtime, and rather successfully id say!


No evidence of the beat down I gave Wise I guess we have to redo it next race:tongue:


----------



## Mike Peterson

Well at least your better than the other guy I beat 387 times in a row.


----------



## Lessen

Laughing. My. Ass. Off....


----------



## camino86

So a question I'm doing the shocks on the vbc is a tool to get the caps off I don't have?


----------



## camino86

I got the shocks loss they were just realy tight


----------



## Adam B

camino86 said:


> I'm also looking for slicks for tc if amy1 has a good set


Did you ever get tires?


----------



## camino86

Eric Meeks has a set orded for me if they come in before sat


----------



## old_dude

We put that layout down a week and a half ago. Yesterday was my first chance to run on it. I was skeptical when we built it. It turned out to be a fun yet challenging layout, one where you have to be on your game everywhere. I thought it was a blast to race on.


----------



## Adam B

Just throwing this out there, but how would the idea of an earlier start time go over on Saturdays?


----------



## CarbonJoe

Adam B said:


> Just throwing this out there, but how would the idea of an earlier start time go over on Saturdays?


I'm all for it. 3pm is too late. How about 1pm? Noon? We didn't get done last night until 11:30pm.


----------



## Racer649

CarbonJoe said:


> I'm all for it. 3pm is too late. How about 1pm? Noon? We didn't get done last night until 11:30pm.


I like the idea to


----------



## chicky03

Adam B said:


> Just throwing this out there, but how would the idea of an earlier start time go over on Saturdays?





CarbonJoe said:


> I'm all for it. 3pm is too late. How about 1pm? Noon? We didn't get done last night until 11:30pm.





Racer649 said:


> I like the idea to


Noon sounds good to me.


----------



## Lessen

CarbonJoe said:


> I'm all for it. 3pm is too late. How about 1pm? Noon? We didn't get done last night until 11:30pm.


OMG! That's ridiculous. Its been getting later and later I've noticed. Too many classes, too little competition. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mackin

Lessen said:


> OMG! That's ridiculous. Its been getting later and later I've noticed. Too many classes, too little competition. Just my opinion.


56 entries, guys running more than one class back to back. Takes time. I'm for moving the start time up. Wayne and Steve and family are there by 9. Makes for a long day.


----------



## Lessen

56 entries is awesome! That could be 7-9 heats, but I'm guessing it was 10-12? Sounds like a great day for the club, but they are getting quite long with the addition of more classes. Earlier start time certainly seems like the most obvious solution, or only 2 qualifiers? It's not like there's any shortage of track time between 10 and 3.


----------



## Street Sweeper

I would not mind two rounds of qualifiers. It could stay fluid based on length of time to complete the first round. During the summer a round would take just under an hour. Filling heats would save time as well. I know everyone would like to by themselves, but as long as everyone deals with same traffic. I'm not sure that it matters. We could qualify like they do in stockcar racing. Give everyone 3 laps. One to get up to speed, and 2 chances to get the pole. Then let that set the grid. Hell we would all be out of there by 8.


----------



## DougK

Heck, I think it would just be easier and cheaper to just quit all together.


----------



## Adam B

chicky03 said:


> Noon sounds good to me.


Doors at 8, racing at noon or 1? 

Also, I seen a club race scheduled for the same time as the regionals. I would like to see a bunch of my gate pals there. Are you guys planning on rescheduling the race and going to access?


----------



## sg1

It was a long day!
It's great to see that many guys coming out, but it makes for a long day...

We'll be making a few changes in the attempt to get people out at a more reasonable time 

Once things are finalized we'll get things posted on here, FB, and our website.

As of now the next points race will remain a 3pm start.


Also...

It's looking like practice times are being added.
Dec 28th and 29th.
Even our friends from up North we'll be coming down


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Doors at 8, racing at noon or 1?


Yeah, somewhere in that range would be much better. It seems in the summer the program was only around 5-6 hours. Now that the real indoor season is on and there are a couple more classes than last winter it's looking like 7-8 hours. Poor Michigan guys are looking at getting home at 3am. Yikes!


----------



## Adam B

You buckeyes like the word "program". Heard it from 3 different people today. Anyhow, other then Sir Dunn, I am probably the only regular that drives as far as I do. But even locals that live an hour or less away, ending at 11 -11:30 last night was crazy. Maybe combine some heats like F1 and VTA, or F1 & 13.5 TC. People running back to back slow things down and having to get volunteer marshals slow things down as well.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> People running back to back slow things down and having to get volunteer marshals slow things down as well.


To be quite frank, that stuff is quite minimal. You're only talking a couple minutes every here and there. Wayne and the guys do a really good job of keeping things on pace. At the end of the day it comes down to number of heats. Average time for a heat front to back is probably close to 10 minutes... 6 heats per hour plus a 10-15 minute intermission times 4 rounds. 

6 heats= ~5 hour program
10 heats= ~7.5 hour program

When I first started doing this I always figured 5.5-6 hours after the scheduled start time, but it's a bit of a different program now.


----------



## old_dude

At least we have enough racers to have the problem. We will work it out though.
13 heats was a 8 hour program with only one break.


----------



## DougK

Im happy just the way things are. I remember racing when we did not get out till 1am and later. Good problem to have. IMHO now if it would help to start an hour earlier, that would be fine, but remember some of us work on Sat. and would not be able to race at all. Not sure if I ever remember a day when all was happy about anything though.


----------



## Bigz84

as a racer that comes from out of town, to me, earlier is better. opening and race starting. I would prefer to get out of there at a reasonable time, again, to get home at a decent hour. But hey, I'm just happy you provide a great place to race and hang out for a day...or 2.


----------



## Lessen

Plus, a few of us like to make it a family thing and we all know what happens with the kids when it starts getting late... I know that's only a few of us, but it's certainly something I take into account.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, the delays ended up adding another 90 minutes to the race day at least. I think if the 3pm time stays, couple things have to happen. No running 2 cars in a class, and if so, combine them with another class. Enforce a 2-3 minute rule between heats. If you are running back to back, be ready or be prepared to start after the race is going. Todd, Dunn, and I drive a stupid distance to race there (183 miles for me). I have no problem leaving after round 3, but it sucks. I would think its a late night to keep kids out, but all parents and kids are different. We also must figure out a way to take some of the work from the NORCAR group. Wayne, Dawn, Steve, etc have an even longer day then us. Possibly people that can speak clearly and loud should help out announcing, some people can help with hobby shop, etc. The place is awesome and I drive about a hour and a half past another track to race there. I will still go there as much as possible, but getting home at 2:30am will get old.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> Josh, the delays ended up adding another 90 minutes to the race day at least.


Sorry, I don't buy it. 1 or 2 or even 3 extra minute here and there doesn't account for an hour and a half. The time is in the number of heats, plain and simple.



> We also must figure out a way to take some of the work from the NORCAR group. Wayne, Dawn, Steve, etc have an even longer day then us. Possibly people that can speak clearly and loud should help out announcing, some people can help with hobby shop, etc.


Good idea! I'll take 3 hot dogs, 2 Gatorades and a cookie please.


----------



## Adam B

Josh, there is a timer that runs between rounds. There was times that 10 minutes passed between heats. Average was 6 minutes. I SEEN IT! With 4 rounds, it's pretty easy to add on that extra 90 minutes. But you can disagree with me, cause you were there right?


----------



## Adam B

Merry Christmas to all my racing buddies. Hope you all have a great holiday. See you kids soon.


----------



## Lessen

Adam B said:


> But you can disagree with me, cause you were there right?


I was waiting for you to pull that classy card. Nice work.

I've been there many times. What I've seen recently is the busiest I've seen the track on club days. Typically, we see around 7 heats in the summer and rounds took a bit over an hour non including a break. 13 heats is a strong day for sure and even if run smoothly won't be much less than 8 hours. No, I wasn't there so I can only speculate based on what I've witnessed in 3 years. That's great that there's a timer. Good tool, but did you really avg. all 52 interchanges? Or maybe you're speculating and estimating as much as I am?

4 rounds. Noon to 9-ish.

Merry Christmas bro!


----------



## Adam B

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## CarbonJoe

Merry Christmas to all. Now back to your regularly scheduled program, regardless of how long it takes.


----------



## Micro_Racer

Merry Christmas 
To all my racing friends! I hope Santa dropped off lots of new R/C gear!

:thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## bobbyh808

CarbonJoe said:


> Merry Christmas to all. Now back to your regularly scheduled program, regardless of how long it takes.


Ditto, could not have said it better. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen

Chase is pretty excited for his VTA ride. We'll have to get out there pretty soon.


----------



## old_dude

Lessen said:


> Chase is pretty excited for his VTA ride. We'll have to get out there pretty soon.


This weekend would be great. Open practice for the road course. A good time to break in (hopefully not break) in your x-mas goodies.


----------



## Lessen

old_dude said:


> This weekend would be great. Open practice for the road course. A good time to break in (hopefully not break) in your x-mas goodies.


Yeah, I know... maybe one of the Jan. club races. We'll see.


----------



## Adam B

Anybody at the gate collect scrap metal? Odd question but I am doing work on my way there and will have semi truck brake shoes and drums that can be sold for scrap.


----------



## bobbyh808

Adam B said:


> Anybody at the gate collect scrap metal? Odd question but I am doing work on my way there and will have semi truck brake shoes and drums that can be sold for scrap.


Yes sir, that's my hustle... Holler at ya bud.:thumbsup:


----------



## clarkwhoracing

I need some help next weekend at open practice. 01/11/14

I switched over the a KO EX-10 Eurus radio and need help with all the extra settings that are on the radio.

Got the basics set-up but some of the other stuff I am unaware of.

Been a while since I been up but hope to be back on track to racing consistently!

Brian - I will have the car you are interested in at the track with me also.

On the look out for a nice VTA se-up.

Gonna start a 2014 thread?

mike c


----------



## camino86

If any1 has a team xray t3 or t4 for sale please pm me


----------

